# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  A gdje sam ja...

## misho

...dugo sam pokušavala nešto napisati na ovu temu, a onda mi se činilo da ću biti krivo shvaćena( kao loša mama, nesposobna de se brine o svom djetetu; a što bi da imam 3 djeteta...). Stvarno ne znam odakle bih počela jer kakva mi je zbrka u žživotu , tako mi je i u glavi.
Živimo mm, naša beba i ja u stanu, u gradu u kojem nemam nikaoga na koga bih se oslonila, da mi priskoći u pomoć. Sve sam to uspijevala, ali sam se jučer slomila. Pogledala sam se u ogledalo, i pomislila: Bože moj, a gdje sam u svemu tome ja?! Moja beba je super i ponosna sam na nju, dojim je, ona je vesela(bojim se da cu svojim nezadovoljstvom uništiti njen maleni osmijeh)... A ja nemam vremena niti do wc-a. ( Kada mi neke žene kažu kako nemaju vremena za sebe, a bile su jučer kod frizera ili su samo počupale obrve, zanijemim, samo mogu sanjati o frizeru.
Najveći je problem što mi mm ne pomaže oko malene, on skuha, kad mu ja kažem, popegla, usiše, ali mi ne pomaže oko malene. A ja sam tako umorna. On je ne zna uspavati, nikada nije s njom otišao u šetnju, a ja se bojim ostaviti ju s njim jer ona zaceni od plača , a on ju ne zna smiriti. To mi digne tlak, onda mu je uzmem i ljutim se. Osjećam da smo se udaljili, dok sam bila trudna , bilko nam je super, bio je tako brižan, a sad... Mislim da sam ja kriva jer nemam strpljenja mu pokazati kako s njom nego se ljutim, a njega to sve više i više odbija. Ne mogu podnijeti da mi netko kaže kako on "to ne zna".  U čemu griješim? Kao da je malena samo moja?! Uvijek sam zamišljala nas kao sretnu obitelj, sad mi se čini da to nismo i sve više počinjemo nalikovati na moju obitelj( moje roditelje), a cijeli sam život govorila da to NIKADA neću biti. 
Malena mi plače, pa moram ići u sobu.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislim da znam što i kako se osjećaš, pa ću ti pokušati kratko odgovoriti.

Pokaži mu kako se brinuti za djete. I ne mora to biti savršeno stavljena pelena ili u tren smireno djete. Ni tebi to nije polazilo za rukom prvi puta, zar ne? Pozovi ga da se zajedno brinete, nemoj misliti da će te odbiti. Možda se i on boji i možda se i on slično osjeća. I ja sam ispočetk agovorila: daj, ja ću, to se ne radi tako. I naravno da je MM izgubio interes. Kad sam shvatila o čemu se radi, lijepo smo sijeli, ispričali, i sad znamo kako bi to trebalo biti. A što se tiče vremena za sebe - ima nas kojima je sve drugo na prvom mjestu, a mi same sebi tamo daleko, daleko na kraju i iza kraja. Ali s vremenom ti se desi ovo što ti se dešava. I onda shvatiš da za pola sata vremana za sebe djetetu neće ništa nedostajati da bude s tatom, pa čak i sa susjedom, ako nemaš nikog svog (kao ni mi), a ti se u miru istuširaj, počupaj ili bilo što što tiu čini zadovoljstvo. Bit ćeš mirnija ti, a time i tvoje djete.

----------


## martinaP

Ostavi TM-u dijete (sito, naravno) i izađi pol sata vani, za početak. On će se nekako snaći (pa ni ti na početku nisi znala što i kako, polako si učila družeći se s malenom). Tako če polako i on naučiti kako je smiriti, presvući, itd. (što po tvom mišljenju i neće biti savršeno, ali to uopće i nije cilj).

 :Love:

----------


## TeinaMama

Čini mi se da imaš strah da se tvoj muž ne može brinuti o bebi kako treba pa se on ni ne želi mješati jer je upoznat s tvojim razmišljanjem. Nitko ne voli da ga se stalno kritizira pa tako on izbjegava situacije u kojima bi mogao dobiti kritike. Zato mislim da bi ga stvarno ponekad trebala ostaviti samog s bebom pa neka se snalazi. Možda će mu čak biti lakše kad zna da ga nitko ne gleda i ne ocjenjuje.
Ja sam npr kad je Tea navršila mjesec i pol krenula na aerobic. To znači da mi je minutu prije polaska Tea još bila na sisi, onda sam ja odjurila na aerobic, odvježbala sat vremena i trka doma. Bilo mi je na neki način naporno, ali na neki drugi način me opuštalo. Ili sam ju znala ostaviti s tatom i otići na pola sata prošetati psa. 
MM ju isto nije želio voditi sam u šetnju dok je bila jako mala i nije mi bilo krivo zbog toga jer sam znala da mu je neugodna pomisao na to da počne plakati usred grada pa da kao svi gledaju u njega kak se ne zna snaći. Ali zato ju je pazio doma.
I mogu te utješiti da će sve biti bolje kad će ti beba još malo porasti. MM i Tea sad odu npr. u vožnju s biciklom pa svrate do jedne bake pa do druge pa ne znam kud sve ne i nema ih cijelo popodne. 
Drži se samo i nađi vremena za sebe, makar počela s tim da ostaviš mužu bebicu na 15 minuta i prošetaš dvije ulice dalje.

----------


## bublić

Uh, poznato mi je.. ja nemam problema u ostavljanju djeteta, mm je taj koji se boji/ne da mu se/ i bla bla... na kraju sam se osjećala kao i ti- da je dijete samo moja briga. I mm tu i tamo pomogne u kućanskim poslovima, ali imam osjećaj da bi se JA bolje odmorila čisteći a da on čuva malenog, nego obratno.. Nakon nekog vremena sam počela pucat po šavovima, brak je upadao u krizu i bilo je zaista grozno.. Uz puno muke, kvocanja (mog-naravno)  :Rolling Eyes:  , plača i svađa ( a jednom i skupljanja kufera) konačno sam došla na svoje.. Kad mi je mm popodne doma, a mali zaspe, ja fino torbicu u ruke i s vrata: mužu, idem ja malo... To malo znači na kavu u kvartu i mirno čitanje novina uz tu istu kavu i malo ćakule sa curom koja radi u "mom" kafiću.. Puno mi je to pomoglo, kad je mm skužio da sam tada zadovoljnija i da nisam isfrustrirana grintavica, problemi su nestali... hmm, manje-više. Još uvijek ne ostavljam malog budnog jer se vrlo brzo rasplače ako netko nije kraj njega- maza moja mala. Nervira me, što ako se mali slučajno probudi, mm odmah zove "jer on NE ZNA što s njim ako plače"  :?   :Mad:   Poludim na to1 Jednom sam mu grozne stvari rekla na temu njegova očinstva, pa se malo skulirao.. Tako da i moje čitanje novina uz kavu traje sve duže - dogurala sam do sat i pol.. :D   :Grin:

----------


## misho

evo me natrag. pisat ću sve malim slovom jer guram kolica, ponosna sam jer je malena se naučila uspavati s dudicom, a ne samo s mojom sikom. ona je inaće jako prilagodljiva, prihvati sve vrlo brzo,tako da oko dudice, kolica, klokanice,kupanja...nemamo problema. barem ne za sad. traži puno pažnje, maženja, tepanja, nošenja, onako više je maleni emotivac  :Grin:   :Love:  , a ova tehnička pomagala joj nisu bitna 8) ,na mamu. eto, kad počnem o malenoj,ne znam stati. 
tata se vratio pa ćemo malo popričati, nadam se bez svađe.uletio je u kuću i probudio ju, i meni digao živac

----------


## filipova mama

MM se aktivno počeo baviti s malim, tek nakon godine dana. Imali smo mi puno uspona i padova, a ja sam ta koja je zbog djeteta uvijek morala biti čvrsta i postojana. Ustvari pomoglo mi je kada sam izbila iz glave sva svoja očekivanja. One maštarije da ćemo se ravnopravno i zajednički brinuti o djetetu, uzajamno si pomagati, razumijeti i podržavati se, voljeti se beskrajno i bezuvjetno. Zapravo dosta od ovoga smo i imali prije bebača. Shvatila sam da mi predlošci "uspješnih brakova" samo otežavaju trenutnu situaciju. Prihvatila sam situaciju takvom kakva je bila. I MM se polako počeo mjenjati. Primjetio je da sam smirena, odlučna, pa čak i vesela i da briga oko djeteta nije samo i nužno stresna, naporna i teška, već itekako može veseliti i ispuniti ponosom i srećom. Malo po malo i sam je sve više tražio da sujdeluje u čarima roditeljstva. 

Danas ravnopravno i zajednički brinemo o djetetu, uzajamno si pomažemoi, razumijemo i podržavamo se, volimo se beskrajno i bezuvjetno. Hoću reći, treba biti strpljiv i jak i stvari onda dođu na svoje. Ja se ipak ne usudim imati drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## bublić

> uletio je u kuću i probudio ju, i meni digao živac


Oprosti, jel ja i ti djelimo muža???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Pa je jadan, rastrgan, ah treba to razumjet  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeinaMama

> Danas ravnopravno i zajednički brinemo o djetetu, uzajamno si pomažemoi, razumijemo i podržavamo se, volimo se beskrajno i bezuvjetno. Hoću reći, treba biti strpljiv i jak i stvari onda dođu na svoje. Ja se ipak ne usudim imati drugo.


Joj tak i ja. Sad mi je tak lijepo i sve lagano da me strah imat drugo dijete i vratiti se na početak. I mene je najviše pogađalo to što sam imala prvelika očekivanja. A znam da bi ih opet imala i s drugim djetetm i bila bih razočarana kad nešto ne bih mogla. Ja sam npr prije poroda spremala ispit i imala neku glupu iluziju da ću s djetetom od dva tjedna ići iz Kc u Zg na ispit. I da će je MM čuvati dok ja budem pisala. I onda sam bila sa razočarana jer stvari nisu tak funkcionirale. Pa mislim, kaj to nisu lude ideje? I na kraju sam pričekala do Teinih 6 mjeseci i nije mi faks nikud pobjegao. Eto, ne treba se forsirati s obavezama. Ali treba naći 15 minuta za svoju relaksaciju. I onda tih 15 minuta produljivati koliko situacija dozvoljava   :Wink:

----------


## ive

Ne znam baš kako se osjećaš jer smo MM i ja otpočetka sve dijelili. Dapače, sad kad malu ostavim s njim saznam da je njemu tri put bolja nego meni.   :Laughing:   A valjda sam joj dosadna svaki dan po cijeli dan. 

Možda bi bilo dobro da za početak skupa provodite vrijeme s malenom.
Pa mu objasni šta mala voli, kako ju može umiriti, kako se voli uspavati... Kad mu prvi put uspije nešto od toga sigurno će biti ponosan i presretan i to će mu dati motiva za dalje. Kad god je doma, nek ju on drži i zabavlja. Nek što više vremena provodi u njenoj blizini.   :Love:

----------


## sofke

ja sam se osjećala grozno prvih par mjeseci nakon što se Sofi rodila

malo hormoni i postporođajna depresija ali i ogromna promjena u stilu života

MM ide svako jutro na posao, a ja ostajem u stanu, zatvorena, sama, u gradu gdje nikog ne poznam, sa malom vrištećom bebom koja doji na zahtjev skoro svakih petnaest minuta..ne stigneš doslovce na WC, ne pereš kosu danima, a taman kad se uspijem spremiti za šetnju, ona urla jel je opet gladna...onda je nekako jedva uspavam, odem na balkon, tih sat vremena mira, i gledam dolje na ulicu, život kako prolazi pored mene i ridam..eto, tako mi je znalo biti, očajno

a onda ti oni malo porastu...pa sam ja tako išla tri puta tjedno na aerobik da malo smršam, a MM je čuvao malu (da vidiš kak sam bila redovna, samo da izađem iz kuće) pa onda kreneš na posao pa oni opet malu porastu i možeš svuda s njima ili ti ih netko malo pričuva, a ti SAMA odeš na kavu ili malo po dućanima..i na kraju, prilagodiš se svemu, a i dijete te veseli i tako..bude sve OK

prvotni šok je malo veći jer briješ da je imati dijete kao život s reklame za Pampers, ali kad prvotni šok prođe, a vjeruj, proći će, poželiš imati i još djece

----------


## momtobe

Misho, nemoj kriviti sebe. Ti se daješ skroz svojem djetetu, što je normalno. TM ne. Možda se on ne osjeća sigurnim, možda ne razumije tu posebnu vezu tebe i malene (to je "produžena trudnoća"), možda je ljubomoran na neki način, možda kad si bila trudna nije zamišljao da prvi mjeseci izgledaju tako. Možda mu netko pumpa glavu da bi trebalo raditi ovako i onako, a ne kako ti radiš... Moraš mu reći kako se osjećaš, bez ljutnje. I što očekuješ od njega. Morate razgovarati staloženo jer je očito puno emocija i pitanja s obje strane....
Drži se   :Love:

----------


## filipova mama

Definitivno bih zabranila američke filmove gdje mama i tata guguću ispred kamina u prizemlju, dok beba stara par mjeseci negdje na katu spava. I nikad ne zaplače u najnezgodnijem trenutku.  A tek scene da djeca stara par godina kažu da idu spavati i stvarno odu i zaspu. Ha ha ha ha. I mame su uvijek sređene. hahaha I nasmijane.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Definitivno bih zabranila američke filmove gdje mama i tata guguću ispred kamina u prizemlju, dok beba stara par mjeseci negdje na katu spava. I nikad ne zaplače u najnezgodnijem trenutku.  A tek scene da* djeca stara par godina kažu da idu spavati i stvarno odu i zaspu*. Ha ha ha ha. I mame su uvijek sređene. hahaha I nasmijane.



S većinom se slažem, ali ne i s ovim boldanim (ja imam takvo dijete, doduše, ne svaki dan, ali dost često   :Grin:  )

----------


## Hannah

misho, tako mi je i samoj, ponekad. Mm je bio cijelu trudnoću apsolutna potpora. Zajedno smo čitali knjige o trudnoći, sve ga je zanimalo, bio je sa mnom na porodu i kada je maleni došao kući, a ja sve rastjerala oko sebe (oh ti hormini!), brinuo se je o njemu skoro više od mene (mastitisi su me ubijali). Nisam mu nikada prigovarala, zajedno smo učili o svemu vezanom za bebu. Onda je počeo raditi po cijele dane i situacija se skroz promijenila. Ja tvrdoglava nisam prihvaćala ničiju pomoć u uvjerenju kako mogu sve sama. Dani, tjedni su prolazili, a ja sam polako pucala po šavovima. Imala sam osjećaj da sam sama na svijetu. Trudila sam se koliko sam najbolje mogla, ali zdravlje mi je počelo štekati. To mi je bio znak da se nešto mora promijeniti. Sjeli smo, razgovarali (koliko smo mogli, jer mm često i nije baš osoba od razgovora) i donjeli odluke. Ugl. stvari su se promijenile. Ja sam popustila u natezanju kako sve mogu sama, a mm se maksimalno angažirao koliko je mogao. Ja sam se oporavila. 
Slažem se sa curama koje su ti predložila da bebu ostaviš sm. Snači će se on, možda i zabrlja, i mm je, i to puno puta. Nemoj vikati, pokušaj mu objasniti kako je možda trebao postupiti. Nadam se da ćete srediti stvari. Znam da ne postoje idealne mame i tate, ali bi svakako oba roditelja trebala biti angažirana kod djeteta. Meni je super što je mm i mene Šimun "podijelio", od mm očekuje igranje autićima (ja ne znam kako ga pravilno staviti u garažu ili voziti po stazi  :Laughing: ) i loptom po dvorištu, a ja sam zadužena za čitanje slikovnica, pjevanje i sviranje i maženje medekima.

----------


## nikolicc

joj, znam točno o čemu pričaš
ja mislim da su oni malo nesigurni, jer ako beba zaplače ne znaju što bi,
moj i kad je doma ko da i nije, ako mu kažem da je malo pričuva ili prošeta s njom u kolicima da ja mogu bar nešto obaviti u kući, napravi to, ali sam ja jednako napeta, jer ako ona zaplače evo njega natrag s pitanjem da zašto plače ili grinta, ma sigurno je gladna, daj joj cicu(cica rješenje za sve) i stalno ponavlja ko papagaj kad će malo porasti pa da idemo u grad ja i cura
misle da mama zna sve, pa nismo ni mi sveznajuće, nekad im nešto ne paše pa ih onda malo nosamo, malo zabavljamo,provjeravamo pelene, hranimo i tako nam je dan za danom, vrijeme kad smo malo opuštenije je kad spavaju, ali tada moramo obaviti ono što ne možemo dok su budni jer moramo biti na raspolaganju non-stop
i nama se kao majkama život okrenuo 100%, više nemamo vremena samo za sebe, a to zna biti jako iscrpljujuće i fizički i psihički
da se razumijemo, MM je divna osoba ali mislim da se još uvijek ne snalazi onako kako bi ja očekivala, istina puno radi, posao je stresan jer o njemu ovisimo i ja se nadam da će doći sve na svoje kad cura malo poraste, ali tada će i nama biti lakše jer čemo moći objasniti i djetetu neke stvari i neće biti toliko ovisni o nama, sami će se igrati(bar neko vrijeme), moći ćemo se u miru istuširati ili pogledati neki film
ma sad sam sve zbrljala, ali valjda se kužimo
( i ja sam pno puta bila u situaciji da pucam po šavovima, ali prođe)

----------


## misho

Danas sam,nakon par pročitanih ohrabrujućih vaših poruka, obukla se i rekla mm da pričuva malenu. Prije toga sam ju podojila, uspavala i SAT vremena provela u trgovačkom centru(nisam si ništa kupila, ali nema veze). 
Vratim se kući, a oni dvoje mirni ko bubice. Ona se tek probudila, a on ju ljuljuška.  :Smile:   :Love:  
Popodne smo nas dvije otišle ko frizera se naručiti. U ponedjeljak idući. Javim što je bilo i kako smo se organizirali.   :Smile:  
Zatim nas je nazvao mm da bi i on s nama šetao( šetnja je malo neslavno završila jer smo se pogubili  :Grin:   :Laughing:  , ali bitna je namjera).
Hvala svima na potpori. Bit će tu još puuuno borbe i kriza...
A sad na izdajanje...  :Bye:

----------


## NatasaM...

Samo da te malo ohrabrim, jer sam bila u toj kozi - stvar se promijeni kad djeca malo narastu. Ledi je tata zakon, a i Lani sve vise i vise. Tata se nekako bolje i aktivnije igra s njima nego mama.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana1976

Draga misho; slažem se sa svime što su ostale forumašice dosada napisale.Mi mame ponekad mislimo da nitko ne zna bolje od nas , ali i tate znaju sa tako malom djecom možda ne kao mama.Treba ih pustiti neka se snalaze .Ja sam imala veeliku sreću .MM je pomagao od prvoga dana čak se bolje snalazio od mene, a tu su bile i moja mama i baka te svekrva tako da sam ja imala čak možda i previše vremena ,a tako je i danas.Sada moj brat ima sina od 2 mjeseca kojeg svi tetoše ,a šogorica ima vremena na pretek .Samo još nešto za nekoliko godina kad ti djete ili djeca odrastu sjetit ćeš se svih ovih trenutaka i bit će ti žao.Vjeruj mi jer koliko god ja ne bih željelja priznati meni fali vrijeme sa mojom djecom pogotovo sa starijom kćeri i osjećam grižnju savijesti jer ispada da moja Debi  više voli biti sa mojom mamom i bakom nego samnom.

----------


## livac

ja mislim da nije problem u tome da muški neće oko djece nego nemaju dovoljno hrabrosti dok je beba mala i treba im pokazati i poticati ih da sudjeluju. mm malog nije presvlačio i hranio skoro do godinu dana jer se bojao, a i ja bih uvijek sve napravila sama pa nije ni morao. s drugim djetetom se malo više ohrabrio, ali nije mjenjao pelenu dok ga nisam "bacila u vatru". slučajno se mala pokakala dok sam bila u trgovini i morao ju je presvući kako je znao.ja sam ga pohvalila, još mu pokazala neke cake i san mu uopće više nije problem.jedino što mala više voli jesti kad joj ja dajem pa to onda uvijek ja radim.a on ju više nosi..

----------


## Mama Dada

Mislim da to što prolaziš svaka od nas prođe u blažem ili žešćem obliku.
Nema tu recepta. Kad ti rješiš u glavi i pustiš mm-a blizu i tebi će biti lakše. Uključiš ga jednostavno kao ravnopravnog. 
Vidjet ćeš, svaka dob nosi svoje. Ne znam jel mi gore bilo kad je popišek imao tri mjeseca i mislila sam da sve oko njega moram sama i naravno da nitko ne može kao ja ili kad sam "presvičala" u glavi pa pustila, a već sam se vratila raditi (imao je godinu dana punu) pa sam se borila sa grižnjom savijesti da sam premalo s njim.
Možda se tvoj muž osjeća viškom?? Možda mu ne poklanjaš pažnju? Probajte svakako to iskomunicirati, uključi ga i pusti. Između dva podoja odi do dućana po kruh, novine... nešto već. 
Zatvori se u kupaonu i posveti se sebi pola sata. Ili što te već veseli.
Sve će bit OK....

----------


## Iva

> Definitivno bih zabranila američke filmove gdje mama i tata guguću ispred kamina u prizemlju, dok beba stara par mjeseci negdje na katu spava. I nikad ne zaplače u najnezgodnijem trenutku.  A tek scene da djeca stara par godina kažu da idu spavati i stvarno odu i zaspu. Ha ha ha ha. I mame su uvijek sređene. hahaha I nasmijane.



Da, bas gledam zadnje vrijeme Cosby show, ona profesorica, majka 5-ero djece, stalno zrihtana i uvijek u kuhinji sjedi i pije kavu ili nekaj čita.....ma da....  :Mad:  

A sad da se vratim na temu...ja ih imam dvoje i muža kojeg nikad nema doma, a nije ga bilo ni kad su bili bebe...zato sam si ja nasla curu koju platim kad hoću npr, van ili u teretanu i sl.

----------


## Milana

A gdje sam ja..... 
E sad ću ti odgovoriti gdje sam ja.... u k.....! (oprostite, moram se ispuhati). Nakon 2 tj. MM napokon ima slobodno dopodne i planirali smo u kupovinu svi troje. E se probudio u 7. Tada je bilo prerano iako smo se spremili tek oko 8 tada smo već mogli. MM-a sam pustila do 9 da se naspava (mada sam se ja u toku noću probudila i 3 puta podojila djete, ali nema veze, ja sam mama pa ja to moram). E pa kad se probudio onda je morao na kavu u svoju birtijetinu (kao ju nismo zajedno mogli popiti u gradu) i rekao se vratiti za pola sata, Kući je došao u 10,20 a E je do tada naravno zaspao. Onda sam pitala sveki hoće ga pripaziti dok mi dođemo a ona kaže da hoće i ode van. Mi krenemo autom a ona još vani zaljeva cvijeće onda sam ja izišla iz auta i otišla u kuću a on je u kuću ušla tek za 10 min i čudi se kako nisam nikud otišla!!! E je za to vrijeme bi sam u kući (bio bi da ja nisam ostala kući) 
Eto tu sam ti ja. Nikada nemože biti onako kako sam planirala, a na pomoć sa satrane nemogu računati. Živimo 5 ljudi u kući a ja sama odgajam djete, kuham za sve i pospremam za sve. Evo i danas za ručak imamo goste kojima JA kuham ručak, a uopće nisu moji gosti!!!

----------


## apricot

ivana, što bi se dogodilo da to NE napraviš?
uzmi dijete i budi u vrtu.
ili šetaj.

nisi ti pepeljuga, ti si ivana   :Wink:

----------


## Milana

Dogodilo bi se to da bi svi bili ljutiti na mene jer se u ovoj kući misli ( i govori) pošto sam ja kući ne radim na poslu onda mogu kuhat i pospremat za sve.
Samo su zaboravili na jednu sitnicu ERIKA!!!

----------


## Ivana1976

Ni ja ne radim ,ali sam od prvoga dana neke stvari stavila na svoje mjesto.Djeca nisu samo moja prema tome sve se možemo dogovoriti i može doći do promjene plana u nekim izvanrednim situacijama .
Draga moja nauči reći NE,NE, NE pa ko se ljutio ,a ko ne. S vremenom će se stvari same posložiti.
Sretno!

----------


## jadranka605

a joj ivana ko da živimo u istoj kući...
misho kad prinova dođe, osjećaju se malo pobrkaju. Ljuta si zato šta si zabrinuta, tužna si zato šta si nesugurna.
TM i nije tako loš, jer opere, počisti, hej čak je i izrazio želju da ide u šetnju s tobom.
sad vam samo treba razumjevanje, ljubav i dobra organizacija    :Kiss:  
a ako trebaš društvo...   :Love:

----------


## misho

Evo me opet. MM je išao na Velebit sa društvom... A ja u kući, sreća što imam dobro dijete  :Love:  . 
Jučer odem u kupovinu, ostavim malenu MM. Kad, nakon nekog vremena stiže poruka: Ajde dodi , mala jako plače.    
Molim!!!!! A ja tek na pola puta  kupovine( pokupovala sam cijeli vagon hrane, pelena...uglavnom za cijeli mjesec!) A još moram na blagajnu. U glavi mi već njen neutješan plač  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Čak opsujem trgovkinju jer je spora:A meni beba plače. Jurim do auta, iza mene se praši.....Ljudi me gledaju :shock: , skoro ne pregazim debelu turistkinju na parkingu, ...prva, druga, treća, četvrta...jurišššššššš.
Dojurim do ispred zgrade, ostavim sve u autu ( nek se rastopi sve iz zamrzivača, ko ga...., mala plače), otvorena vrata, juriš uza stube........................  :Naklon:  a malena spava. U meni  :Evil or Very Mad:  
MM samo kaže  :Embarassed:  :  Umirila se.
Pa ti budi pametan i NORMALAN!!!!  :Teletubbies:  
( moram se malo šaliti da ne poludim.)  :Grin:

----------


## filipova mama

> Pa ti budi pametan i NORMALAN!!!!  
> ( moram se malo šaliti da ne poludim.)


  :Laughing:  Ma nema šanse da ostaneš normalan. 
A najgore je to što se sada MM uopće ne sjeća kakva mi je slaba pomoć bio na početku našeg roditeljstva. Uvjeren je da je bio suuuper tata i muž. Čak se i čudi nekim novopečenim tatama koje znamo kako nisu pažljivi muževi i ne pomažu svojim ženama s bebama. A meni se čudi što baš i nisam jako zagrijana za još djece.

----------


## mamasch

Misho, kao prvo OPUSTI SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
Imaj povjerenja u TM-a, u sebe i naravno u svoje dijete. Treba vam svima trima vrijeme prilagodbe i učenja. 
I MM je prvih par mjeseci bio totalno izgubljen (imamo blizance), nije ga gotovo uopće bilo doma, nije znao di mu je glava a di dupe, i bila sam izluđena njegovim ponašanjem, premorena i preplašena kako će sve to skupa funkcionirati. Nakon nekog vremena, kad sam se ja skulirala i počela gledati na MM-a kao na ljudsko biće a ne na superheroja kakav je bio dok sam bila trudna, shvatila sam da i ja mogu pogriješiti i da nije smak svijeta ako nešto ne bude kako mislim da bi trebalo i da od suze-dvije djeci neće biti ništa. Prvih 5 mjeseci moja mama je pomagala oko kućanskih poslova, ja sam se brinula o dvije bebe, a TM se pokušavao pronaći (baš mu nije išlo). Nakon tih 5 mjeseci moja mama je otišla doma, MM je i dalje radio ko lud, a ja sam bila sama s klincima (dakle i kućanstvo i djeca su bila moj posao). S vremenom sam naučila kako od MM-a tražiti i dobiti pomoć, i sve je profunkcioniralo!

Sve će to proći, bebalica će ti biti zrelija i bolje ćete komunicirati svi troje, samo prvenstveno ti moraš biti strpljiva. Nama majkama nekako je prirodnije brže se snaći u ulozi roditelja, muškarcima treba mrvicu više vremena i truda. 
Nemoj se obeshrabriti i uporno TM-u prepuštaj brigu oko bebe, imaj strpljenja do besvijesti i sve će biti u najboljem redu. Nakon nekog vremena svi ćete biti opušteni i uvježbani!   :Love:  

Eh, da, i ovu paniku i jurnjavu iz dućana nemoj više NIKAD ponoviti!!!   :Mad:  Tvom djetetu treba majka zauvijek, živa i zdrava, potrudi se biti hladne glave i mudrog srca!

----------


## sorciere

> Dogodilo bi se to da bi svi bili ljutiti na mene jer se u ovoj kući misli ( i govori) pošto sam ja kući ne radim na poslu onda mogu kuhat i pospremat za sve.
> Samo su zaboravili na jednu sitnicu ERIKA!!!


ivana, razumijem tvoju situaciju. i znam da se u manjim mjestima još uvijek razmišlja na takav način...

ti si tek na početku, tvoj sin je još mali... iz sadašnje perspektive - tvoja borba može nalikovati na borbu s vjetrenjačama.

ipak...

probaj preživjeti dan po dan... smanji sitnicu po sitnicu koju sada radiš - dok ne dođe do toga da jednog dana - jednostavno ne skuhaš ručak. zauzmi se za sebe...

računaj s tim da će se PRIVREMENO situacija pogoršati - jer će oni inzistirati na tome da ih služiš - ali na duži rok - situacija će se okrenuti u tvoju korist.

druga stvar na koju moraš misliti je odgoj tvog sina. želiš li da tvoja snaha jednog dana prolazi ono što ti prolaziš? ne zato što bi ti željela biti takva - već jednostavno zato što će erik to naučiti iz tvoje kućne atmosfere...

a možda jednog dana rodiš i curicu... i možda ona dobije svekrvu... reci mi - da li bi za svoje dijete željela istu takvu situaciju? što bi napravila da tvoje dijete to ne prolazi?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Evo me opet. MM je išao na Velebit sa društvom... A ja u kući, sreća što imam dobro dijete  . 
> Jučer odem u kupovinu, ostavim malenu MM. Kad, nakon nekog vremena stiže poruka: Ajde dodi , mala jako plače.    
> Molim!!!!! A ja tek na pola puta  kupovine( pokupovala sam cijeli vagon hrane, pelena...uglavnom za cijeli mjesec!) A još moram na blagajnu. U glavi mi već njen neutješan plač   . Čak opsujem trgovkinju jer je spora:A meni beba plače. Jurim do auta, iza mene se praši.....Ljudi me gledaju :shock: , skoro ne pregazim debelu turistkinju na parkingu, ...prva, druga, treća, četvrta...jurišššššššš.
> Dojurim do ispred zgrade, ostavim sve u autu ( nek se rastopi sve iz zamrzivača, ko ga...., mala plače), otvorena vrata, juriš uza stube........................  a malena spava. U meni  
> MM samo kaže  :  Umirila se.
> Pa ti budi pametan i NORMALAN!!!!  
> ( moram se malo šaliti da ne poludim.)



OK je, vidiš da ide u nekom pozitivnom smjeru... ako zanemarimo juriš natrag doma :Grin: , ko da sebe gledam prije 3 god.

Slijedeći put će TM znati da ti ideš u dućan, da te neće biti min. 1 h, i da on MOŽE izdržat s djetetom tu jednu uru. Ne treba je hranit, neće joj ništa bit ni ako se ukaka, a on je ne zna prominit, ni ako se rasplače... A ti ćeš se maknut iz kuće. Makar u shopping. 

Ja sam bila otprilike svjesna da se ne mogu oslonit previše na mm-a kad rodim. Plus toga on je tad imao komu na poslu i radio 20 sati dnevno (doslovce). Najgore mi je bilo prvih 3 tjedna, a nakon toga je sve išlo lakše. I neopisivo mi je značilo kad bi MM došao navečer s posla, mala bi zaspala, a ja bi se po ure prošetala po kvartu. Sama. U 23 navečer. Nevjerojatan osjećaj slobode. Ili kad bi uzeli malu, pa sjeli u auto i vozali se par sati po gradu. Samo da vidim ljude, makar i iz auta. Te sitnice su mi puno značile. I nisam se opterećivala je li kuća spremna/uredna ili nije (dobro, jesam u početku, i sjećam se jednom scene kad sam pukla i rasplakala se jer MM-a nije bilo cijeli dan, vani kiša ,a u kući ničeg, a ja željna kokošje juhe. Frižider prazan). Kasnije je sve sjelo više manje na svoje misto, uspjela sam se izorganizirat, i dalje sam bila sama doma s djetetom, al dobila sam društvo za jutarnje šetnje (još jedno frišku mamu; Erin  :Kiss:  ) i svijet je puno ljepše izgledao.  :Grin: 

Bili su mi to najljepši dani u životu.


Iz tvog prvog posta mogu pretpostaviti da si se doselila u Šibenik (udajom?), i da nemaš društva. Koliko znam ima ovdje na forumu dosta cura, vjerujem da vam neće biti problem organizirati koju kavicu, a možda i dobiješ društvo za šetnje...    :Wink:

----------


## misho

*Tinkie winkie*, nisam se udala u šibenik, da jesam, onda bih barem imala svekrvu. Doselili smo se kad sam bila u 4. mjesecu trudnoće. Imam jednu, dvije "prijateljice", i one imaju male bebe. Ali sam nekako preumorna za odlaske kod njih, a i one kod mene, pretpostavljam.Prošetamo ponekad, ali neši bebaći imaju različit ritam spavanja.
Imam sestre koje žive u blizini(Zd.) i koje pomognu kad mogu, ali ne mogu očekivati puno jer i one imaju malu djecu, rade....
Ma ne znam, valjda sam preosjetljiva, prenapeta, pre....sve pre...., a takva sam oduvijek bila. 
Fali mi onaj doživljaj slobode. Danas sam pokušala ga objasniti MM, ali on to ne razumije. Najgore mi je to opisivati, jer imam osjećaj da  se trebam opravdavati kako meni moja malena nije dosadila, već je taj doživljaj nešto što nije vezano za nju. 
Danas sam gledala slike mm s Velebita i rasplakala se. Pita me zašto plačem. On misli da sam ja ljubomorna ili da mi je krivo što je on bio na Velebitu i još mi kaže da neće više ići ako budem plakala. U meni osjećaj krivnje.Nije me razumio.   :Sad:  Ja sam plakala jer mi je zamirisala šuma, more, bicikl, cesta kojom je išao.... I ja bih je rado mirisala...i hodala po njoj i kupala se u moru i vozila...samo malo.
Valjda moram biti strpljiva i čekati da moj mali miš malo poraste.

----------


## zmaj

nisam pročitala sve postove...al, evo i ja ću se izjadati...
vjenčali se iz ljubavi...navijali za bebača...bebač se rodio i sve nizbrdo... ja u komi, carski, mastitisi, odjednom astma, MM po cile dane na poslu (nije moglo drugačije), zasigurno i ppd.....recimo da sam se tila tisuću i jedan put bacit kroz prozor...bacit malog...bacit MM-a.... plakala sam, živčanila....kašljala sve u 16.... sad? s malim sam se polako uigrala...iako, imam još epizoda bijesa kad bi ga najradije _xyz_... al, zato cure MM-a gotovo da i ne podnosim... ZAŠTO? mislim, kontam da i ja trebam radit na odnosu s njim...al... sve i svašta me kod njega živcira "opet si na Rodi"...."što si ovo...što ne ono...kako ovo".... što je najžešće i ja sve njemu tak... pa je to jedno veliko kolektivno kvocanje.... najžalije mi je što mali to sluša....  :Sad:  ... koliko mi je samo puta došlo da ga izbacim van, mislim na MM-a.... koliko sam mu puta rekla da se izgubi... a onda koji dan bude ok... uopće nije toliko stvar u njezi malog, jer MM radi i oće (iako puno puta totalno nezgrapno)... jednostavno osjećam da smo se udljili i da me pitate dal ga volim... rekla bi da nemam pojma i da trenutačno niš ne osjećam... ide mi na živce...jer, masu stvari radi onak kak ne spada...i glupo se osjećam zbog toga...naša komunikacija se svodi na međusobno prigovaranje... mogla bi još pisat...
ne znam...što mi je činiti...otprilike znam...al, tak mi se ne da...uopće nemam volje s njim u raščićavanje....

----------


## momtobe

Zmaj... I know, I know...

I meni je slično. Iako sada bolje. Došli smo do ruba tog nerazumjevanja, svađanja, prepucavanja- i onda sjeli razgovarati. Morate si istresti što vas muči. 

Ah ti muški...

Ponekad zavidim curama s "jednoroditeljskih obitelji"

----------


## sorciere

> Ponekad zavidim curama s "jednoroditeljskih obitelji"


you're welcome to join us darling... ali nisam sigurna da bi ti se svidjelo...   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> ...naša komunikacija se svodi na međusobno prigovaranje... .


muški su ka i dica
s njima triba na pozitivnoj orjentaciji razgovarati: tipa : super si to napravio, dobro ti ide .... bla, bla
pogledaj pod Izazovi roditeljstva   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

da i ja sam si znala kontat kak je "lakše" singl... zašto? jer kad ti se druga polovica vrati doma i tad počneš očekivat kak će ovo il ono, a... na kraju niš od tog... a kad si sam onda si sam i niš ne očekuješ i nemreš se razočarat...
i kužim misho... mene je čak bilo strah i ovdje iznjet neš kao "živcira me vl dijete"... i ja se osjećam kao da nemam slobode i cijeloj ovoj priči... nema više "mirnih" kava, novina, shopinga...
uopće, ne znam dal mi se da raščićavat...nekad sam optimistična, više pesimistična

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ponekad zavidim curama s "jednoroditeljskih obitelji"
> 
> 
> you're welcome to join us darling... ali nisam sigurna da bi ti se svidjelo...


Ma meni se čini da ste vi sretne....možda mi se krivo čini? Znam da ne mogu zamisliti kako je teško biti samohran.

----------


## Ivana1976

Drage forumašice,ipak mislim da nije sve tako crno.Možda smo mi žene posebno nakon poroda osjetljivije jer se ti isti muževi ne mogu tako dirastično promijenit.Vjerovatno su prije isto puno radili, išli s društvom itd.Moj muž radi od ujutro do večeri posebno u sezoni ,ali ja sam si našla drugi smisao.U ljeti spremim djecu i odem s prijateljicama na more, u zimi idemo na skijanje posebno vikendom , a vrijeme kad provodimo zajedno su po dva tjedna na godišnjem odmoru.I ja sam se u početku ljutila što ga nema po cijele dane ,a kad bi mi rekao da ne mogu imati i ovce i novce dobila bi ospice.Nakon što sam rodila drugo dijete shvatila sam da se nema smisla prepucavati i da sam sretna što on financira naša ljetovanja i zimovanja i sad mi je puno lakše ušla sam u neku rutinu.Ujutro idem s prijateljicama na kavu i taj mali ritual mi nitko ne može oduzeti.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  momtobe prvotno napisa
> ...


pa neke od nas su sretne, neke sretnije   :Grin:  ... a da nam je lako - daleko od toga... kad jednom prihvatiš (neke) stvari i čvrsto staneš na zemlju - lakše je... 

trebaš prihvatiti da si ne možeš priuštiti luksuz da te vlastito dijete na bilo koji način živcira. da nije tražilo da se rodi - već da si ga ti rodila, i odlučila zadržati - neovisno o okolnostima. trebaš prihvatiti da ćeš se vući i četveronoške kad ono nešto treba - jer nema nikog tko bi ti pomogao. trebaš biti na neki način i otac i majka, balansirati između te dvije uloge - a uz to biti i prijatelj. 

trebaš pokriti školske i vanškolske aktivnosti, dežurati sama kad je potomak vani, gledati u prazne zidove kad ga lansiraš na more (kao što ja radim sada  :/  )... 

o običnim svakodnevnim stvarima - dalo bi se još... ovisite isključivo o onom što ti zaradiš. sve radiš sama. auto voziš mehaničaru. kupuješ od igle do lokomotive. dočekuješ i handlaš majstore. nema ti tko ni šeraf zašerafiti, ni promijeniti plinsku bocu... tvoj kičmatrans...

itd, itd...

ali - zato možeš za ručak pojesti sendvič, vući se u cipelama po prašnom podu, i uvaljati se u razbacani krevet sa svojim potomkom - i tako gledati neki zanimljivi film   :Grin:  ... i nitko ti neće prigovoriti...   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

Da, to je ona sloboda koju osjećam da gubim...

Obećala sam sebi da neću živjeti u osrednjem braku. Onako, zadovoljavajućem. Želim biti sretna. Ali lako je pisati, kužim o čem pričaš Sorciere...

Ja zapravo kad razmišljam o promjeni, ne vidim se kao sama, nego s nekim drugim, boljim. Jeste i vi tako?

----------


## sorciere

> Ja zapravo kad razmišljam o promjeni, ne vidim se kao sama, nego s nekim drugim, boljim. Jeste i vi tako?


eh, da postoji izložbeni salon idealnih muškaraca - otišla bi si tamo izabrati neki model...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

kikica je sprašila dvojicu - i inzistirala da nađem nekog - ali ja više nisam pokušavala... njena zapažanja su bila toliko jasna i precizna - da mi se čini kako bi treći tip jako teško prošao    :Laughing:   ...

----------


## rinama

> Da, to je ona sloboda koju osjećam da gubim...
> 
> Obećala sam sebi da neću živjeti u osrednjem braku. Onako, zadovoljavajućem. Želim biti sretna. Ali lako je pisati, kužim o čem pričaš Sorciere...
> 
> Ja zapravo kad razmišljam o promjeni, ne vidim se kao sama, nego s nekim drugim, boljim. Jeste i vi tako?


Još da uz njega ide etiketa sa garancijom i rokom trajanja na: neogranićeno, ja bi si ipak još deset puta promislila dal bi ponovno pristala na suživot.
Jel ti se čini Sorci da te Kikica na neki naćin spasila ili ponekad razmišljaš da si propustila nešto dobro u životu?

----------


## sorciere

definitivno me spasila   :Grin:  . 

ali, ono najvažnije od svega - njeno razmišljanje s ČETIRI GODINE (kad je sprašila prvog) - otvorilo mi je oči, i natjeralo me da stvari pogledam iz druge perspektive. 

ona mi je zapravo otvorila oči i pokazala da postoji DVOSTRUKO ponašanje, i da to nije lijepo. da stvar dobije na težini - ona je TOČNO zapamtila riječi koje je dotični rekao  :shock: ... (ispalo je da sam sjedila na ušima   :Embarassed:  ).

i dan danas se često oslanjam na njenu intuiciju - jer to stvorenje valjda hoda u oblaku senzora...  :?

----------


## sorciere

i ne, nisam propustila ništa dobro u životu   :Grin:  .

imam svoju kćer - a bolje od toga nije moglo biti   :Wink:   .

----------


## filipova mama

> [Valjda moram biti strpljiva i čekati da moj mali miš malo poraste.


Točno tako, moraš biti strpljiva da beba malo ojača i naraste. I vjeruj, brzo to prođe. Meni se danas čini da je prebrzo prošlo jer se sada Filip jedva dočeka da ostane malo sam kod kuće ili da se igra u drugoj sobi.

----------


## rinama

Vauuu, sigurno je lijepo i ponosno imati takvo dijete!
Da, stvarno nam ponekad treba netko da nam malo razbistri "pogled" na situaciju, pa bio to prijatelj, mama, baba, strina, a u ovom slućaju vlastito dijete od  :Naklon:  4 godine.
Ne kažu uzalud da dijete dobro zna ko je kakav i kome će dozvoliti da ga zagrli, a kome ne.

----------


## filipova mama

> ne znam...što mi je činiti...otprilike znam...al, tak mi se ne da...uopće nemam volje s njim u raščićavanje....


  :Laughing:  Možda nije umjesno ili pristojno, ali ova riječ "rasčišćavanje" ili "raščišćavanje" (ne znam kako je pravilno) me podsjetila na prve mjesece našeg braka i roditeljstva. Budući da nismo uz malu bebu imali ni vremena ni snage razgovorom izreći, a kamoli riješiti nagomilane nesporazume i probleme, ja sam stalno imala potrebu da nešto riješimo i rasčistimo. I naravno usred razgovora, beba zaplače, ja ju odem podići, a MM jedva dočeka da se odmori. I tako stalno. ja bih mu se svako malo obraćala s rečenicom: "Moramo rasčistiti ovo, moramo rasčistiti ono..." Bilo mi je nezamislivo da nešto ostane neriješeno i neraščišćeno među nama koji smo se do tada savršeno razumjeli. nedavno mi je priznao da je tu riječ tada zamrzio i da još uvijek kad se sjeti te riječi osjeti neku nelagodu.

----------


## jadranka605

> Iz tvog prvog posta mogu pretpostaviti da si se doselila u Šibenik (udajom?), i da nemaš društva. Koliko znam ima ovdje na forumu dosta cura, vjerujem da vam neće biti problem organizirati koju kavicu, a možda i dobiješ društvo za šetnje...


*Misho* ovo sam i ja htjela reći...
A ako ti se bude dalo (i ako se mogućnosti poklope) javi se na PP   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

ima nas više  8) , koje volimo kave

----------


## jazzmama

Ponekad je obitelj sa oba roditelja, zapravo jednoroditeljska. 
Malo offtopic ili nije. Kako planiram iz moga rodnoga grada posao prebaciti u Čk, lijepo sam molila moga ravnatelja da mi dozvoli 15 dana godišnjega (nakon porodiljnog), da ne bi morala prekidati radni odnos, već sve riješiti sporazumno i hvatati posao ovdje. Moja šefica, naravno odmah je rekla da potpišemo zahtjev i šalje ga u ravnateljstvo - ja si računam, sve je sređeno!
Prije dva dana me zvala šefica, sva usekirana ravnateljevim pozivom, koji joj se doslovno izderao na slušalicu i rekao - " pa šta će joj godišnji odmor, kada se do sada odmarala!!!"    ....   mda, nažalost postoje takvi jadni, mali, iskompleksirani muškarci, a žao mi je njegove žene koja je (očito) sama othranila 3 divna sina!

----------


## zmaj

eeeeeeeee...ja ne razmišljam o nekom drugom...kako ih rekla...ja sam vjenčana u crkvi i meni je jedan dosta...dapače, ponekad razmišljam o onom u dobri i zlu...s druge strane, tako bi nekad našutirala...ej kak mi zna dignut tlak u sekund...nekad se primirim i počnem ponašat bolje (slično onom što je MGrubi napisala)..i tak ja sve hepi dobra sam lalala a on ga lipo izvali da mi pokopa svu nadu i želju da i dalje budem "dobra"  :Mad:  ....jednom mi je totalno prekipilo i onda je prizna eto da on meni ne zna pomoć, prič, pričat i da mu je ža i da će se potrudit i.... i sve po starom  :Mad:  
cure u ovoj mojoj priči znam da sam i sama kriva...tako smo se nekak na gore promijenili...nekad bi mu se guralo u krilo...sad bižim...nekad bi o na samo moj povišen ton bio tako pažljiv i pokušavao saznati što je kako pomoć, popravit...sad riga vatru i boli ga ...za povišen ton, suze il bilo što... kažem vam mi smo dvi kokoši...sam kvoc kvoc...da nije žalosno bilo bi smiješno
ža mi malog...

----------


## Milana

Sorci, hvala  :Love:  .NE nikao ne želim biti svekrva poput moje i odgajat ću djete da postuje ženin trud (a ne kao što to MM i moj svekar ne poštuju, poštuju ali više naravno cjene "muški posao") i da pomaže u kućanstvu i roditeljstvu jer je to zajednička briga (barem bi trebala biti). 
Odnos MM-a i mene se isto podosta sveo na prigovaranje. Znam da griješim što mu stalno prigovoaram jer ni njemu nije lako jer stvarno jako puno radi i navečer kasno dođe kući ali kako god je on umoran tako sam i ja umorna od svega bez obzira što sam stalno kući. 
Nemogu vjerovati da netko smatra ako je žena kući da samo gleda tv i leži u fotelji. Pa čekaj malo kako se ručak skuha ili pospremi kuća - magičnim stapićem? 
No dobro nije ni on uvijek loš kao što se meni neki put čini, ja sam često previše živčana jer stvarno nemam nikakvog odmora od djeteta. I nije da mi je moje vlastito djete dosadilo ili mi ide na živce ali jednostavno bi neki put pola sata da budem sama u miru bez igdje ikoga da smirim mozak i misli. 
Isto mi nije jasno kako njemu još uvijek ni nakon 8 mjeseci otkako se Erik rodio on nije na 1. mjestu (bar tako ne pokazuje) nego se još uvjek ponaša kao da ga nekada nema. Evo primjera spremamao se nekud i ako on zabrdi da nešto hoće napravit prije toga to mora biti tako a ne misli da će za pola sata Erik možda trebati jesti ili biti umoran i morat ići spavati ili tako nešto. Uopće ne percipira njegove potrebe kao prioritete, nego je još uvjek on na prvom mjestu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

misho, zmaj   :Love:   :Love:  

ko što su cure već rekle; stpljenja, neće ovo stanje dugo trajati... nadam se zbog vas, što kraće   :Love:

----------


## mikka

> Isto mi nije jasno kako njemu još uvijek ni nakon 8 mjeseci otkako se Erik rodio on nije na 1. mjestu (bar tako ne pokazuje) nego se još uvjek ponaša kao da ga nekada nema. (...) Uopće ne percipira njegove potrebe kao prioritete, nego je još uvjek on na prvom mjestu.


ja mislim da muski uopce nemaju ugraden taj osjecaj da je nesto ispred njih samih kao zene (ovo ne govorim kao nesto negativno, naprotiv). mislim da je nama to u genima, a njima ne. 
ja isto imam problem sa md, on je u ovih godinu dana otkad se mali rodio bio s nama mozda sveukupno max 3 mjeseca, a i u to vrijeme je bio diskutabilno koristan. (uglavnom je dosao premoren i spavao po cijele dane  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ne moram ni spomenuti da sam ja x puta bila na rubu sloma zivaca. 
oni (takvi ko nasi, da se neko sad ne uvrijedi  :Grin:  ) ne znaju kako je to imati malu bebu, bez pomoci, i brinuti se za nju i za ostalo u kuci. ja svom ne mogu nikako objasniti da nis ne stignem. on veli "moras se bolje organizirati". yeah, right.

----------


## mamasch

slažem se s mikkom. 
muškarci, čast iznimkama, sebi su uvijek na prvom mjestu, bez obzira da li imaju predivnu ženu i ne-znam-koliko predobre djece. jednostavno nisu sposobni, barem većina, shvatiti da ipak djeca imaju prednost u cendranju, zahtijevanju, traženju, odugovlačenju, ispričavanju itd.   
zapravo, to nam je živi dokaz onoj staroj izreci da su "muškarci vječna djeca"

----------


## MGrubi

zašto muškarci nikad ne odrastu?
nikako da se odbiju od sise   :Razz:

----------


## filipova mama

Jer mame zamijene ženama. Ustvari, to je genetski jer sumnjam da su neoženjeni drugačiji. Da, oni imaju mame, zaboravila sam. Dokaz o njihovoj sposobnosti da se brinu za djecu je i broj djece koja nakon razvoda žive s tatama.

----------


## misho

Uh, uh, kamo je krenula ova rasprava.
Da kažem nešto o MM( moram malo stati u obranu muškaraca). 
Mislim da je cijela teorija u tome što on jednostavno nije žena i nikada neće razumjeti što proživljavam. Da je netko gore odredio da muški rađaju, sve bi bilo jednostavnije, ali nije tako. Oni su ipak malo jednostavnije "građe", a mi smo emotivno "razrađenije". Ako me razumijete. A mene je majka priroda baš obdarila velikom količinom ovog emotivnog sranja(sorry!), i umjesto da kažem što mi je, ja se ljutim, ne pričam s njim jer smatram da on to treba sam vidjet. Ali eto, da se vratim na MM(e, o ovom pričam, počnem o njemu, a završim o sebi).
Da nastavim: što god zaželim, on će napraviti, uvijek je tako bilo. Od uvijek je on taj koji je bio nježniji, pažljiviji, nikada mu ništa nije bilo teško i sad kad mi treba pomoći, ne snalazi se( po prvi put) i ja ne mogu to prihvatiti!!! A trebala bih?? A nemam vremena objašnjavati jer NEMAM VREMENA jer kad počnem pričati, mali medo zaplače i sve se prekida. A pronači novi trenutak je opet teško.
Ma nije sve tako crno. :?   :Grin:  
Sad  mi dolazi sestra u pomoć. Idem kod frizera. Nisam bila 5 mjeseci.5 mjeseci!!!!!! Isuse!!!! :shock:

----------


## misho

Mgrubi, Jadranka, i ja volim... mineralne!!!
Hvala na pozivu. Možda se jednom i dogovorimo kad ovaj moj med naraste. Jučer smo išle u grad i rasplakala seeeeeee pa smo podojili i sve uredu  :Saint:

----------


## zmaj

> i umjesto da kažem što mi je, ja se ljutim, ne pričam s njim jer smatram da on to treba sam vidjet. Ali eto, da se vratim na MM(e, o ovom pričam, počnem o njemu, a završim o sebi).
> Da nastavim: što god zaželim, on će napraviti, uvijek je tako bilo. Od uvijek je on taj koji je bio nježniji, pažljiviji, nikada mu ništa nije bilo teško i sad kad mi treba pomoći, ne snalazi se( po prvi put) i ja ne mogu to prihvatiti!!! A trebala bih?? A nemam vremena objašnjavati


pa i kod mene je ovak, gotovo identično...i meni se stvarno ne da NE DA viš eobjašnjavat...jednom sam malog držala 3sata u rukama, plakala, pričala, objašnjavala, CRTALA...i ??? ma daj...i opet sve po starom.... meni se više ne da....evo npr danas..pitam ga jedno, on meni drugo...ja opet postavim isto pitanje, a on počne ti mene provociraš...bla bla.... i lijepo ga pitam dal mi može odgovorit na pitanje...pa na kraju kaže da...i onda za neko vrime opet koma...
a opet znam da je jedini dio svemira koji moš mijenjat jest ti sam!! i kontam možda bi i on počeo bit bolji kad bi ja počela minjat sebe.... samo kad tako počnem, on odvali neku od koje mi skoči tlak...pa ja postanem tsunami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## blis

> Zmaj... I know, I know...
> 
> I meni je slično. Iako sada bolje. Došli smo do ruba tog nerazumjevanja, svađanja, prepucavanja- i onda sjeli razgovarati. Morate si istresti što vas muči. 
> 
> Ah ti muški...
> 
> Ponekad zavidim curama s "jednoroditeljskih obitelji"


Ponekad s razlogom.  :Smile: 
Trenutno mi je, u drugom braku, sve isto kao gore napisano.  :Sad:  
Prije 2. braka 6 godina sam živjela samo sa sinom i kao što je sorciere napisla, bila mu i otac i mati. Učila ga igrati nogomet i vješati robu. I vodila auto na servis, kupovala boce plina,... 
MM broj 2 se doselio k meni u stan i ono što me uvijek smetalo, ali mi nije bio neki problem dok nisam rodila malu, je bilo što se ponašao kao stranac u stanu. Svaki "muški" posao koji bi trebalo napraviti ja bi uočila i pokazala prstom, pa da nešto od toga i bude. Inicijativa s njegove strane nije bila nikakva. Kako on radi od jutra do sutra, s vremenom mi je postalo jednostavnije da ja i dalje kupujem boce plina, zabijam čavle po zidovima i montiram tende. 
Nakon poroda nemam vremena niti za "svoje" poslove, a kamo li za "njegove", pa me ponašanje kao da je u iznajmljenom apartmanu dovodi do ludila i trenutno je glavni uzrok problema među nama.
Mjesec dana od poroda sam zaključila da bi mi bilo bolje da sam razvedena. Odmorila bi se svaki drugi vikend, imala bih manje posla po kući, a i znala bi da ne mogu računati na nikoga osim sebe. Ionako se samo zavaravam da imam pomoć.

----------


## sorciere

:shock: 

pa kaj je ovo? ispada da ja ni ne znam kak mi je dobro...  :/ 

kikica je trenutno na moru, ne moram kuhati, na stolu su mi sve stvari koje sam mogla nabacati   :Grin:  , sjedim i tipkam... desnim okom gledam komp, lijevim tv...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> a opet znam da je jedini dio svemira koji moš mijenjat jest ti sam!! i kontam možda bi i on počeo bit bolji kad bi ja počela minjat sebe....



Mudro zboriš...stvarno je to jedina istina. Kad zauzmem stav "boli me briga za tebe"(ne verbalno, nego kad ga ignoririam), odjednom me primjećuje, doživljava. Ja eto na svom primjerku (muža) vidim rezultate jedino tom metodom. 
Samo stvar je u tome da sam ja htjela muža i brak zato da mi s nekim bude lijepo, ugodno, da se mogu opustiti, osjećati se zaštićenom itd...a ne da u grču planiram svaki svoj postupak prema njemu, kao da sam  kakav psiholog, a on zamorac na promatranju... Veli mi frendica "pa brak i je posao", hoće reći, treba se truditi kako bi odnos dvoje ljudi dugo ostao kvalitetan, ali ja sam idealista i ne odustajem od onog sna o prince Charming...

Sorciere, mene već lagano frustriralo što tu na forumu svi pričaju o svojim divnim MM-ovima, stekneš sliku da svi drugi i maju super brakove, a kad ono- evo nam topic za priznavanje...ono kao u klubu npr. alkoholičara  :Laughing:

----------


## mahima

Neki dan sam svojoj neudanoj frendici pričala kako bih muža ponekad bacila s trećeg kata, a ona sva  :shock:
Mislila je da smo mi uvijek  :Love:

----------


## blis

> :shock: 
> 
> pa kaj je ovo? ispada da ja ni ne znam kak mi je dobro...  :/


Kada čitam svoj post stvarno ispada loše.  :Sad:  Ali nije. Istina je sve što sam napisala, ali je i istina da se jako volimo i da razgovorom vrlo brzo sve rješavamo. Nažalost, nikako da se jedno od nas dvoje opameti i da popričamo prije nego voda dođe do grla, a sada, s malom bebom, nemam ponekad snage reći: stavi suđe u mašinu i hranu u frigo, nego očekujem da sam vidi u kakvom je stanju kuhinja i koliko su podovi prljavi. Ali on to ne vidi. I ne čita mi misli, ma koliko ja mislila da bi trebao. Kada se skuliram i počnem glasno izgovarati svoje želje odmah smo svi zadovoljniji.
A onaj 1 i pol dan u tjednu kada je doma, ja apsolutno ne moram misliti na kuhanje. Još kada mu "uvalim" bebu i zbrišem u vrt mojoj sreći nema kraja.  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Iso miki koliko negativnih emocija, jala i bedastoća na samo jednom topicu. Vrhunski 8)

----------


## apricot

Davore, nemoj tako...

Ali, moram priznati, ja ne znam u čemu je problem da ste se uspjele poudavati za ljude sa takvim stavom  :/ 
Zar su se promijenili preko noći?!

----------


## MGrubi

> Zar su se promijenili preko noći?!


nisu se promjenili

----------


## filipova mama

> Iso miki koliko negativnih emocija, jala i bedastoća na samo jednom topicu. Vrhunski 8)


I nezadovoljstva, srdžbe, kritika, pa poricanja svega toga - to smo mi žene u punom sjaju.  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zar su se promijenili preko noći?!
> 
> 
> nisu se promjenili


tim više ne razumijem  :? 
ako ste znali kakvi su, zašto ste se udavale (ili neudavale) za njih?
ili vam je to dobro?

daj neka mi netko objasni, pliz...

----------


## MGrubi

pa ja nisam dobro vidjela jednu njegovu stranu, nisam bila u situaciji da je vidim, a još smo živjeli skupa 3g prije vjenčanja
iako sam nastojala ne učiniti to, ipak sam se udala za čovjeka sličnog mome starom
ponašao se kao da nije lijen ali jest
nisam bila u prilici testirati tvrdnje, a onda smo krenuli s vanjskim (beton) radovima i krv mi je popio

dokle se partneri mjenjaju u istom smjeru sve je super...
mijenjanje/razvijanje je život

imamo različite sustave vrijednosti , no onda su bili bliski i slični (a i ja sam bila umorna od potrage)
razdvaja nas sve: regijske razlike (vž-ši), kulinarske razlike (ja gurman on samo jednostavno), radne navike (ja skoro radoholik i izražena ambicioznost, on: pusti me živit), odgoj djece (ja sam odgojena u liberalizmu, on u diktaturi)....

no, opet se nekako dopunjujemo (dobri dani),
ali ima i loših dana, kad želim da ode

----------


## apricot

uh, nije ti lako   :Laughing:  

meni su, valjda, godine pomogle.
ili sreća.

----------


## maria71

Zašto bedastoće?

cure su bile iskrene.....i sad ih treba malo s visoka popljuvati, jel da ?


meni je ok, radim što hoću i kad hoću  ( mamina škola )

nemam ružičaste naočale i znam da ništa nije zauvijek, al se brate ne sekiram...che serra serra.... tralalalala

----------


## abonjeko

Ma i ja sam u istom sosu....ON jednostavno nema taktiku za svoje dijete...izbjegava obvezu i zove me čim odem negdje tako da se na pol puta uvijek vraćam doma....žao mi je bebe da plače a plače jer on nervozira i nije opušten s njom....a voli je jaaaaako samo ne zna s njom...ujutro kad se diže za posao pravi takvu buku da se uvijek uredno svađamo.....budi svoje dijete i nije ga previše briga jer zna da će ono ostati meni na brizi.....itd.itd.itd......sigurna sam da ćemo kad-tad završiti na jednoroditeljskim.....  :Sad:

----------


## jazzmama

> zašto muškarci nikad ne odrastu?
> nikako da se odbiju od sise



Ovo je izjavio moj poznanik, fenomenalan je - 
svaki muškarac kada se oženi mora odlučiti hoće li ostati na maminoj sisi ili se prebacit na ženinu - 


I, sad, komentar ..  :?  :? dakle, ne miču se od sise cijeli život

----------


## MGrubi

pa dobro ne baš svi, ima i pe.....    :Razz:

----------


## Davor

> Zašto bedastoće?


Fakat ne znam. Misterija :?  
Svejedno, ne kanim citirati jer bi se moglo svakako protumačiti, a onda moja reputacija ide na jug.

Što se reputacije pak tiče, nije mi se baš nikada dogodilo u muškom društvu da je itko loše komentirao svoju zakonitu. Radi se o džentlmenskom zavjetu šutnje u kojem je zakonita tabu o kojem se ne raspravlja javno. Krajnja je niskost raspredati o svojoj zakonitoj u lošem svjetlu. Koliko shvaćam problematiku, to se nije radilo ni prije 100 godina. Pohvale DA, kritike NE.

----------


## vertex

> Što se reputacije pak tiče, nije mi se baš nikada dogodilo u muškom društvu da je itko loše komentirao svoju zakonitu. Radi se o džentlmenskom zavjetu šutnje u kojem je zakonita tabu o kojem se ne raspravlja javno.


Je, ovo je stvarno istina. Mene je u srednjoškolskim danima prijateljica pozvala na večeru sa svoja dva dobra, "nešto" starija prijatelja. Osim nas četvero, na večeri je bilo još petoro muškaraca sa svojim ljubavnicama. I zaista nitko nije ništa loše rekao o svojoj zakonitoj. Dapače, jedan je gospodin na kraju večere rekao: Imamo mi i žene, vrime je za poć. Ah, uvijek tako pažljivi.

----------


## maria71

vertex   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

Davore....da, tebi bedastoće a onom ko u tom začaranom krugu živi, život....to što sam se ovdje izjadala je upravo stoga što sam džentlmen pa ne pričam u krugu...jer bi svi  :shock:  il ovak   :Rolling Eyes:  ... nažalost... ovdje dobijem koliko toliko poglede iz različitih kuteva, iskustva pa i packe...
MGrubi....  :Laughing:  
apricot i sl.... evo da probam objasnit naškrabat neki tijek... dakle, svidili se jedno drugom...pomalo ispijali kave, dijeli iste stvari...al, nikad nismo iskušali brak tj dijete prije samog konačnog vezivanja...tak da ne znam jesmo li se oboje promijenili il smo takvi uvik bili al nismo imali prilike pokazat jer nije bilo ovakvih okolnosti....prije poroda, okej znali smo imat koju svađicu, al ugl smo se međusobno štitili, čuvali, ljubili, hranili, spavali, smijali, plakali..... nakon poroda i mog cijelokupnog urušavanja (ko papiga sam mastitisi, astma, carski, upala pluća, ppd...) nisammogla smislit sebe a kamoli kog drugog a pogotovo neke lijeve komentare... a on? nikako se nije snašao...on je doslovce gledao di se ja rušim, al niš pravo nije učinio...valjd azato jer sam uglavnom ja bila neki pokretač...mene se pita oćemo livo desno, di parkirat, što kupit, kako ovo, ono...a meni to IDE na živce...daj budi mali muško! recimo tak....i sad kad sam bila full bespomoćna, on niš, da pomakne prstom kak spada...neg opet što da radim?!!!...eto, meni dojadilo crtat...i ja bi da mi čita misli!!! recimo sitnice: mali se ujutro probudi i kenjka, a on bi još spava, pa bi umirivanje malog bilo zatvorenih očiju i ššššš...mene i to živcira, što se nemreš dić i pronosat presvuć...pa uvik ispadne tako oko masu stvari...ja prigovorim, onda nakon bla bla on napravi.... il, koliko bi me sam puta zvao oko običnog mijenjanja pelene....a kog ja zvoem? il kad ide kupat malog triba mu 100 ruku, a ja sama mogu okupat....i onda sam mu ja kriva jer mu nisam dodala ručnik, a on nemre držat malog i uzet ručnik....1000takvih stvari...zašto ja mogu a on ne može.....ja danim nisam normalno jela, on na poslu...a danas zna reć pa niasm pojeo...pa što me to briga, mali je na prijestolju, pojest ćeš poslije...ko da sam ja jela!...sinoć, ajd stavi malog u noćnu pelenu, a on meni jesam li je pripremila...pa daj...
to bi čovik reka sva sitnice, al deruuuuu živce
pa ispadnem prvoklasna kokoš bar kad je u kokodakanju pitanje...i krivo mi je zbog toga...al više ko da si nemrem pomoć...sad ko da tražim sve krivo na njemu....

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

Koji kupus!!!

Sveopšta jadikovka....nije ni to loše, treba se izjadat s vremena na vrijeme... ali moram stat u obranu tog gnjusnog i degutantnog muškog roda! Svaka generalizacija je pogrešna pa tako i ona da su svi mužjaci isti! E pa nisu.

Čitam, čitam, i ne mogu se otet dojmu i ne prokomentirat da za dosta situacija u kojima ste se našle, zvuči ofucano i floskularno i napast će te me  ali reći ću, NIJE KRIV NIKO OSIM VAS! Kako se postavite (u bilo kojoj životnoj situaciji pa tako i u partnerstvu mužjaka i ženke i roditeljstvu) najčešće će vam tako i biti!

Stekao sam dojam iz ovoga i dosta drugih topika da dosta žena ima problem sa svjesnom ili podsvjesnom posesivnosti nad djetetom. Krene nehotično, beba dođe doma, majčinski porivi i smjesa hormona na vrhuncu, reži se na svakoga pa i na mužjaka, ne pušta ga se blizu ili ako i pokuša onda se nad svakim pokretom strepi ko kobac i taj omraženi objekt prezira sve radi krivo. Što se dogodi? mužjak se povlači! Dođe razdoblje stagnacije, žena se ne buni zadovoljna je svojom nadmoći (odnosno ne primjećuje koja je situacija u igri), mužjak se još više udaljava (mnogima to i ne pada baš najteže na svijetu) i onda nakon 6-7 mjeseci voala! PAD SISTEMA! Žena (opravdano iscrpljena, na rubu fizičkih snaga i živčanog sloma) mužjak poslovično udaljen i sada već nezainteresiran u kombinaciji minimalnog kontakta sa bebom. I onda nakon 7 mjeseci ničega na mužjakovoj strani odjednom rafal ''ja se ni popišat ne stignem, na kavi jisam bila xy vremena, vidi podočnjake, trut jedan....'' i sve varijacije istoga! I tu odlazi sve u  bananu....

Tu se još upliće faktor minimalne komunikacije među partnerima (sve guramo pod tepih do kuršlusa), visoke napetosti (zbog udaljenosti i manjaka keksa u odnosu - bliskosti), djelomične ljubomore (on ponekad i na djete jer je u drugom plani i on kao radi dva posla jedan za pare a drugi kao nakon posla - ona ljubomorna na njegovu slobodu, izlaske, kave, karte, nogomet, tekme.....) i još dodajte u smjesu cca. 52 kile ''majčinskog'' odgoja patrijahalnog tipa i 20 dkg faktora ne poznamo se (u smislu navika....baš najbolje) i eto ti dobitne kombinacije za lom!

Kod nas je krenulo krivo (djelomično) na početku jer nam je beba došla ko sportska disciplina sa poddisciplinama mjenjanje pelena (brzina i učinkovitost), pranje i previjanje pupka, uspavljivanje, zabavljanje - u stalno kvocanje i likovanje nad tuđim neuspjehom.... I onda smo stali na loptu skužili da to nema smisla otvoreno pričali i dogovorili se našli kompromis i napravili raspored ko u OŠ.

Funkcioniramo super, naravno ima lošijih i boljih dana, ali nekako vučemo jedan drugog. Nakon posla većina ''tehnikalija'' moja je obveza (naravno ne bilježi niko ko je kolko puta promjenio pelenu...), uspavljivanje je moje ako cika ne upali, dio popodneva zajedničko druženje (šetnja, kava i sve to uz puno razgovora...) a dio idividualana (ja i malac se družimo, a mama na rodi   :Grin:  ). U šoping idemo skupa, imamo zajednički krug ljudi s kojima se redovito družimo, kad je većina njezinih prijatelja u društvu ja se više posvetim bebi i obrnuto, idemo skupa na izletiće. Kućanske poslove djelimo ravno pola pola, vikendom npr. ja ribam kupaonu ona šeće sa najdražim nam genijalcem, sutradan ona pere podove/briše prašinu ja šetam. Suđe kako ko stigne ali na kraju dođe na 50:50. Uspjela je čak i izać 2 puta navečer (dok je još malonja spavao sa 2 buđenja), kad oće na friz nema beda....

Do svega smo došli postepeno uz obostrane korekcije i prilagodbe uz dosta žučnih riječkanja i nadmudrivanja i inaćenja i imamo još dosta stvari na kojima trebamo raditi, ali ide nam, uz RAZGOVOR i još razgovora i DOGOVOR!
Kažem ima i lošijih dana, kad je neko više živčan, neko više umoran...ali sve nekak dođe na svoje!

Uz moju osobnost situaciji kakva je (po meni super) najviše doprinosi stav i karakter MD. Da ja kažema da neću/ne znam.... pa bacila bi me s 3 kata   :Grin:   šalim se. RAZGOVOR, RAZGOVOR i JOŠ RAZGOVORA!!!

Smirite malo, ispušite se i popričajte sa vašim najdražima, bez vike i gnjeva, predbacivanja i kontrola i kovocanja....

Pozdrav od tate koji ima 24, koji od svoje 16 sebi pegla, kuha (neke stvari i bolje od mame   :Grin:  ), riba veceje i podove, po novom i sklapa namještaj, mjenja žarulje i neizmjerno voli i cijeni svoju dragu   :Heart:   :Kiss:   s kojom doslovno od 1 dana sve djeli!

Ispada ko hvalospjev samom sebi, ali to nije namjera, nego ukazat da nas ima drugačijih i da se može drugačije! 
Nemojte pokušavat mjenjat drugu OSOBU, mjenjajte svoj stav i pristup prema njoj i pokušajte RAZGOVOROM korigirat NAVIKE te OSOBE!!

----------


## apricot

rado bih te potpisala, ali moramo prihvatiti da postoje i oni koji su potpuno drugačiji, a struktura ličnosti se, nažalost, ne mijenja razgovorom.
odgoj, krvna zrnca, socijalne prilike... učine koješta nepopravljivoga.
ili jako teško popravljivoga  :/

----------


## marta

Ja mogu potpisat KulDedija.

Osobno sam izrod iz familije u kojoj zene uglavnom trebaju furat majice s natpisom *Sve smo mi sluzavke*. 

Meni se dogodilo da mi je majka (udovica, da bude jasnije) odrzala govor kako se kad u zadnje vrijeme dodje kod mene osjeca ko sluzavka. :shock: 

A dogodilo se to da ja uz troje djece jednostavno vise nemam vremena (a ni volje da budem iskrena) vadit nju iz te situacije. Prva 2 dana sve je ok. Treci dan mama vec gleda kome treba kuhat kavu, prat sudje, peglat, prat noge, brisat guzu, preslagivat parkete i slicno, pa onda i susjedi profitiraju...

Pokusavala sam joj reci da se opusti, da pusti tudje poslove na miru, ali onda sam nezahvalna.... Naporno je to objasnjavati uvijek iznova. Jednostavnije je i meni pustit ju da se muci, trudi, zrtvuje i slicno...

Inace apricot, ni ne treba (niti je moguce) strukturu licnosti mijenjati razgovorom, nego situaciju. A ako je situacija nepopravljiva, onda se treba iz nje maknuti.

----------


## jadranka605

> Nemojte pokušavat mjenjat drugu OSOBU, mjenjajte svoj stav i pristup prema njoj i pokušajte RAZGOVOROM korigirat NAVIKE te OSOBE!!


ponekad je utjecaj okoline jači od volje pojedinca...
sve ostalo STOJI...

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

> rado bih te potpisala, ali moramo prihvatiti da postoje i oni koji su potpuno drugačiji, a struktura ličnosti se, nažalost, ne mijenja razgovorom.
> *odgoj, krvna zrnca, socijalne prilike*... učine koješta nepopravljivoga.
> ili jako teško popravljivoga  :/


Je stoji sve to skupa i namam nešto pametno za dodat i naravno da je jako teško mjenjat OSOBU od 30 i kususr godina, ali još uvijek vjerujem da su ljudi većinom razumska bića i ako im se pravilno pristupi (a svaki partner bi trebao znati koji je ''pravi'' pristup onom drugom - nekome pali vika drugom nježnost, nakom prijetnja drugom dogovor....) da ne postoji NAVIKA koja se ne može promjeniti ni VJEŠTINA koja se ne može naučiti (barem ove tehnikalije oko kućanstva i bebe)....

A ako neki  mužjak, spletom onog što si navela, ima apriori stav ''žena sve radi a ja ladim testise jer eto tak je priroda htjela'', onda se moram vratin na tvoje pitanje iz prethodnih postova, šta vi drage žene (ako vam to ne paše i niste maštale da do kraja života budete pepeljuge iz prvog djela bajke) radite sa takvim osobama?!

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

Kod mene doma su starci uvjek djelili poslove po nekom ključu (neko nešto voli više radit, nekom nešto ide bolje...) ali uvijek su ih nekako djelili , u nekom omjeru.

Meni mama govorila (nije me tjerala, nego onako da se nauči, da probam) da treba znat sve radit i ne bit ovisan o nikome (ni o njoj, jer se uvijek nešto nenadano može dogodit) i da ako neke stvari ne naučim da me niti jedna žene neće htjet!!   :Laughing:  
I došla tamo negdje 15/16 (kao sad sam faca, ej, ja sam veliki) i onda iz dišpeta da dokažem da mogu ja plako počo radit sve po redu, zantiželja prvenstveno, a onda mi je bilo ispod časti da meni mama uz moje dve zdrave ruke pegla gaće (pa otud navika da nikad ne peglam donji veš   :Laughing:  )

----------


## rinama

> Davore, nemoj tako...
> 
> Ali, moram priznati, ja ne znam u čemu je problem da ste se uspjele poudavati za ljude sa takvim stavom  :/ 
> Zar su se promijenili preko noći?!


naravno da nisu, ali kako reće moja psihijatrica na prvoj stranici moga kartona: bila je zaljubljena i nije vidjela...a ja samo dodajem: nisam vidjela dalje od svoga nosa.

----------


## ronin

Dedi Kul sve ovo što ti pišeš meni stvarno savršeno ima smisla,no nije sve tako jednostavno da bi se moglo reći:pa kaj vi žene onda radite sa takvim osobama?

Ne znam baš da se može predvidjeti kako će se  muškarac ponašati kada dođe beba?Kod nas stvarno nije bilo podjele,kućanski poslovi su se radili jednako,jednako se kuhalo,pralo,pospremalo...a onda je došla beba...jedna...druga...i situacija se blago rečeno zakomplicirala.

I nije se tada dogodio moj zaštitnički poriv zaštite mladunčeta i režanje na sve pa i na mužjaka....štoviše ja sam htjela pomoć,trebala mi je....no MM na primjer ima ajmo reći tvrd san,točnije spava ko klada...njega ni topovi ne bi probudili...i svejedno sam ga pokušala buditi da mi pomogne....no to mi je oduzimalo više vremena i energija nego presvlačenje/uspavljivanje bebe,i sve je palo na mene.i  šta sam mogla?Svađati se do besvijesti....rastati se zbog toga.???Ona situacija koju je* zmaj* opisivala sa poluzatvorenim očima i ššššššš ko da je od mene preslikana...meni na to tlak  skače ne na dvjesto već na petsto.

Stjecajem životnih okolnosti (posao) sada većinu vremena živim sama,sve je na meni,no bar se ne živciram. :/

----------


## zmaj

što reći? glupo je razvodit se zbog "sitnica"...al, te sitnice su svakodnevne...nekako sam mislila ok duže mu treba, al naučit će...al ni baš tako...evo malo prije smo pričali i lpo mu kažem što me živira i obratno..i prizna on da je šlampav...ajd bar nešto...i prizna da se ne trudi koliko bi moga...ni ja se ne trudim oko nas koliko bi mogla...nekako mi se troše snage...pa sam umorna...a iiskreno, kako siutacija domiče, baš vrebam ko kobac na greške i odma spočitavam...kontam da smo toliko udaljili da više i nemamo neke želje za popravljanjem, odnosno kao da jedva čekamo prigovorit...i kad ti neš u tebi govori ne tako, nemoj ovo ti baš želiš...želiš povrijediti, jer si sam povrijeđen, jer želiš da i druga strana bar malo osjeti ono što ti sam osjećaš...
a opet, to stvarno nije riješenje...ja kontam minjaj sebe...oće li mi uspit?!.....

----------


## tatek

Ajd da malo i ja pretresem ovu temu, vidim da se ovaj problem u ovom ili onom obliku svako malo pojavljuje na forumu, na nekim temama sam vec dosta pisao ...

Zene, zalostan sam kad citam ove price i zelim vam svima dati jedan   :Love:  ... u znak podrske, ali isto tako i jedan vritnjak kako biste krenule u akciju da popravite svoju poziciju .. jer ako to necete pokrenuti same, nece nitko drugi to napraviti za vas. Ako ste nezadovoljne (a jeste), krenite u akciju i razgovarajte sa vasim muzevima, ako treba do iznemoglosti, objasnite im gdje su problemi i krenite u zajednicko rjesavanje (ako postoji obostrana volja za time).

Slazem se sa svime sto je rekao DediKul (kako nastaju problemi i kako se rjesavaju), i sa onime sto je dodala Apri (zar se nije od pocetka vidjelo da su vam muzevi takvi?), a ja bih dodao da ima izlaza i kad vam se cini da ga nema, samo treba znati sto se hoce i imati vjeru u sebe.

Ispricat cu vam jednu pricicu iz mojeg roditeljskog doma: moji starci su se ozenili kad je moj stari imao 30 (i jedan kratki neuspjesan brak iza sebe, iz kojeg je izasao prepun ogorcenja), a stara 20. Stari potjece iz patrijarhalne seoske obitelji i, kao puno stariji od stare, uveo je u kucu sve tradicionalne obicaje, pa cak i do zeninog pranja nogu muzu navecer. Zivot se isto nastavio poznatim putem, otac je cijeli dan izvan kuce i radi, majka odgaja djecu, brine se o vrtu, radi usputne poslove ... klasicna prica u kojoj je majka nezadovoljna jer je pretrpana poslom i brigama, djeci nedostaje otac, a otac ne primjecuje da nesto ne valja jer "on se brine o obitelji, da svi imaju sve sto im treba".

I onda se desava "klik", ocev slom zivaca, psihicka bolest, faze alkoholizma, depresije, obitelj se raspada po savovima ... djeca nekako odrastaju i pokusavaju se izvuci iz takve kvaziobitelji i napokon uspijevaju ... i na kraju oni ostaju sami u kuci, muz i zena, sad vec u poznijim godinama. I tad pocinje njeno mijenjanje njihovog kucnog svijeta ... trajalo je, bilo je puno problema, ali je napredovalo ... nakon niza godina polaganog napretka vidjeli su se rezultati, iako je muz bio sve bolesniji i sve ovisniji o tudjoj pomoci, na kraju je i tragicno zavrsio njegov tuzan zivot ... a svjetlo u toj prici je to sto on nije tim putem povukao i svoju zenu, moju mamu (a mogao je da je ona bila slabiji karakter), vec se ona izborila za svoja prava i sad zivi pristojnim penzionerskim zivotom.

Eto, ako je uspjela ona ostvariti svoj vlastiti zivot, vjerujem da mozete uspjeti i sve vi ovdje, bilo unutar vaseg braka, ako cete se moci dogovoriti sa vasim muzevima, bilo nakon braka (ili u nekom novom braku).
A ovo je i primjer da iz patrijarhalno organiziranih obitelji ne moraju nuzno izaci djeca koja ce slijediti taj primjer - meni se sve to gadilo jos puno prije negoli sam se ozenio, dobio djecu ili pak poceo citati ovaj forum. Nas trenutni problem kod kuce je da nam je curica previse vezana uz mamu i da se trudimo (oboje) to uravnoteziti, na nasu obostranu zelju.

----------


## apricot

meni je jako teško pisati na ovakvim temama jer sam u potpuno drugačijoj situaciji.
a veza je trajala samo 3 mjeseca.

naravno, ne mogu se "isprobati" sve situacije u kojima ćemo se u životu naći: onda bi nam ovo sve, zapravo bila neka generalna proba nekog drugog života...
ali pretpostavljam da se neki pokazatelji mogu prepoznati.

možda smiješno, ali ja vjerujem u onu da se muževi prema nama ponašaju onako kako se ponašaju prema vlastitim majkama: da su i očekivanja i benefiti isti.

----------


## filipova mama

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto bedastoće?
> 
> 
> Fakat ne znam. Misterija :?  
> Svejedno, ne kanim citirati jer bi se moglo svakako protumačiti, a onda moja reputacija ide na jug.
> 
> Što se reputacije pak tiče, nije mi se baš nikada dogodilo u muškom društvu da je itko loše komentirao svoju zakonitu. Radi se o džentlmenskom zavjetu šutnje u kojem je zakonita tabu o kojem se ne raspravlja javno. Krajnja je niskost raspredati o svojoj zakonitoj u lošem svjetlu. Koliko shvaćam problematiku, to se nije radilo ni prije 100 godina. Pohvale DA, kritike NE.


Za ovo postoji ona izreka: Ne s...i u vlastiti tanjur.

----------


## filipova mama

A i gdje bi stigli muškarci kada bi toliko razbijali glavu o nama? 
Ja bih baš htjela da i oni o nama ovako raspravljaju i da postanu svjesni problema. Još mi je gore kada sam nezadovoljna i hoću se svađati, a MM me samo tupo gleda. Još gore od ovog tupo je kada se hoću svađati, a on me zaljubljeno gleda i htio bi se maziti, a ja kipim - suđe stoji neoprano, roba razbacana, Filip kašlje već tjednima, kredit za auto neotplaćen, a para niotkuda, zato prašina je svugdje, glava me boli, usisavač ne radi kako treba, prozori ne dihtaju ili kako se to kaže, u kupaonici nešto curi, a i WC smrdi (iako ga perem svakodnevno). Bože koliko problema u životu, a on zadovoljan i sve mu super.

----------


## apricot

> Bože koliko problema u životu, a on zadovoljan i sve mu super.


Prekrasno!

Zamisli da ti prigovara što je suđe neoprano, a prašina neobrisana...
ili da skakuće po kući ko panični zec kukajući zbog Filipovog kašlja...
ili da bi se TI mazila, a on novinama futra nedihtajući prozor...
ili da hoda s kvačicom na nosu zbog nemirišljavog wc-a...

filipova mamo, jednom imaš ovoliko godina; uživaj u mužu i djetetu, krediti će se otplatiti kad tad, a sve ove usputne stvarčice se mogu riješiti skoro jednim potezom...
krpe.

----------


## mikka

to se ja u zadnje vrijeme pitam: kad metnem sve te (glupe) sitnice koje ti dizu zivac (losi majstori, nis ne stizes, nema para, auto u kvaru, racuni, treci kat bez lifta, prljavstina, nesanica... bla) sastrane, zakaj ja nisam zadovoljna? sta me to u mojoj glavi tjera da obracam paznju, cak ponekad trazim sve te gluposti? da se zivciram? kaj sam tak bedasta? 
mislim da je kod mene hitna generalka. dan po dan. bitno da smo mali i ja zdravi. da mozemo jesti nekaj. sve ostalo se rijesi.

----------


## aleta

meni se dogodila jedna neočekivana olakotna okolnost:
naime, nekoliko godina smo živjeli u stanu u koji su mi svekar, svekrva, šogor, šogorica te njihova djeca upadali svakodnevno, neobavezno i učestalo... kako je vrijeme odmicalo tako sam se na njihove upade navikla, ali i nesvjesno se opteretila time da mi kuća mora biti u kakvom-takvom redu, jer mi je neugodno da mi gledaju u neoprano suđe od ručka na stolu... tako da sam često išla usisat ili oprat suđe kad sam mogla leć...
i onda, nedavno, šogor i šogorica odsele i više ne dolaze, te mi preselimo u stan na katu u koji svekrva koju boli koljeno zalazi samo kad i ako baš mora, dakle puno, puno rjeđe.
i ja skužim da sam se divno opustila - nema više one nelagode: mogao bi tko doći, moram to srediti... a bogme i zaključam vrata ponekad.  :Saint:  
eto, mala stvar al čovjeka veseli.

----------


## zmaj

znam već sam dosadna...no htjela bih prepričat današnji događaj...nakon što smo malkice pričali i ustvrdili koga što živcira, i ajd ne triba to tak bit i bla bla....i sad idem ja malo očistit stan...dođem do usisivanja, on oko malog. usisav većinu ostane mi dnevni boravak u kojem je on s malim pred prisvlačenjem...usisavam i kažem ajd ga izvedi odavde dok ne završim...kaže on triba ga prisvuč...reknem pa presvuci ga u sobi...i onda što je tebi važnije on il usisivanje?!¨!!! pa mislim ostanem :shock:   :Mad:   :Sad:  ...a on se pokupi u sobu...lipo za njim i kažemmu da kak tak može uspoređivat, da što mu to znači...a on da sam ja ko diktator Castro na Kubi da sam ih mršnula a tribali su se prisvuč i da što ja nisam mogla pričekat da on uzme pelenu, stavi........
aj mi recite jesamli ja luda il što?? to mi je isto kad prigovori da nemre spavat, eto on se mora dignut rano i.....pa što bi ja onda tribala reć?? jednom sam se ponoći ukočila dojeć i nije tio niš pomoć neg samo dalje nastavio spat...ja ne prigovaram malom ni njem koliko puta se budim, dojim, koliko sam umorna...al, kad ovak neš dođe onda ga želim "opametit" i reć čekaj malo pa ja dojim...al on niš....
mislim cure i dečki a baš sam se skontala ajd u boj za dobro i opet pljus... eto sam da znate postate se s Fidelom kojem je važniji usisivač!!!!!

----------


## sorciere

> kaže on triba ga prisvuč...reknem pa presvuci ga u sobi...i onda što je tebi važnije on il usisivanje?!¨!!! pa mislim ostanem :shock:    ...a on se pokupi u sobu...lipo za njim i kažemmu da kak tak može uspoređivat, da što mu to znači...a on da sam ja ko diktator Castro na Kubi da sam ih mršnula a tribali su se prisvuč i da što ja nisam mogla pričekat da on uzme pelenu, stavi........
> aj mi recite jesamli ja luda il što??


oćeš iskreno?   :Grin:  

da sam ja na njegovom mjestu - ja bih ti ostavila i usisavač, i dijete i pelenu - i otišla bi se van proluftat... u pidžami i šlapama ako treba...

----------


## zmaj

daj pojasni!!! nisam valjda taki diktatorić??  :Laughing:   to je bilo iza 12h... bar je bio obučen!!  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

pa dala si detaljan opis situacije.

sad fino razmisli i reci mi: 

koliko je STVARNO bilo važno to usisavanje? da li si mogla zastati - i uživati u zajedničkom trenutku oca i djeteta?

što bi se dogodilo da si zastala s usisavanjem, pogledala ih s osmjehom i rekla: kako vas je lijepo vidjeti   :Love:  ...

a kad bi ga presvukao - ti bi npr. rekla: evo, sad možete malo uživati u sobi, daleko od mene i ove prašine - i vratit se u čisto kad se poigrate. 


ti bi završila svoj posao, dijete bi bilo u miru presvučeno, tata bi bio zadovoljan - a najviše od svega - SEBE BI POŠTEDILA BESPOTREBNOG UZRUJAVANJA. 

koliko bi te to koštalo? pa, recimo - nekih 5 minuta tvog vremena...

jel skupo?   :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

okej. ima smisa  to što govoriš. ja sam kontala vako: čistim, on čuva. on zna to. dobro. još dođe na red samo dnevni boravak. on zna to. al, ne. on sad iće presvuć baš tu, a ne 5m dalje. i nazvoe me diktatorom kojem je važniji usisivač!!! nei je to šokantno! da je to moga reć. jako uvredljivo, ej važniji usisivač...il Roda...il 100drugih stvari.. eto ne znam kak je mali uspio narast il kak me uopće pozna kad me je sve drugo važnije...tak ja kontam

----------


## sorciere

tako kontaš, ha? .... mašala...   :Nope:  

veži sve pokretno, da ti ne pobjegne iz kuće...  :Wink:  

ajmo ovako:

podijelili ste posao: ti čistiš, on čuva dijete.

zašto si ga uvjeravala (fidel kastrirala) da je tvoj posao VAŽNIJI? 
da li su ti poslovi mogli biti (uvjetno rečeno) JEDNAKO važni? 

on čuva / presvuče / makne se
ti usisavaš / pričekaš / nastaviš

----------


## zmaj

daklem, baš mi je zanimljivo kad neko vako komentira. hvala ti, ozbiljno. još ću pojasnit: ako dakle čistoim, i imam još dnevni. zar je on taman  kad sam ja ušla u to područje mora reć "ne ja ću sad presvalačit"? zar se nije mogao dignut otić 5m dalje drugu sobu? zar to nije bilo lakše neg nazvat me FC Kubom? i usisivačem??! ta nemamo 2m stana i 5m vani snijega da nije moga otić i dr sobu i prisvuć i dalje se igrat dok ja čistim? neg, ajd on će prisvuć pa će onda dalje?!
nisam ga uvjeraval da je moj posao važniji, neg sam jednostavno rekla da čistim i da ionak tirba otić u dr sobu dok ja dižem prašinu!! u tom trenutku jednako je važno. i ne vidim zašto nije mogao mrdnut guzicom 5koraka dalje. kad već čistim kontinuirano!

----------


## rinama

U tom slućaju najbolje bi bilo poslati dijete baki,djedu ili nekom bližnjem na čuvanje, a muža zatvoriti u sobu,dobro osigurati brave i "iskoristit" ga do besvjesti da mu takvo nekaj nikad više nebi palo na pamet.
I uopće se ne šalim.

----------


## aleta

zmaj, i ja bih popi.dila na tvom mjestu, ako te to tješi. ako čistim gledam da počistim i završim već jednom, umorna, zajapurena, vjerojatno i gladna i nije mi do romantičnih pauza i prizora.
ionako me čeka još 101 stvar nakon tog usisavanja.
sad - možda si mogla malo poraditi na tonu i lijepo ga zamoliti ili kroz šalu predložiti da se povuku u drugu rezidenciju, ali... razumijem i ako nisi.

----------


## sorciere

> još ću pojasnit: ako dakle čistoim, i imam još dnevni. *zar je on taman * kad sam ja ušla u to područje mora reć "ne ja ću sad presvalačit"? *zar se nije mogao dignut* otić 5m dalje drugu sobu? *zar to nije bilo lakše* neg nazvat me FC Kubom? i usisivačem??! ta nemamo 2m stana i 5m vani snijega *da nije moga otić* i dr sobu i prisvuć i dalje se igrat dok ja čistim?


na temelju čega zaključuješ da je ON trebao napraviti sve što si ti imala planirano u svojoj glavi?




> nisam ga uvjeraval da je moj posao važniji, neg sam jednostavno rekla da čistim i da ionak tirba otić u dr sobu dok ja dižem prašinu!! u tom trenutku jednako je važno. i ne vidim zašto nije mogao mrdnut guzicom 5koraka dalje. kad već čistim kontinuirano!


naravno da ga nisi "uvjeravala". ti si mu "jednostavno" rekla. i nakon toga si mu otišla još toga reći.. za slučaj da nije shvatio / zapamtio. 

zmajček... 

ja te ne napadam, ne moraš mi objašnjavati ZAŠTO si to napravila. 

ja nastojim sagledati stvari iz druge perspektive. potaknuti te na razmišljanje o tome da li je uvijek najbolje ono što TI misliš... da li postoji mogućnost da nekako promijeniš svoje ponašanje na način da oboma bude bolje... 

nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje:

*što bi se dogodilo da si zastala s usisavanjem, pogledala ih s osmjehom i rekla: kako vas je lijepo vidjeti  ...*   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> ako čistim gledam da počistim i završim već jednom, umorna, zajapurena, vjerojatno i gladna i nije mi do romantičnih pauza i prizora.
> ionako me čeka još 101 stvar nakon tog usisavanja.


zanimljiv način razmišljanja   :Grin:  .

ja kad sam umorna, zajapurena i gladna - operem ruke, sjednem i nešto gricnem. i odmah sam bolje volje.   :Wink:  

nakon toga mogu nastaviti spremati, pa mi ni ona 101 stvar ne predstavlja problem.   :Grin:  


a sad nagradno pitanje: što će se dogoditi ako PRESTANETE USISAVATI NA 5 MINUTA???

oće mi netko odgovoriti????  :?

----------


## marta

ja kad prestanem usisavat na 5 minuta, vise se ni ne vracam usisavacu. njih je strah da se ni one ne bi vratile i ko bi to onda usisao. NITKO, sigurno se ne bi samo usisalo. a usisat se mora sad il nikad. jer inace....

(tu sad ide muzika iz zone sumraka, ono: tiruliru - tiruliru)

 :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> U tom slućaju najbolje bi bilo poslati dijete baki,djedu ili nekom bližnjem na čuvanje, a muža zatvoriti u sobu,dobro osigurati brave i "iskoristit" ga do besvjesti da mu takvo nekaj nikad više nebi palo na pamet.
> I uopće se ne šalim.


bojim se da ne kužim  :Grin:

----------


## Val

eto, ja cu odgovorit.
ne bi se dogodilo nista. ustvari, dogodilo bi se to da bismo svi bili mirni, stalozeni, zadovoljni, sretni.

al', hebiga, i ja bih reagirala kao zmaj.  :Sad:  


al' stvarno, ponekad, treba gledat i s druge strane.

citala sam cijeli topic, pronasla se u svemu, a onda se opako zamislila nad onim sto su decki napisali.
da, ja sam ga birala.
da, znala sam za neke njegove mane.
da, propisno sam zivcana.
da, i ja grijsim.

i, da, trebam poradit malo na sebi. jos samo da mi ovaj prvi dio potpisa poraste, a drugi da bude dobar kako su ovo dvoje bili i ja sam na konju. za jedno 3 godine, najranije!!
 :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> a usisat se mora sad il nikad. jer inace....


inače - kaj?

doći će mali zeleni i sve vas pojesti?   :Razz:  

tko je od nas 24h na poslu? (da li je osam sati dovoljno za završiti neki posao - ili ga nastavljate drugi dan?)
da li nekad stanete na dužem putu i popijete kavu? (jel znate voziti nakon toga?  :? )

itd... 

ja imam usisavač doma. povremeno ga koristim. usišem pola sobe, i sjednem. npr. - zanimljiv mi film. ili sam gladna. ili se sjetim da bi mogla virnut na forum. ili... 

i kad to napravim - usišem do kraja.

vjerovala ili ne - NITI JEDAN usisavač mi nije pobjegao iz kuće... dva sam čak morala izbaciti...   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a usisat se mora sad il nikad. jer inace....
> 
> 
> inače - kaj?
> 
> doći će mali zeleni i sve vas pojesti?



ne znam ti rec. kod mene se ne dogodi nista. al ko zna sta kod njih bude  :/

----------


## zmaj

da mnogo toga ja planiram!! za info, nisam nit povisila ton nit iš, kad sam ušla u dnevni. jednostavno rekoh, kao što je i očito, kao što i zna - jer čisith i ostalo sobe, da se tribaju maknut! vrlo jednostavno! uzrujalo me najviše to o tom kak mi je sin na drugom mjestu. pogotovo jer dobro zna da to nije istina i jer sam dušu isplakala u rodilištu zbog carskog, dojenja, mastitisa i "susretljivih" sestara. a i kući kasnije. i sad on nađe reć da mi je neš dr važnije!! a ja samo čistila....
ne bi niš bilo da sam pričekala 5min! dapače, to bi bio znak vrlo velikog zauzdavanje mog karaktera, jer bi značilo da činim u tom trenutku ono što je njemu milo. umisto, kak ja kontam, obostrane koristi: ja čistim on presvlači. sad o tehničkom djelu: dal bi se vratila usisivaču...diskutabilno, jer ne volim ostavljat posa usred žiže... teško se natrat vratit

----------


## zmaj

pa i onak bi 3sek poslije otiša u dr sobu!

----------


## ronin

> ja imam usisavač doma. povremeno ga koristim. usišem pola sobe, i sjednem. npr. - zanimljiv mi film. ili sam gladna. ili se sjetim da bi mogla virnut na forum. ili... 
> 
> i kad to napravim - usišem do kraja.


Uh ja to ne bi mogla.Ne bi mogla nikako.
Ne znam,možda sam i neurotična,no sigurna sam da bi me to kopkalo dok posao ne završim.

Ono,stalno bih pogledavala taj mrski objekt i ne bih se mogla skoncentrirati na npr.film.  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

stan mi izgleda koma...

danas cijeli dan imam migrenu i krepavam ,čak sam i povraćala....kad mi bude bolje mm i ja ćemo skupa počistiti,

danas mu nisam dala da usisava jer znam koliko je umoran, bolje da se odmori


kad Marko poraste on će usisavati  :Grin:  

dok ne pobjegne glabom bez obzira

----------


## zmaj

i da, vrlo cijenim vaše odgovore, zaista. jer ne znam s kim bi ovako iscrpno razgovarala. s ukućanima? sam bi rekli "ah ti i tvoj mozak". s prijateljicom? sve oped dođe na isto il "ti muški" il "šuti i trpi" i sl

----------


## mimoza

> sad - možda si mogla malo poraditi na tonu i lijepo ga zamoliti ili kroz šalu predložiti da se povuku u drugu rezidenciju, ali... razumijem i ako nisi.


Ovako meni mama moja kaže kad joj pričam da smo se posvađali i to mi je tak glupo.Pa šta smo došli do toga da ja njega moram i lijepo molit da bi on nešto napravio :shock: ?Ma dajte,molim vas.Pa ko mene zamoli da skuham, očistim,operem wc....Nitko!To se podrazumjeva da ja MORAM napravit jer on jadan radi na poslu i doma u fušu a ja samo hodam za njim i kokodačem i njemu to ide na živce!Ma pazi,molim te!Pa šta nebi ti sam trebao primjetit da neke stvari po kući treba napraviz?!?I ne,nisam znala da će biti tako.Hodali smo skoro 8 god. prije braka i nismo živjeli skupa.Znao je moj stav o svemu i obečavao da će mi pomagati.Da se razumijemo,nije baš da ništa ne radi,ali...Mislim da je problem u tome da je njemu sve LAKO ĆEMO,a ja sam tip koji bi kad nešto treba napravit,napravi sad.U početku braka sam ja radila u firmi,on doma u radioni.I tak bi mu teško bilo skuhat tjesteninu i podgrijat saft!To sam ja MORALA,jer je on jadničak zatrpan poslom.A ja sam bila na balu;valjda,pa sam odmorna  :Mad:  .To mi dopi...,počela sam prigovarat,e onda je znao i ručak skuhat,i očistit....Ostala ja trudna,na bolovanje otišla,on u međuvremenu dobio posao i sad ja ponekad imam osječaj da je njemu "krivo" što sam ja doma,a on radi 2 posla.I opet je sve po starom;neuredan do zla boga,nemre stavit tanjur u perilicu(za kog sam je đavla onda kupila ako je suđe vječito vani),ja samo što nisam rodila a kinderbet več 2 mjeseca čeka da ga on postavi....I stalno se svađamo oko toga jer njemu treba 100 puta nešto reći dok to ne napravi!A ja poludim na to.Joj,puno bi ja još toga imala za reči....
Al volimo se,izgalamimo se jedno na drugo,velimo kaj imamo i opet ja sve napravim jer nemrem gledat nered.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a usisat se mora sad il nikad. jer inace....
> 
> 
> inače - kaj?
> 
> doći će mali zeleni i sve vas pojesti?   
> ...


 a sorc, moš gledat i s dr strane: kaj bi njemu bilo? ionak bu u dr sobu!!  :Razz:

----------


## mimoza

> ja imam usisavač doma. povremeno ga koristim. usišem pola sobe, i sjednem. npr. - zanimljiv mi film. ili sam gladna. ili se sjetim da bi mogla virnut na forum. ili... 
> i kad to napravim - usišem do kraja.
> vjerovala ili ne - NITI JEDAN usisavač mi nije pobjegao iz kuće... dva sam čak morala izbaciti...


Evo,MM je isti takav i to je kod nas jedan od problema,Ja poludim kad on krene nešto radit jer to onda traje cijeli dan.Nismo isti,jednostavno,a ja to izgleda teže podnosim.Mene to nervira.  :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

mimoza, da i kod mene je tak...iako on ajd napravi...ja ipak za to tribam dušu ispovraćat! sve triba reć. koma. jednom je nagomila neke gluposti na balkonu. ja čekam  :Cekam:  i  :Cekam:  i  :Cekam:  ..i na kraju "bla bla kad ćeš više" i onda hop drugi dan maka

----------


## sorciere

> ne bi niš bilo da sam pričekala 5min! dapače, to bi bio znak vrlo velikog *zauzdavanje mog karaktera*, jer bi značilo da činim u tom trenutku *ono što je njemu milo*. umisto, kak ja kontam, obostrane koristi: ja čistim on presvlači. sad o tehničkom djelu: dal bi se vratila usisivaču...diskutabilno, jer ne volim ostavljat posa usred žiže... teško se natrat vratit


opet ja...   :Grin:  

1. ne bi bilo ništa da si pričekala 5 minuta..

ALI

2. smatraš da bi činila u tom trenutku ono što je NJEMU milo


3. viš ova ogromna slova "kak ja kontam"? zašto misliš da je tvoje mišljenje jedino (važno)? 

4. uopće se ne bi trebala vraćat usisavaču. mogla bi se fino naslonit na njega, i s blaženim smješkom promatrati kako on njega presvlači... dakle - bio bi ti i dalje usisavač u rukama. 

(a sad me stvarno zanima - kak se netko može tako emocionalno vezati za usisavač?????  :shock: )

i sad za ozbač: stvarno si me umorila (kak je tek njemu jadniku    :Laughing:  ), i idem si nešto prigrist... imam natikače, tako da ne skupljam prašinu s poda na čarape...   :Razz:   (dva metra od mene je usisavač, i tak me milo gleda... a i ja njega... samo gledam... naša ljubav je čisto platonska  :Grin:  )

the end
fine
kraj
ende
fin

itd...

----------


## mimoza

> mimoza, da i kod mene je tak...iako on ajd napravi...ja ipak za to tribam dušu ispovraćat! sve triba reć. koma. jednom je nagomila neke gluposti na balkonu. ja čekam  i  i  ..i na kraju "bla bla kad ćeš više" i onda hop drugi dan maka


Pa o tome i pričam!!!!Zašto danima čekati da TO napraviš?Pa normalno da ja onda ispadam aždaja koja ti svaki dan govori da to napraviš a ti ništa!Žalio se na kavi frendu(preda mnom),da bi mu netko ženu trebao otet i odvest jer sam naporna i samo zanovjetam i hodam za njim govoreči mu šta još treba napravit dok se dijete ne rodi!E," mjeseca nije u stanju kinderbet složit!!!Mene to nervira,nemrem si pomoći.Ne shvačam u čemu je toliki problem?!?

----------


## marta

meni isto nije bas jasno zasto se nesto mora sad bas odmah trenutno. to mi je ko kad mi jedna moja draga teta maltene istrgne tanjur cim zagrabim zadnju zlicu.  :? 

takodjer, prestala sam ocekivat od muza da mi cita misli, znate ono, ako ti SAM ne znas sta je ja ti sigurno necu reci... jer sam se u jednom trenutku prosvijetlila i shvatila da gospon nema telepatskih sposobnosti. pa sad ako nesto hocu, kazem sta i kad. uglavnom.  :Wink:

----------


## mimoza

> i sad za ozbač: stvarno si me umorila (kak je tek njemu jadniku    ),


A,ništa,*zmaj*,mi ćemo ovako  8)  i ovako   :Smile:   pa šta bude.Kuća u neredu,neispeglano,zmazano i laganini!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

ajme... doći ću u situaciju da suosjećam s muškim rodom...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mimoza

> meni isto nije bas jasno zasto se nesto mora sad bas odmah trenutno.


Ne treba sad i odma,ali u nekom pristojnom vremenskom razdoblju bi bilo poželjno.A ne,danas ti kažem a ti to napraviš za 2 tjedna!Pa ako sam ti to sad rekla,valjda to treba u neko dogledno vrijeme napravit.Jer da je drugčije,nebi ti rekla sad nego za 2 tjedna.Kužiš?

----------


## mimoza

> ajme... doći ću u situaciju da suosjećam s muškim rodom...


A da ti nisi neki prikriveni muškarac?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

> Zašto bedastoće?
> 
> cure su bile iskrene.....i sad ih treba malo s visoka popljuvati, jel da ?
> 
> 
> meni je ok, radim što hoću i kad hoću  ( mamina škola )
> 
> nemam ružičaste naočale i znam da ništa nije zauvijek, al se brate ne sekiram...che serra serra.... tralalalala


Znaš, čitala sam preko nekoliko tvojih postova, i čini mi se kao da sebe čitam.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajme... doći ću u situaciju da suosjećam s muškim rodom...   
> 
> 
> A da ti nisi neki prikriveni muškarac?


jesam... bar 50%   :Grin:  . i to onih 50% koje bi reagiralo na zapovjedi... 

mimoza - da li si probala radove tipa "sastavi kinderbet" - staviti na papir? pa s magnetom na frižider, ili negdje slično?

vrlo je jednostavno: uzmeš dva papira, i svakom od vas dvoje napišeš zaduženja prije dolaska bebe... ono napravljeno zaštriguliraš, a ostaje otvorena opcija da ti njemu ili on tebi - dopiše nešto što treba napraviti...

npr. ako on treba sastavit kinderbet - ti trebaš složit torbu za rodilište. i kraj toga napišete ZAJEDNO krajnji rok do kojeg to treba biti napravljeno...

----------


## apricot

sorcie, nevjerojatno kako si praktična i na jednoroditeljskoim i na dvoroditeljskim   :Laughing:

----------


## mimoza

> mimoza - da li si probala radove tipa "sastavi kinderbet" - staviti na papir? pa s magnetom na frižider, ili negdje slično?
> 
> vrlo je jednostavno: uzmeš dva papira, i svakom od vas dvoje napišeš zaduženja prije dolaska bebe... ono napravljeno zaštriguliraš, a ostaje otvorena opcija da ti njemu ili on tebi - dopiše nešto što treba napraviti...
> 
> npr. ako on treba sastavit kinderbet - ti trebaš složit torbu za rodilište. i kraj toga napišete ZAJEDNO krajnji rok do kojeg to treba biti napravljeno...


Jesam,i to sam probala.ALI ON JE JEDNOSTAVNO TAKAV I MOŠ GA je.....!!!!
I tu se sad ja pokušavam skulirat i prihvatit to da je on takav.Al,hebate,teško mi to ide.  :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> sorcie, nevjerojatno kako si praktična i na jednoroditeljskoim i na dvoroditeljskim


pa vidiš da sam fifti-fifti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

mimoza, koliko godina živiš s čovjekom - za kojeg nisi rekla niti jednu lijepu riječ?  :/

----------


## mimoza

E,sad ga ti pretjeruješ!Ne pričamo ovdje o ljubavi nego o tome kako su ponekad nemarni i ne obaziru se na nas.Volim ja njega i imam ja isto tako PUNO toga lijepog reći za njega!  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> E,sad ga ti pretjeruješ!Ne pričamo ovdje o ljubavi nego o tome kako su ponekad nemarni i ne obaziru se na nas.Volim ja njega i imam ja isto tako PUNO toga lijepog reći za njega!


pa daj onda reci   :Grin:  . predstavila si ga kao 100% negativca. i ne, ne trebamo pričati o ljubavi. ali trebamo i o dobrim stranama.

----------


## mimoza

To što sam ja rekla nekoliko negativnih njegovih osobina,po meni ne znači da tu nema ljubavi.Jednostavno ne bacam problem pod tepih i ne glumim idealan brak.Imamo uspona i padova a da bi došli do više uspona,treba vremena vjerojatno.A da ti na pitanje odgovorim.Godinu i pol smo u braku.Različiti smo.I to je to.A i bilo bi nam dosadno da smo isti.  :Love:

----------


## mimoza

> pa daj onda reci   . predstavila si ga kao 100% negativca. i ne, ne trebamo pričati o ljubavi. ali trebamo i o dobrim stranama.


  :Laughing:   Evo,mazi me,pazi,objesi veš,usisa,govori mi da sam mu lijepa(a ja ogromna i celulitna),mazi bebu u bušici,spekao mi je palačinke neki dan.....SITNICE KOJE ŽIVOT ZNAČE!!!  :Love:  
Jel sad malo bolji dojam?

----------


## clumsy mom

Koliko sam ja kao majka koja bukvalno sama odgaja blizance evo već 2.5 godine, održava kuću i pritom uredno ide na posao shvatila jeste da se tate angažuju tek negde nakon drugog rođendana. Tad su klinci artikulisaniji, razumljiviji, bezpelenaši, umeju da se zaigraju i sami a i sa tatom, daju ruku u šetnji i razmeju i tu i tamo prihvataju kad im kažeš "Kupićemo samo kekse, ne i čokoladu", ne prosipaju sok u restoranu, budu fini sa osobom koja ih ne čuva stalno (dok npr sa mamom znaju poprilično da tantrumišu)...retke su tate koje zaista kapiraju i male bebe i posao oko i pored njih. Njih, bre, sve to smara. Gledam mog dragog...taj prihvata da je meni preteško (i bilo a i još uvek je) ali se do skora nije umeo zaigrati sa njima. Valjda ne kapira da je jednom jednoipogodišnjaku svake zabave dosta nakon 3min

----------


## filipova mama

Nakon svega ovog nameće se jedno bračno pitanje: je li se može muž uopće voljeti ili se muž može samo tolerirati (i u kući mirna Bosna)?

----------


## sorciere

> Evo,mazi me,pazi,objesi veš,usisa,govori mi da sam mu lijepa(a ja ogromna i celulitna),mazi bebu u bušici,spekao mi je palačinke neki dan.....SITNICE KOJE ŽIVOT ZNAČE!!!  
> Jel sad malo bolji dojam?


je...   :Grin:

----------


## Milana

Ma da vam kažem što sam skontala u zadnjih pra dana. 
Ja inače imam faze kad me nered u kući jako, jako smeta i fazu kad me previše ne tangira, pospremim samo ono glavno i ne ulazim u detalje. 
I dakle što sam skužila?
U fazi kad me nered ne tangira sam puno, puno sretnija i zadovoljnija i puno više uživam. 
Zašto? 
Ne zato jer volim prašinu. 
Neee.
Zato jer ne živčanim ako mi je mali na rukama a ja bih trebala pobrisati pod (kao što inače radim kad sam u fazi pospremanja iliti PMS-a), ili mali spava a ja ko luđak trčim po kući i neznam čega bi se prije uhvatila, neo se ako mi MM kući uvalim u njegovo krilo ili se uvalim pred komp i na rodi odmaram mozak.
Eto više vremena posvetim sebi. 
A kuća?
Pa ionako ju pospremit moram prije ili kasnije. A ako sada mogu uživati onda bolje da ju pospremim kasnije (barem do sljedećeg PMS-a)
Eto sada sam se odkad mali spava i povaljala u MM-ovom krilu, i večerala i bila na rodi a sada idem staviti sušit pelene, možda koji komad robe popeglam, a možda se vratim MM-u u krilo.....

 :Kiss:

----------


## mimoza

> Ma da vam kažem što sam skontala u zadnjih pra dana. 
> Ja inače imam faze kad me nered u kući jako, jako smeta i fazu kad me previše ne tangira, pospremim samo ono glavno i ne ulazim u detalje. 
> I dakle što sam skužila?
> U fazi kad me nered ne tangira sam puno, puno sretnija i zadovoljnija i puno više uživam. 
> Zašto? 
> Ne zato jer volim prašinu. 
> Neee.
> Zato jer ne živčanim ako mi je mali na rukama a ja bih trebala pobrisati pod (kao što inače radim kad sam u fazi pospremanja iliti PMS-a), ili mali spava a ja ko luđak trčim po kući i neznam čega bi se prije uhvatila, neo se ako mi MM kući uvalim u njegovo krilo ili se uvalim pred komp i na rodi odmaram mozak.
> Eto više vremena posvetim sebi. 
> ...


Ovako ću i ja kad rodim  :Laughing:  .A to je skoro.
Sad imam vjerojatno preveč vremena pa sve primjećujem.  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Sad imam vjerojatno preveč vremena pa sve primjećujem.


primi se posla a ne prigovaranja   :Razz:   :Laughing:  

ako kinderbet stoji 2 mjeseca, već si ga mogla i sama sastaviti   :Grin:  .

----------


## mimoza

> mimoza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad imam vjerojatno preveč vremena pa sve primjećujem. 
> 
> 
> primi se posla a ne prigovaranja    
> 
> ako kinderbet stoji 2 mjeseca, već si ga mogla i sama sastaviti   .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Bi,vjeruj mi,ali moram mirovati!

----------


## Milana

Mimoza to sa previše vremena za primjećivanje svega je zbilja istina. I meni je bilo tako u trudnoći jer sam morala ležat i mirovat i vidjela svako zrnce prašine koje do tada nisam ni znala da do tu može zać prašina   :Laughing:  
Stavi  8)  i sve će biti bolje.

----------


## zmaj

evo mene. mi razgovarali, pa me ni bilo. da lagano odgovorim sorc o mom "važnijem" mišljenju. to je ugl istina. što i on ponekad prizna. ja razmišljam šire i više vidim. on kratkoročnije i suženije. stog, vrlo često kontam da je, recimo to tako, moje mišljenje važnije.
da se vratim na njega i naš razgovor. valjda nismo 100god vako razgovarali. čak je i on prizna masu stvari. kao i to da kad kaže da me razumi i shvaća i cijeni sve što sam prošla, da ustvari samo misli i sebi laže (i meni) da shvaća. jer da shvaća onda bi i pokaza, a ne pokazuje. ugl sve se svodi na: 1. il se rastat, 2. il će on otić negdje od nas na neko vrime recimo radit negdje dalje, možda i van Hr, il 3. uložit na sve (il ništa9 i pokušat svim svojim snagama, on svojim ja svojim da uspije ono čemu smo rekli u dobru i zlu...
...odlučili smo se za 3opciju...pošto smo vjernici ić ćemo na temeljitu ispovijed i razgovor kod jednog svećenika...
...ukoliko se uspijemo vratit pod okrilje Božije i ukolik nam On bude alfa i omega, znat ćemo da smo uspijeli i sa nas dvoje i sa samima sobom ponaosob...

----------


## Vodenjak

MM bi znala uhvatiti "kriza prljavštine i čišćenja" kad bi bio slobodan. To me počelo smetati, jer bi samo slobodnim danom primjećivao da treba spremiti kuću. Naravno, prigovorila sam da osim subote i nedjelje postoje i drugi dani u tjednu i da ostavlja iza sebe, ne bi imala toliko posla, da nisam super žena i da ne mogu sve sama, da ako mu smeta nek uzme krpu i obriše prašinu.... Tada još nismo imali M. 

Sada, to je muž kakvog se može poželjeti  :Heart:  . Stvar razgovora, dogovora, poštivanja i tolerancije. Ako ja perem suđe on usisava, sve radimo skupa. Ako ja idem s M. vanka on sprema kuću ili obrnuto, a ako smo zajedno u šetnji, dok M. spava ili ga otpeljamo baki, zajedno spremamo. Niti on može sve sam niti ja mogu sve sama. Kad dođe s posla (budući da sada radi teški fizički posao) spava, ali kad se probudi igra se s M. da se ja mogu odmoriti.

----------


## apricot

vodenjak,   :Heart:   za stari avatar

----------


## Vodenjak

> vodenjak,    za stari avatar


Pa avatara nije bilo samo neko kratko vrijeme, ali zato mene nije bilo dugo....

----------


## apricot

meni falio avatar, lako ćemo za tebe   :Laughing:

----------


## Vodenjak

:Aparatic:

----------


## aleta

kao prvo, ovdje se miješaju situacije u kojima roditelj barata s jednim djetetom ili dvoje (ili više), te jesu li ta djeca male bebe ili ne...
dok je Vid bio mala beba, a Eva Marija isto tako zahtjeva curica od četiri godine vrijeme koje sam provodila sama s njima je doista bilo našpanano na sekundu - znala sam da u trenutku kad Vid zaspe na cici moram lagano, lagano izvući se od njega i otrčati uspavati Evu Mariju koja me čeka. isto tako sam znala koliko točno minuta imam za skuhati ručak jer inače ga neću ni skuhati ako maloga uhvati nacicavanje. isto tako sam znala u koliko sati ih moram počet uspavljivati jer inače će se unervoziti i neće zaspati sljedeća dva sata.
itd. dakle, nisam pila kavu kad mi se pila nego kad sam imala rupu u rasporedu, nisam usisavala kad mi se i koliko mi se dalo nego kad bi bilo fakat prljavo a procijenila bih da su se djeca dovoljno zaigrala da će me pustit tih 15 minuta da proletim usisavačem po kući, pa makar ja bila fakat gladna u tom trenutku...
i jako bi me naljutilo ako bi mm, u trenucima kad je bio doma, moju molbu da nešto on obavi shvatio olako - napravit će on to, ali evo trenutno baš čita knjigu / lijepo se igra s djecom / spava / štogod...
dakle, to je bilo tada.
sad više situacija nije tako napeta, djeca su veća, zaigraju se, ne plaču neutješno ako obrok nije u minutu gotov, kašnjenje s uspavljivanjem prolazi bez posljedica i slično... ja se polako rješavam stresa onog čvrstog rasporeda od prije dvije godine, vraćam se i svojim potrebama, ujutro si prvo skuham kavu, a tek nakon toga počnem sjeckati povrće za ručak, odem se popišati kad mi se piša i tako...
samo, proces je dugotrajan i još uvijek se ulovim kako vičem ako se dan ne odvija onako kako sam ja zamislila, a sve od tjeskobe da će se sve raspasti...
i, da, pomalo zaboravljam kako je napeto bilo. tako da, Sorcie, ne zamjeri, ali mislim da ću za desetak godina još više zaboraviti kako je napeto bilo i govoriti mlađim majkama: pa opustite se, neće svijet propasti...

----------


## a zakaj

[quote="aleta"] odem se popišati kad mi se piša i tako...
fakat si se raspustila...




> samo, proces je dugotrajan i još uvijek se ulovim kako vičem ako se dan ne odvija onako kako sam ja zamislila, a sve od tjeskobe da će se sve raspasti...


a ovo mi je tako dobro poznato...

----------


## mamasch

MM i ja smo skupa 11 godina. Živimo zajedno 9 godina. Dovoljno smo se skužili, ali se ipak povremeno posvađamo (valjda da nam slučajno ne bi bilo predobro i premirno   :Laughing:  ). Dok sam doma s klincima, moj je zadatak da kuća i klinci štimaju najbolje što je moguće a MM će se slomiti i zaraditi najviše što može. Kad krenem raditi a klinci krenu u vrtić, dogovor će se mijenjati shodno situaciji. O tom kad za to dođe vrijeme. 
Naravno, svakih pola godine ja njemu prigovorim zašto uvijek sa kašnjenjem otplaćujemo kredite, a on meni prigovara zašto mi treba par mjeseci da pobrišem prašinu sa frižidera (on je visok pa vidi, a ja sam niska pa skroz zaboravim da i to treba ponekad pobrisati   :Laughing:  ). I u tim prigovorima 2x godišnje se posvadimo, izgalamimo i onda je opet neko vrijeme mir. Ništa si ne obećavamo, ne uzimamo jedno drugo zdravo za gotovo.

I eto tako to kod nas funkcionira.

E da, najvažnija stvar... shvatila sam što mogu očekivati od sebe a što od njega, i vjerujte mi tako je puno lakše. Ne mogu mijenjati MM-a, ali ne mogu ni sebe, ipak smo već oboje prestari za preodgajanje.

I tako se naučiš živjeti sa nepopeglanim vešom i računima koje plaćaš malo kasnije, i život ide dalje, djeca su zdrava, vedra i vesela, zdravi smo nas dvoje, volimo se (ponekad ko pas i mačka, ali Bože moj...)

----------


## AdioMare

aleta,   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

aleta, ovo si baš lijepo napisala. Imat ću to u vidu kad rodim još jedno dijete   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

aleta, smatraš li da trebamo ustrajati na našem ponašanju i našim riječima - čak i kad se pokažu potpuno neučinkoviti? (čak i kontraproduktivni...)

----------


## aleta

neučinkoviti? jedina učinkovitost koja me tu prvu godinu drugog djeteta zanimala je bila: nekako dočekati večer a da smo svi živi, nahranjeni i suhi   :Grin: .

----------


## apricot

ja bih se zaustavila sa prvim zarezom  :/

----------


## sorciere

> neučinkoviti? jedina učinkovitost koja me tu prvu godinu drugog djeteta zanimala je bila: nekako dočekati večer a da smo svi živi, nahranjeni i suhi  .


postoji nešto što se zove *fleksibilnost*... uz to se *puno lakše* dočeka večer, a svi su živi, nahranjeni i suhi.    :Grin:

----------


## mamasch

Znaš Sorciere, ponekad mi digneš živac sa svojim opuštenim stavom i odrešitim komentarima, ali postajem svjesna da si većinom u pravu. Hvala na nenamjernoj edukaciji promatrača tvojih rasprava!
 :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

Mislim, sorci, da je za to potrebno određeno roditeljsko i bračno iskustvo. I godine života nemaju malu ulogu u svemu.
Ja sam sad daleko fleksibilnija nego sam bila na početku braka i s prvim djetetom. Možda zato što sam nakon x godina ipak shvatila ne budem li savitljivija, puknut ću. :/

----------


## sorciere

> Znaš Sorciere, ponekad mi digneš živac sa svojim opuštenim stavom i odrešitim komentarima, ali postajem svjesna da si većinom u pravu. Hvala na nenamjernoj edukaciji promatrača tvojih rasprava!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

znaš, ima jedan topik o nečijem mužu koji je spušio 700 kuna... tamo se svi slažu da treba učiti na tuđem iskustvu - a ovdje se bore da dokažu suprotno   :Grin:  . 

meni se ovo jako sviđa:

NLP aksiomi

1.	Zemljopisna karta nije krajolik koji prikazuje. Mapa (mentalni sklop) nije realnost. Naziv nije stvar koju imenuje. Fotografija nije čovjek. Postoji razlika između stvarnog svijeta, i svijeta koji percipiramo. 

2.	Ljudi reagiraju na temelju vlastite predodžbe o svijetu. Ljudi u određenoj situaciji ne djeluju prema tome kakva situacija jest, nego kako je individualno percipiraju. Reakcija ovisi o osjetilima (VAKOG) te o njihovim uvjerenjima, vrijednostima, jeziku, uspomenama i drugim psihološkim filterima. 

3.	Iza svakog ponašanja krije se pozitivna namjera. NLP razgraničava osobu od njenog ponašanja. Ponašanje je ono što osoba čini, a ne ono što ta osoba jest. Reakcije mogu biti neprimjerene zbog ograničenog modela svijeta. 

4.	Značenje komunikacije je u odazivu koji dobiješ. Osoba koja prima poruku u komunikaciji se odaziva na način kako sama osvještava tu poruku.

5.	Ne postoji neuspjeh; postoji samo povratna informacija. U komunikaciji – ako nešto ne funkcionira i ishod nije kakav smo željeli – često pomislimo da nismo uspjeli. U NLP-u je takva situacija KORISNA INFORMACIJA. Mijenjamo naš pristup dok ne dobijemo željeni odaziv. 

6.	Tijelo i um su dijelovi jedne cjeline. Uvijek su u međusobnom utjecaju. Svaka promjena u jednom dijelu te cjeline djeluje na njen drugi dio (placebo). 

7.	Uvijek poštujmo model svijeta svakog pojedinca. Stvatko prima informacije o svijetu na sebi svojstven način. Zahvaljujući toj spoznaji možemo razumjeti različite poglede i reakcije drugih ljudi na svijet. 

8.	Svaki pojedinac u sebi ima sve resurse koji su mu potrebni za promjene. Misaone procese možemo osvijestiti i poboljšati. Resurse upotrijebljene u jednom području možemo uspješno primijeniti u drugim područjima. 

9.	Nije moguće ne komunicirati. Ako s nekim ne želimo komunicirati, već smo mu poslali poruku.

10.	Imati mogućnost izbora – bolje je nego nemati. Imati mogućnost izbora znači imati veći izbor djelovanja, veće mogućnosti za postizanje onog što želimo. 

11.	Otpor u komunikaciji ukazuje na pomanjkanje dobrog odnosa. Krivicu za neuspjeh ne snosi netko drugi. Rezultat komunikacije vrednujemo kao informaciju, mijenjamo naše ponašanje do postizanja željene reakcije.

12.	Ako to što činiš nije učinkovito, učini nešto drugo. FLEKSIBILNOST u mišljenju i djelovanju je jedno od najvažnijih načela NLP-a.

----------


## aleta

pa dobro. dopuštam da neki od nas nisu nikad prošli fazu psihoze svakodnevice s malom djecom, da su u svakom trenutku imali na umu načela uspješne komunikacije i ponašali se u skladu s njima.
ja nisam te sreće. imala sam tu mračnu fazu kad sam bila premorena, osjećala sam se stjerano u kut u mrzila sam sve koji su imali dodatne prohtjeve i iziskivali neke atome energije iz mene koju ja nisam imala.

naravno da i ja sad kad mi se požali neka mama koja je doma s djecom i premorena je, mislim da bi uz malo opuštanja sve lakše išlo. samo, ja joj ne kažem da ona postupa krivo i da nije fleksibilna. ja joj kažem da je potpuno razumijem, da je i meni bilo tako, ali da proba biti opuštenija i fleksibilnija, da će joj to možda pomoći...

----------


## mamasch

Sorciere, jesu li ona tri smajlića kaj rikavaju tvoj podsmijeh?   :Unsure:

----------


## MGrubi

šta je NLP  :?

----------


## sorciere

> Sorciere, jesu li ona tri smajlića kaj rikavaju tvoj podsmijeh?


 :shock: 

naravno da ne... ali ovaj :shock: -  je za tvoje pitanje. zašto bi se podsmjehivala? pa vjerujem da si iskreno komentirala... i sviđa mi se tvoj komentar   :Grin:

----------


## mamasch

Sorci, najiskrenije sam komentirala jer sam te čitala na različitim podforumima i uvijek sam se nekako pronalazila u tvojim primjerima i komentarima. Moram priznati da sam neke stavove u svojoj glavi promijenila zahvaljujući tvojim riječima (ovo fakat nije "upucavanje" nego baš onako, iz srca   :Grin:  ).

----------


## ronin

A ja mislim da su obje strane u pravu-razumijem i podupirem jednu i drugu,i mislim da se međusobno ne isključuju.  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> šta je NLP  :?


Neurolingvističko programiranje je studija subjektivnog iskustva - NLP sistematski proučava ljudsku izvrsnost i uči nas kako izvrsnost i uspješnost unijeti u svoj život i usvojiti ih kao dio nas.

NLP sadrži metode, tehnike i vještine za otkrivanje obrazaca koje koristimo kao pojedinci da bismo ostvarili svoje ishode. Neki od tih obrazaca dovode nas do željenih ishoda, a neki ne.

*Otkrivanje obrazaca koji nas ne dovode do željenih ishoda omogućuje nam da ih mijenjamo i tako postajemo uspješniji.*

NEURO - jer svijet doživljavamo kroz naših pet osjetila, a na temelju tih doživljaja stvaramo svoju sliku svijeta, svoj unutarnji doživljaj o vanjskome svijetu

LINGVISTIČKO - jer proučava jezik: verbalni i neverbalni; vanjski govor (ono što glasno izgovaramo) i unutarnji govor (naši unutarnji dijalozi)

PROGRAMIRANJE - jer proučava obrasce našeg djelovanja - otkriva one koje želimo mijenjati i uči nas kako ih mijenjati

NLP je nastao 70-ih godina 20. stoljeća, kad su se Richard Bandler, student psihologije i John Grinder, profesor asistent lingvistike na Univerzitetu Kalifornija, Santa Cruse, pitali: "Kako to, da su neki ljudi izvrsni u tomu što rade?"

Proučavali su rad troje iznimno uspješnih psihoterapeuta - Miltona Ericksona (hipnoterapija), Virginije Satir (obiteljska terapija) i Fritza Perlsa (Gestalt) i otkrili obrasce koji ih povezuju.
R. Bandler i J. Grinder preuzeli su te obrasce i na njihovim temeljima izgradili novu metodologiju koja stvara uspješnost - i nazvali su je NLP.


VAKOG = 5 osjetila
vizualno
auditivno
kinestetički
olfatorno
gustatorno

jel te još nešto zanima (da odgovorim ako znam   :Grin:  )

----------


## filipova mama

Mislim da MM špijunira forum. U zadnjih par dana je tako vrijedan da sam sva u šoku.

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, najiskrenije sam komentirala jer sam te čitala na različitim podforumima i uvijek sam se nekako pronalazila u tvojim primjerima i komentarima. Moram priznati da sam neke stavove u svojoj glavi promijenila zahvaljujući tvojim riječima (ovo fakat nije "upucavanje" nego baš onako, iz srca   ).


  :Embarassed:  

(lijepo je pročitati ovako nešto. hvala   :Kiss:  )

----------


## mamasch

Skrenusmo s teme.

(Sorci, i dalje si mi uzor)

Jedno od najvećih prosvjetljenja koje sam doživila u zadnjih par godina je shvaćanje da nema tog djeteta i tog muža koji mogu 100% (pa čak ni 80%) poslušati svaki savjet i svaku zamolbu nas mama i žena, i kad to shvatimo, kad onako istinski prihvatimo tu činjenicu, nama samima bit će puno lakše. Žene imaju u sebi neki čip za visoke standarde i nesretne smo i neshvaćene ako nije onako kako smo mi u sebi zamislile. Moramo uzeti u obzir da to što smo mi više s djecom nije razlog da smo uvijek u pravu, iako nam se ne čini tako. Muškarci samo drugačije shvaćaju i reagiraju, ali u biti sposobni su riješiti problem. Ponekad ni ja sama ne poslušam ovaj svoj savjet, ali trudim se barem u 8 od 10 slučajeva, i nekako je lakše tako živjeti. 

Također se ne zamaram čišćenjem i uređivanjem kuće, naravno ne živimo u svinjcu, ali prioritet su mi djeca i vrijeme provedeno s njima. Kad bih svaki dan prebrisala sve podove i prašinu, skuhala obilan ručak, pospremila sve sitnice i uz to djecu nahranila i odvela u šetnju, ne bi ostalo vremena za one zaista kvalitetne trenutke s klincima, ona izležavanja po podu dok učimo brojati, gledanje u crtić bez mamine nervoze ("Uh trebala sam sad peglati..."), igranje u vrtu... Ponekad djeci za ručak napravim jaja sa hrenovkama, ponekad veš stoji neopeglan 2 tjedna, ali mislim da su to sitnice prema onoj vrijednosti koju nam daju djeca. Uskoro će krenuti u vrtić i viđat ćemo se par sati dnevno i zato ne želim izgubiti ovu povezanost i ovo dobro vrijeme s njima. A tek kad odrastu pa se ne daju ni poljubit u javnosti...

A još u sve to treba uglazbit kvalitetno vrijeme provedeno sa MM-om... :/ 
Znači, najbitnije je posložit prioritete, sve ostalo ćemo pomalo rješavati u hodu.

Sorry, baš mi je došlo da malo pametujem.  :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

mamasch, mislim da si shvatila bit kvalitetnog roditeljstva, takvog da su i djeca ziva i (vise-manje) sretna, a i roditelji.   :Wink:  
Nema lagodnog zivota sa djecom, ali bogami ima koliko-toliko normalnog, bez svakodnevne psihoze (osim, jasno, u posebnim okolnostima - bolesti, pritisci na poslu, krize drueg vrste ...).

Meni malo smeta ta stalna podjela na zene koje moraju imati cijeli stan tip-top i lezerne muskarce kojiam je sve svejedno. Znam obrnute primjere i kod jednog i kod drugog spola ... ali OK, ajmo reci da je onaj gornji stereotip koliko-toiko utemeljen u stvarnosti ... ja bih rekao vise zato sto je to kao neko ocekivanje od nase okoline i sto ga nasa sredina takva kakva jest (dakle, jos uvijek podosta patrijarhalna) jos potice, a ne zato sto su zene i muskarci takvi po prirodi.

A zaista ne vidim razlog zasto bi se morao usisavati stan svaki tjedan kad je OK to uciniti svaki drugi npr.
I zasto peglati kad je to suvisna aktivnost (izuzimam one koji na posao moraju u odijelima i kosuljama), mi smo od rodjenja Zrinke (2,5 god) jednom uzeli peglu u ruke.
A od malo prasine isto nitko nije umro, pobrisemo ju sa polica jednom u 2-3 mjeseca, tamo gdje nas smeta i cesce, ali opet ne svako malo.
Prozore ne peremo svaki vieknd nego jednom u par mjeesci, kad zaista postanu prljavi da nas to smeta.

I sad ce netko reci "evo ga, tipicno musko, bas ga briga". A MZ je isto sasvim zadovoljan sa takvim rezimom zivota i siguran sam da si tako ustedi dosta snage i zivaca (a i ja) nego da pod presijom cistoce i neznamnijacega jurimo po kuci cijeli dan i spremamo i cistimo. Radije odemo s klincima na igraliste ili na izlet (mozda je tu tajna zasto mi idemo cesce na izlete od drugih?   :Grin:  ).

A kaj se tice spremanja i ostalih kucanskih poslova pod "mus", evo jedne male indiskrecije iz nase sire familije (necu imenovati tko je): zena je hipersavjesna kucanica i kad netko dodje na rucak (mi dodjemo tu i tamo) nema sanse da se na stolu ne nadje barem 3-4 jela, 2 vrste kolaca itd. Zena ima problema sa kraljeznicom i tesko joj pada stajanje, pa tako i ono uz stednjak, pa ju mi kumimo i molimo "nemoj sve to kuhati, skuhaj nam obican cuspajz ili jedan prilog, nemoj peci kolace", ali ne, svaki put dobijemo kompletnu ponudu i, naravno, uz nju, povremeno kuknjavu kako ju bole ledja, kako nitko ne brine za njeno zdravlje itd itd itd. i sve ono sto ide uz tipiziranu ulogu patnice. Mi joj zelimo pruziti vise odmora, ali ona ne zeli tu uzeti, radiej ostaje u ulozi patnice na koju ju, kao fol, svi oko nej tjeraju. Ne, tjera se u nju ona sama, vjerojatno zato da ne mora razmisljati s cime bi si inace popunila taj dio vremena ... mogla bi, nedajboze, raditi nesto sto sama zeli (vjerojatno en zna sto bi to moglo biti) ... a ovako ej lakse, ne treba puno razmisljati, svima je, kao, nezamjenjiva, a jos uz to ju i sazaljevaju.  :/ 

Zena ce za koju godinu u penziju (na poslu je isto nezamjenjiva i mucenica) i vec se bojimo kako ce to izgledati ... sigurno ce glancati stan do iznemoglosti (i dovoditi muza do ocaja) ili se baciti u neku drugu aktivnost koja joj nece dati da dodje do trena odmora ...  :/ 

Ajd, zene, zbacite sa sebe te maske mucenica i uzivajte malo u zivotu (uz pomoc i podrsku vasih muzeva i bez osjecaja griznje savjesti ili onoga "sto ce reci susjedi/rodbina/kolege/muz/itd"), kako je apri vec rekla, imate ga sad i ovdje i ne traje beskonacno!

----------


## aleta

ja shvaćam dobru namjeru ovakvog savjetovanja i u principu se slažem s takvim načinom razmišljanja. no, samo želim istaknuti da u životu majke koja doji malu bebu i ima još koje starije dijete doma postoji to jedno razdoblje kad jednostavno čitav dan trči i odgovara na dječje zahtjeve kako najbolje umije, a to ni u kom slučaju ne uključuje kuhanje kompliciranih jela ili glancanje kuće.
to je ono razdoblje kad vrtolog nespavanje-dojenje-presvlačenje-nosanje-hranjenje-oblačenje-umirivanje-zabavljanje-presvlačenje-razgovor-pjevušenje-dojenje-plakanje preuzmu diktat i tad jednostvno želimo da su naši partneri na našoj strani, da uskoče u neko, npr. presvlačenje isti čas jer nakon njega slijedi razgovor-pjevušenje, i to ne zato jer sam ja tako htjela ili odredila...
ja znam da postoje ekstremi koji teroriziraju ukućane kućom i svojim patništvom, ali mislim da ovdje ne pričamo o tome.
pričamo o tome kako preživjeti ovo napeto razdoblje, te isto tako, kako prepoznati da je ono prošlo i polako se vraćati ležernijem rasporedu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Tatek, po tim pitanjima i ja sam "tipično muško" - volim svoj stan i držim ga u redu, ali to mi apsolutno nije prioritet. Čitam ovu diskusiju i jednostavno se ne nalazim u njoj, jer uopće ne mogu shvatiti da "diskontinuitet u usisavanju" nekome može biti problem. Također se ne nalazim u polariziranju muške i ženske pozicije u braku i zato dobro razumijem ono što predlaže Rinama. Mnogo većim problemom smatram uvjerenje tipa "ja razmišljam šire i bolje od njega, vidim ono što on ne vidi, moje mišljenje je važnije, ergo, ja sam u toj vezi važnija". Stvarno ne znam koji bi muškarac mogao i trebao pristati na takvu vječnu drugorazrednu poziciju.

----------


## flower

> ja razmišljam šire i bolje od njega, vidim ono što on ne vidi, moje mišljenje je važnije, ergo, ja sam u toj vezi važnija". Stvarno ne znam koji bi muškarac mogao i trebao pristati na takvu vječnu drugorazrednu poziciju.


a i sto bi s takvim muskim?

----------


## a zakaj

> ja shvaćam dobru namjeru ovakvog savjetovanja i u principu se slažem s takvim načinom razmišljanja. no, samo želim istaknuti da u životu majke koja doji malu bebu i ima još koje starije dijete doma postoji to jedno razdoblje kad jednostavno čitav dan trči i odgovara na dječje zahtjeve kako najbolje umije, a to ni u kom slučaju ne uključuje kuhanje kompliciranih jela ili glancanje kuće.
> to je ono razdoblje kad vrtolog nespavanje-dojenje-presvlačenje-nosanje-hranjenje-oblačenje-umirivanje-zabavljanje-presvlačenje-razgovor-pjevušenje-dojenje-plakanje preuzmu diktat i tad jednostvno želimo da su naši partneri na našoj strani, da uskoče u neko, npr. presvlačenje isti čas jer nakon njega slijedi razgovor-pjevušenje, i to ne zato jer sam ja tako htjela ili odredila...
> ja znam da postoje ekstremi koji teroriziraju ukućane kućom i svojim patništvom, ali mislim da ovdje ne pričamo o tome.
> pričamo o tome kako preživjeti ovo napeto razdoblje, te isto tako, kako prepoznati da je ono prošlo i polako se vraćati ležernijem rasporedu.


ja bih potpisala aletu svim rukama i nogama, i jos zubima.
ali, i kod nas je to napeto razdoblje iza ledja.

a onaj tko je ikad vidio moj stan, zna da iz mene ne progovara neka frantic housekeeper, naprotiv.

----------


## zmaj

vauuu. na što je ovo došlo! valjda na to da bi se jedna žena ko ja mogla rastat zbog usisivača!!? baš odlično! ko god je tako shvatio, skidam mu kapu, jer očito nije imao nikakvih problema, neg je odma po porodu bio/bila ko svetac s osmijehom na licu rad male bebice, pjevušeći 24h na dan nosajuć dijete i gledajuć u 4zida, hraneć se tunom iz konzerve i slaninom i lukom i to u ona sat vrimena kad bi jadni muž stiga odmoren sa svog posal taman toliko na vrime da poljubi ženu i dite i zatvori okice čekajuč novo jutro i nove blažene izazove!!! evo svim takvim   :Naklon:  !! valjda je svakom i ole jasno da prije epizode usisivača bijaše masu drugih nebrojenih epizoda. malo po malo, mic po mic. al nema veze! a o širini razmišljanja! mogu samo   :Laughing:  . jasno mi je da netko ko ne živi s nama il se bar ne druži može, čitaju moje retke, shvatit i tumačit napisano kao "drugorazredno". ok, sam misli! ni problem problem je što se misli da takvo što u stvarnosti ne može bit, a može i bar u mom slučaju jest. što da sad vadim primjere s faksa, iz života?? jedino što priznam, da u svemu tome znam uzet povlasticu "moje je trenutačno važnije neg tvoje"! al nazvat mog muža drugorazrednim je bezobrazno! hvala Zdenka

----------


## aleta

> Tatek, po tim pitanjima i ja sam "tipično muško" - volim svoj stan i držim ga u redu, ali to mi apsolutno nije prioritet. Čitam ovu diskusiju i jednostavno se ne nalazim u njoj, jer uopće ne mogu shvatiti da "diskontinuitet u usisavanju" nekome može biti problem. Također se ne nalazim u polariziranju muške i ženske pozicije u braku i zato dobro razumijem ono što predlaže Rinama. Mnogo većim problemom smatram uvjerenje tipa "ja razmišljam šire i bolje od njega, vidim ono što on ne vidi, moje mišljenje je važnije, ergo, ja sam u toj vezi važnija". Stvarno ne znam koji bi muškarac mogao i trebao pristati na takvu vječnu drugorazrednu poziciju.


zdenka, nemoj se uvrijediti, molim te, ali ja ovdje pričam o mami kojoj možda beba još nije uspostavila ritam dojenja a to znači da dva sata jednostavno moram sjediti s bebom na cici, pa onda onih eventualnih pola sata koje nakon toga dobijem jednostavno moram obaviti ono što moram. svaki diskontinuitet koji mi netko spominje u tom trenutku me tjera na bijes / bespomoćan plač / popovanje ne znaš ti kako je meni - ovisno o tome kako se osjećam taj tren.

----------


## Ailish

Jako dobro razumijem zašto se neki posao *mora* dovršiti odmah i ne pomaže umjesto toga prošetati ili uživati u idili s djecom iako se kod mene:
- usisava i rjeđe od 1x u 2 tjedna
- pod pere kad se netko zalijepi šlapama na pločice   :Razz:  
- peglaju isključivo košulje i bluze
- prozore sam oprala, hm, prošle godine (jednom ih je oprala teta čuvalica)

jerbo ako sam zaključila da je fakat prezmazano i da imam 15 min vremena i par džula energije da usišem - ili ću to napraviti odmah ili neću nikako

----------


## tatek

> ja znam da postoje ekstremi koji teroriziraju ukućane kućom i svojim patništvom, ali mislim da ovdje ne pričamo o tome.
> pričamo o tome kako preživjeti ovo napeto razdoblje, te isto tako, kako prepoznati da je ono prošlo i polako se vraćati ležernijem rasporedu.


Aleta, slazem se, u ovoj temi se govori o dvije razlicite stvari, dva razlicita doba zivota ... ali ne znaci da ne mozemo ovdje porazgovarati o oba, posto ih dotice isti problem gomile kucnih poslova i (ne)podrske partnera, koja je nuzna i tu nemam nikakvih prigovora.

No, ja mislim da se u ovom razdoblju (rodjenje djeteta, briga o maloj bebici, odrastanje djeteta ...) cesto postavljaju temelji daljem zivotu. Kao sto i ti kazes, treba se polako vracati lezernijem rasporedu ... no, to ne rade svi. 
Pratim ovu temu od pocetka i isprve se nisam mislio javljati, no na javljanje me je ponukao primjer jednog kolege iz firme - oni su prosli pocetnu fazu zivota s djetetom (sin sad ima 6,5 godina), no jos uvijek su u strci i frci kao da se mali rodio prije par mjeseci (Ok, imaju za tu frku i neke objektivne razloge, ali to sigurno ne opravdava sve) i, koliko cujem medju ljudima, nisu jedini.
Strka i frka oko djeteta i svega ostaloga nakon rodjenja je potpuno jasna, ali mislim da mnogi ljudi (prvenstveno zene) zaglibe u tom stanju i tesko im je poslije isplivati iz njega. Briga za dijete i stan (potencirana time sto zena ostaje na porodiljskom, dakle kod kuce cijeli dan) postaje glavna briga i ponekad to prelazi u naviku koja ostaje i nadalje godinama ...

----------


## aleta

> Strka i frka oko djeteta i svega ostaloga nakon rodjenja je potpuno jasna, ali mislim da mnogi ljudi (prvenstveno zene) zaglibe u tom stanju i tesko im je poslije isplivati iz njega. Briga za dijete i stan (potencirana time sto zena ostaje na porodiljskom, dakle kod kuce cijeli dan) postaje glavna briga i ponekad to prelazi u naviku koja ostaje i nadalje godinama ...


to je potpuno točno. ja zaglibila, pa, realno - do iznad koljena... :/  ali mislim da polako napredujem...  :Saint:

----------


## Davor

tatek   :Klap:  
Ja sam nešto ekstremniji u iznošenju stavova, ali potpisujem sve što je tatek napisao.
Zbog specifične situacije kod mene doma, iskusio sam sve čari života po doma s malom bebom (porodiljni), ali povrh toga još i materijalnu neimaštinu. Živjelo se (druga polovica porodiljnog) od 1600kn naknade i MŽ minimalne mirovine pa je bilo jako tanko. Tek prije godinu dana smo izašli iz dugova. Iz te perspektive mi kuknjava tipa perem/peglam/mučim se/brinem zvuči kao generalna proba folklorne trupe KUD Donja Zabit.
U vrijeme te opće neimaštine MŽ je diplomirala, a ja napisao magistarsku radnju, koju sam par mjeseci potom i obranio (MŽ je imala prioritet). Cijelo vrijeme smo bili složna AP obitelj i uživali smo svaki atom zajedništva.
Može se.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strka i frka oko djeteta i svega ostaloga nakon rodjenja je potpuno jasna, ali mislim da mnogi ljudi (prvenstveno zene) zaglibe u tom stanju i tesko im je poslije isplivati iz njega. Briga za dijete i stan (potencirana time sto zena ostaje na porodiljskom, dakle kod kuce cijeli dan) postaje glavna briga i ponekad to prelazi u naviku koja ostaje i nadalje godinama ...
> 
> 
> to je potpuno točno. ja zaglibila, pa, realno - do iznad koljena... :/  ali mislim da polako napredujem...


Bravo!

Ma, razumijem ja da to nije lako, inercija je u covjekovoj prirodi i treba zaista velik napor da se neke stvari promijene ... ne pisem ja sve ovo iz pozicije kritizera, vec kao podrsku svakom naporu da se stvari malo pogledaju iz drugoga kuta i nesto ucini na popravlajnju kvalitete zivota.
(mislim da nam tu i sorcieni komentari mogu puno pomoci, iako je njena kcer sad vec velika, no zivot bez partnera je zaista poucan sto se tice ovih rasprava koliko su neke stvari u zivotu vazne i nuzne ili u stvari nisu)

----------


## Ailish

[quote="tatek"]


> Strka i frka oko djeteta i svega ostaloga nakon rodjenja je potpuno jasna


ne znam jesam li ja jedina nenormalna kojoj je teže sada (djeca 15 mj+6g) nego kad je beba bila mjesec-dva stara

razlika: tada sam bila doma a sad radim, beba je uredno spavala 2-3 puta u danu a u budnom stanju se nije penjala po namještaju... starija još nije ušla u ljubomornu fazu...

čak štaviše, oprala sam prozore 2 tjedna nakon izlaska iz rodilišta - a koliko sam tek serija odgledala   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> ja razmišljam šire i bolje od njega, vidim ono što on ne vidi, moje mišljenje je važnije, ergo, ja sam u toj vezi važnija". Stvarno ne znam koji bi muškarac mogao i trebao pristati na takvu vječnu drugorazrednu poziciju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a i sto bi s takvim muskim?


evo nek ti stoji za ukras!! oš da ti ga posudim??
mislim, stvarno koji komentari :shock: 
stvarsno ste od vele pomoći! zasigurno tako savjetujete i svoje kćeri, sestre, mame, prijateljice...pa i tu nas "jadne" cure na forumu, koje ne znamo što ćemo od svoje pameti, umora i nakupljenog bijesa!!

----------


## sofke

ja vas zbilja ne kužim zašto dajete toliku važnost tim kućanskim poslovima?

i blago onima koji mogu usisati jednom tjedno..mi lude kupili crveni tepih pa ga usisavamo jednom dnevno..i to navečer, jedan čita Sofi slikovnice prije spavanja, a drugi se razmaše s usisavačem i usisa cijeli stan u deset minuta..nije vrijedno ni spomena, taj rad, a ovdje konstantno lamentiranje oko tog nesretnog usisavanja

pranje kupaone? kad se raspigam operem sve u dvadeset minuta, i to radim jednom tjedno, vikendom (wc nasanitarim i preko tjedna pokoji put), isto nevrijedno spomena..MM za to vrijeme skuha teleće juhe s povrćem, špinata, bolonjeza i sl. koji razdijelimo u manje porcije i zaledimo tako da preko tjedna imamo fast food i ako nam je frka ne moramo nakuhavati i još prati gomile suđe..

zato zbilja ne kužim čemu tolika fascinacija kućanskim poslovima? Sve se to usput napravi i održava, pa ne živi nitko od nas u dvorcu

mislim da se prvi post odnosio na ženu koja ima malu bebu pa je šokirana koliko malo vremena ostaje za njene potrebe i gdje je ona u toj novonastaloj situaciji i kako da se tome prilagodi, a svi opet udri o podjeli na muške i ženske kućanske poslove

----------


## a zakaj

*Davore*, ti i tz ste bili skupa doma za vrijeme porodiljnog?
Ovo ne pitam da bih omalovazila vase teskoce, da me se ne bi krivo razumjelo, nego me samo zanima.

Ja sam se za vrijeme prvog porodiljnog osjecala puno puno gore nego drugi put, bas kao misho iz pocetnog posta:



> Fali mi onaj doživljaj slobode. Danas sam pokušala ga objasniti MM, ali on to ne razumije. Najgore mi je to opisivati, jer imam osjećaj da se trebam opravdavati kako meni moja malena nije dosadila, već je taj doživljaj nešto što nije vezano za nju.
> Danas sam gledala slike mm s Velebita i rasplakala se. Pita me zašto plačem. On misli da sam ja ljubomorna ili da mi je krivo što je on bio na Velebitu i još mi kaže da neće više ići ako budem plakala. U meni osjećaj krivnje.Nije me razumio. Sad Ja sam plakala jer mi je zamirisala šuma, more, bicikl, cesta kojom je išao.... I ja bih je rado mirisala...i hodala po njoj i kupala se u moru i vozila...samo malo.


nije tu stvar u peglanju/pranju/usisavanju.
naravno stvari se mogu uvijek rijesiti iskrenim razgovorom, samo sto ja npr. nisam bila u stanju razgovarati. Da jesam, muz bi sigurno shvatio, pomogao i olaksao.
Ovako mi se dogodilo da smo nekoliko godina kasnije na tv-u slucajno naletjeli na prilog o ppd-u (kasnije sam saznala da je to bila mommy p.) i on je bio sav u cudu kad sam izjavila da je i meni bilo tako. I pitao me zasto mu nikad to nisam rekla.
Well, da sam znala reci i pomoci si, ne bih bila u depresiji.
A da je on bio stalno sa mnom, vjerojatno bi i lakse uocio sto se zbiva.

E, a da ovo ne ispadne kuknjava, reci cu da smo drugi put sve puno pametnije odigrali.

----------


## zmaj

a za većinu ostalih komentara i primjera same   :Klap:  
tatek, sorc, aleta, ailish, a zakaj...da sad ne tražim još!, hvala vam  :Kiss:  
razmišljam, kontam i pravo zborite. uvijek sam falšala u primjeni teorije u praksu, al što mi drugo preostaje neg trudit se  :Saint:  
davore, shvaćam da nasuprot tvog životnog iskustva, ovo zvuči kao bajka. i da bi ti sad "drvlje i kamenje"  :Grin:  . tako slično i ja reagiram kad čujem (a načuala sam se) kako je neka prstala dojit jer je eto dobila mastitis. ja sam u prvih 5mj jednom mjesečno imala upale, jednu uz upalu pluća, i još početnih mjesec dana kroničnog kašlja... pa mi se sve te "odustajalice" čine "9!"#žxš*"

----------


## AdioMare

Davor, super za tvoju obitelj!
I mi smo iskusili čari neimaštine (dugo godina je MM sam radio, pa bio mobiliziran i primao mizernu vojničku plaću, pa sam se ja zaposlila ali me također zahvatila minimalna porodna naknada kao i vas ... da ne nabrajam dalje) iz koje su proizašle kojekakve životne nedaće (suživot sa svekrima npr.), ali nismo bili tako smijerni i nepokolebljivi kao vi, rekla bih, valjda smo bili više krvavi pod kožom, pa smo se, između ostalog, opterećivali i probama folklornih trupa KUD-a Donja Zabit jer u tom trenu drugačije nismo mogli.
Kao što reče aleta, to je proces kojem kod nekih ljudi treba dati vremena. Ne možeš sve odmah posložiti na pravo mjesto, ali ne znači pri tome da si luzer, zar ne?

----------


## zmaj

> Ja sam se za vrijeme prvog porodiljnog osjecala puno puno gore nego drugi put, bas kao misho iz pocetnog posta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Fali mi onaj doživljaj slobode. Danas sam pokušala ga objasniti MM, ali on to ne razumije. Najgore mi je to opisivati, jer imam osjećaj da se trebam opravdavati kako meni moja malena nije dosadila, već je taj doživljaj nešto što nije vezano za nju.
> Danas sam gledala slike mm s Velebita i rasplakala se. Pita me zašto plačem. On misli da sam ja ljubomorna ili da mi je krivo što je on bio na Velebitu i još mi kaže da neće više ići ako budem plakala. U meni osjećaj krivnje.Nije me razumio. Sad Ja sam plakala jer mi je zamirisala šuma, more, bicikl, cesta kojom je išao.... I ja bih je rado mirisala...i hodala po njoj i kupala se u moru i vozila...samo malo.
> 			
> ...


potpisujem! upravo tako! i nadam se da mi, ako bude još djece, neće bit ko prvi puta!
nije stvar, ono sržno u kućanskim poslovima. više o toj famoznoj slobodi i razumijevanju i podršci partnera tj međusobnom odnosu

----------


## Ailish

> ja vas zbilja ne kužim zašto dajete toliku važnost tim kućanskim poslovima?

----------


## Ailish

sorry, ode kvot prije nego sam napisala post

ne znam tko je to fasciniran kućanskim poslovima?

----------


## a zakaj

jabih se jos samo malo vratila na kucanske poslove, iako ne mislim da su bit problema.
Vazno je znati efikasno i brzo skuhati i pospremiti.
Netko te vjestine donese sa sobom u brak/vezu, netko ne. Netko je za njih talentiran, netko nije.
I muz i ja smo odrasli uz majke koje su za nas sve radile, u nicem nismo imali iskustva, a talentirani isto nismo bili (ja usporena, on smusen).
Dakle, definitivno je i tu bilo puno problema u nasem zajednickom startu (a beba je dosla vrlo brzo nakon starta!)

----------


## sofke

i još da se nadovežem..

ja sam se na porodiljnom katkad osjećala kao da sam u zatvoru..zbilja..ne znaš koliko će sve to trajati, imaš osjećaj da ćeš zauvijek biti u kući, vezan uz malu bebu, bez neke svoje osobne slobode, da imaš svoj mir, svoje vrijeme, svoju slobodu...kao prije

očito je, iz ove perspektive da me oprala PPD, kućanski poslovi su mi bili zadnje o čemu sam razmišljala

dva tjedna prije poroda sam bila na koncertu  Pixiesa u Ljubljani, tjedan dana prije poroda šetala po NP Krka, a tri mjeseca poslije poroda provodila cijele dane u kući sa zahtjevnom bebom koja doji na zahtjev, malo spava i teško se uspavljuje i ima konstantne grčeve

nisam išla na posao jer sam bila na porodiljnom..nisam više mogla ići nikamo kamo sam željela, nego što sam eventualno malo mogla ubaciti u bebin raspored, povremeno neka leteća kava ili malo šetnje..ma bila sam očajna

iz današnje perspektive kužim da djeca rastu i manje su zahtjevna, da ti život ne staje s djecom (kako mi se onda činilo), da dolazi puno novih i lijepih stvari i iskustava s djecom

da imam još jedno dijete bila bih puno opuštenija, ali ovo prvi put, bilo je kao da sam se odjednom zabila u zid..

naravno da je poželjno da suprug, dečko, partner ili što već pomaže oko usisavanja jer se ima malo vremena kad se moraš brinuti o bebi, i koma je da je netko komotan, ali mislim da to ne bi trebala biti suština ove rasprave

----------


## a zakaj

i sofke bih potpisala (osim sto sam na pixiesima bila u drugoj trudnoci, a ne prvoj  :Smile:  )

----------


## Davor

> *Davore*, ti i tz ste bili skupa doma za vrijeme porodiljnog?


Da, moja supruga je osoba s posebnim potrebama. Ne treba naglašavati da se i za taj porodiljni trebalo izboriti. Uostalom, što ti se čini zašto sam tako "jak" u pokućnim temama?

----------


## a zakaj

Davore, nisam znala, zato sam pitala. trudim se ne prosudjivati tudje situacije dok ne znam dovoljno o njima.
a sto se tice tvoje 'snage' u pokucnim temama, ja sam stekla dojam da se trudis biti jak u mnogim temama, ne samo pokucnim.
I da je tvoj aktivni angazman u svim aspektima obiteljskog (i sire) zivota tvoj vrlo dobro promisljeni izbor, a ne samo imperativ situacije  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Ih, što volim kad mi ovako podilaze 8)

----------


## Sunrise

Evo, da se i ja uključim....
Pratim ovu temu od početka, kao i sličnu temu na jednoroditeljskom.
I mene muče ovi muško-ženski odnosi, pa ako ima netko pametan savjet...

Kod nas nema nikakvih problema što se tiče kućanskih poslova i ovdje zaista moram priznati da je kod nas situacija netipična, MM je jako vrijedan i sve kućanske poslove radimo zajedno i to po meni, baš onako kako treba, niko nikom ne traba ništa govorit, nego svako tu i tamo nešto napravi i stan izgleda pristojno. Oboje nismo baš veliki čistunci i nemamo visoke kriterije čistoće tako da mislim da kod nas kućanski poslovi zauzimaju svoje pravo mjesto - nisu važni i ne dozvoljavamo da nam postanu problem. Također podjednako dijelimo brigu oko djeteta. 
Dobro, nije baš sad tako skroz idealno kako sam opisala, imamo manjih svađica, ali samo sam htjela da vam ukratko opišem...

E sad, pa u čemu je problem?
Prepoznajem se u početnim postovima Zmaja i imam razumjevanja za nju, iako se slažem da možda gleda stvari previse iz svog kuta... 

Dakle, MM i ja se također vrlo cesto (ponekad i stalno) prepucavam, natežemo, zašto si ti ovakav, a trebao bi biti onakav, zašto nećeš ovo kad te molim... Samo što se to moje kvocanje odnosi na potpuno druge stvari od ovih o kojima vi pišete. Ne znam kako bih to dobro opisala, jer je tako nekako komplicirano i zapravo na tragu ovoga o čemu piše sorci, ove tehnike NLP (prvi put čujem za to, ima neka literatura o tome?).

Vi stalno savjetujte - razgovarajte, razgovarajte (tu jako cijenim postove tateka), ali što ako to jednostavno ne pali? Ja kao da pričam kineski, a MM španjolski. Jednostavno smo toliko različiti da je to jako teško pomiriti. I da li sam to znala kad sam počela živjeti s njim?
Pa, naravno da jesam, ali to stajalište da smo to znale, pa sada neka nam je po meni je bezveze. Kao prvo, bila je potpuno drugačija situacija, a mislim da nitko ne može sa sigurnošću znati kako će se on sam ponašati u nekoj budućoj situaciji koju nikada nije probao (zar nismo svi puno idiličnije zamišljali brak i život s malom djecom?), a kamoli kako će se ponašati neka druga osoba koju poznamo par godina. Dodajmo tome još da se ljudi neprestano mijenjaju. Moram još napomenuti da je MM malo egzotična osoba (u mnogim stvarima ima neobične stavove) što me je naravno jako privuklo na početku, ali u svakodnevnom životu zna biti naporno. 

E sad, koliko je on neobičan, s druge strane je vrlo jednostavan. I obožava jednostavne stvari u životu. A ja sam naravno, potpuno drugačija. On voli stvari riješavati bez puno razgovora, spontano, ne voli duga objašnjavanja i rasprave. Voli kad zajednički aktivno provodimo dan, misli da se možemo razumjeti bez riječi i na kraju dana se stisnemo u krevetu i brzo zaspimo kako bi ujutro mogli što ranije ustati i opet juriti okolo i obavljati 1000 stvari. 

Ja svoj život zamišljam drugačije - ne mogu živjeti bez intelektualne i emocionalne povezanosti s bliskom osobom koju mogu ostvariti samo kroz razgovor. Obožavam raspravljati, pričati i gugutati jedno drugom, dugo se izležavati u krevetu, male nježnosti i što više kreativnosti u svakodnevnom životu. On je aktivan fizički, ja u glavi. I tako meni užasno nedostaju razgovori, nježnosti ono malo pažnje koja žena dobije samo na početku veze itd itd. I da, sto pedest puta sam mu sve to rekla, pokušala objasniti na sto načina - molbom, suzama, svađom, lijepim riječima, tmurenjem, ignoriranjem... Bude malo bolje kad sam jako dobre volje, pa ja to sve pokrećem (organiziram izlaske, večere, vrijeme za nas dvoje i slično...) Ali, kao što je netko već rekao, malo sam umorna i hoću da se netko drugi trudi oko mene... On, naravno, mrzi večere vani, želi da uvijek kuhamo doma itd.

Vjerujte mi, meni se čini kao da on mene jednostavno NE RAZUMIJE, kao što se ne razumije strani jezik. I tako ja objašnjavam sve detaljnije i više, a zapravo pričam sama sa sobom, a on samo sluša i sluša i tako jedno pol sata, sat, onda on još na pol mog monologa zaspi, a ja POLUDIM. Ja njemu kako želim otići i kako sam nesretna, a on na to zaspi. I znam da je jako umoran, jer je skroz jutarnji tip, a ja se zalaufam taman oko ponoći, ali opet... 

Ne znam što da radim, nekad mi se čini da nisma normalna, možda bih trebala biti sretna što je tako vrijedan čovjek, pun vrlina i divan otac, ali ja tražim nešto više... Vrag mi neda mira. Pa zar je kuhanje, pospremanje i briga oko djeteta ono zbog čega partneri trebaju ostati zajedno? Ili ima nešto više?

----------


## a zakaj

> Ih, što volim kad mi ovako podilaze 8)


ih, ali to me jos uvijek ne prijeci da se u mnogocemu s tobom ne slozim  8)

----------


## tatek

Nakon ovih topika o ppd-u moram dati jednu off-topik primjedbu iz muskog kuta (uz rizik da me sad svi napadnete ...   :Grin:  ): obicno se svi u zenskim krugovima pocnu smijati kad krenu muske zalopojke o vojnom roku (fala bogu, sad ce ga valjda ukinuti), no to vam je vrlo slicno kao ppd, osim sto traje samo godinu dana, ali zato nije nesto sto sami izabiremo (kao npr. odluka da se rodi dijete).

U klasicnom vojnom roku (dakle, bez nekakve veze koja vodi u udobnu kancelariju) covjek isto ne odlucuje ni o cemu (niti kad ce ustat niti kad ce jest niti kad smije u grad, mogu ga buditi u pola noci i slati na 30 km marsa ili pak slati da stoji na strazi svakih 6 sati po 2 sata i tako citavih 6 mjeseci ili ga pak tjerati da satima skuplja rukom listic po listic po kasarnskom setalistu) i ta bespomocnost, osjecaj da nemamo kontrolu ni nad kojim elementom svog zivota, je ubitacna.

Ne zelim ovime umanjiti teskoce ppd-a, vec samo poduprijeti tvrdnju da je to zaista tesko razdoblje, kad nakon razdoblja slobode odjednom dolazi mala bebica koja ima zahtjeve kojima se majka mora podrediti ... ne poznajem osjecaj ppd-a na svojoj kozi, no obzirom da sam imao cast odsluziti jedan sugavi vojni rok u JNA, imam otprilike ideju kako i ppd izgleda.

(nije slucajan velik broj samoubojstava tokom vojnog roka, kao ni depresivnih problema u ppd-u ... tako je kad "visa sila" naglo zatvori sva vrata) 

*sunrise*, zao mi je sto je kod vas tako velika razlika u poimanju (zajednickog) zivota ... na zalost, mislim da tu nema bezbolnog rjesenja. Ili nastaviti tako dalje i prihvatiti takav zivot koji umnogome ne donosi to sto trebas ili pak krenuti u novi zivot. Trecega nema i nema lakog izlaza.

Koliko vidim, prvi korak si vec napravila - prihvatila si situaciju takvu kakva jest. A odluka ... razmisli, preispitaj, donesi ju. Najgore je biti godinama bez odluke, ni tu ni tamo.
Vjerujem da ces uspjeti izabrati pravi put!   :Love:

----------


## tanja_b

> i još da se nadovežem..
> 
> ja sam se na porodiljnom katkad osjećala kao da sam u zatvoru..zbilja..ne znaš koliko će sve to trajati, imaš osjećaj da ćeš zauvijek biti u kući, vezan uz malu bebu, bez neke svoje osobne slobode, da imaš svoj mir, svoje vrijeme, svoju slobodu...kao prije
> 
> očito je, iz ove perspektive da me oprala PPD, kućanski poslovi su mi bili zadnje o čemu sam razmišljala
> 
> dva tjedna prije poroda sam bila na koncertu  Pixiesa u Ljubljani, tjedan dana prije poroda šetala po NP Krka, a tri mjeseca poslije poroda provodila cijele dane u kući sa zahtjevnom bebom koja doji na zahtjev, malo spava i teško se uspavljuje i ima konstantne grčeve
> 
> nisam išla na posao jer sam bila na porodiljnom..nisam više mogla ići nikamo kamo sam željela, nego što sam eventualno malo mogla ubaciti u bebin raspored, povremeno neka leteća kava ili malo šetnje..ma bila sam očajna
> ...


Jooj, kako ovo dobro razumijem!
S time da sam se ja zabila u zid dva mjeseca prije poroda, kad sam odjednom primorana na strogo mirovanje. 
MM je bio uz mene mnogo dulje nego što si mnogi mogu priuštiti (ostao je doma punih 5 tjedana - koristio je cijeli godišnji, i to su mu omogućili u firmi), ali zato je mene PPD oprala nakon 3-4 mjeseca, a ne odmah po porodu, i bilo je tim teže. Dodaj tome doba godine (studeni/prosinac = kratki dani, rano pada mrak, hladnoća, ne može se puno van) i bebu od 3 mjeseca koja na moj užas sve manje spava, plače i s kojom treba stalno vježbati i vježbati, stvarno sam bila na rubu pucanja.
Onda sam se prisilila - izlaziti svaki dan van, makar na pola sata, u šetnju. I ono što je u našem slučaju pomoglo, bilo je uvođenje nekih rasporeda tijekom dana, ne mislim tu na dojenje jer ono nikad nije bilo po rasporedu, ali trudila sam se ići u šetnju u isto vrijeme, dovesti dnevno spavanje u isto vrijeme (uspjelo nam je nakon nekoliko mjeseci i funkcionira i dan-danas), što više se igrati s djetetom i pomaknuti kućanske poslove na minimum. Nije išlo glatko, ali postupno se sve dovodilo u red. I puno je pomoglo što sam dobila svoje vrijeme za izlazak - petak popodne, jednom tjedno, na sat-dva - to mi je jako puno značilo.
U svemu tome MM mi je bio od velike pomoći (ne mislim na kućanske poslove, nego na sve ostalo), ali ipak nije mogao stalno biti tu (posao, posao i posao). Ne zamjeram mu zbog toga jer vidim da i on daje sve od sebe. 
Sad, kad je dijete starije, o mnogočemu drukčije razmišljam. Ali nakon prvog poroda izgleda da nisam bila spremna na mnogo toga o čemu se inače, kao, "ne govori"! Iskustvo čini svoje...

----------


## tanja_b

> bespomocnost, osjecaj da nemamo kontrolu ni nad kojim elementom svog zivota, je ubitacna.


Ovo je, prema nekim autorima, glavni mehanizam nastanka depresije.

----------


## filipova mama

> sorry, ode kvot prije nego sam napisala post
> 
> ne znam tko je to fasciniran kućanskim poslovima?


Što se tiče kućanskih poslova dok sam bila doma s Filipom kućanski poslovi su mi služili kao razonoda da odmorim živce. Naporno je počelo biti kad sam počela raditi.

----------


## zmaj

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bespomocnost, osjecaj da nemamo kontrolu ni nad kojim elementom svog zivota, je ubitacna.
> 
> 
> Ovo je, prema nekim autorima, glavni mehanizam nastanka depresije.


zvuči poznato....




> [Što se tiče kućanskih poslova dok sam bila doma s Filipom kućanski poslovi su mi služili kao razonoda da odmorim živce. Naporno je počelo biti kad sam počela raditi. .


tak je i meni...a tek kad napadnem kupaonicu...  :Laughing:   nema te tablete, muzike...  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

> ih, ali to me jos uvijek ne prijeci da se u mnogocemu s tobom ne slozim  8)


Tjah, ni s TM-om se u mnogočemu ne slažeš, a njega si sama odabrala...

----------


## maria71

ja sam danas lagano zažmirila na krš u stanu

otišla na frizuru, Marko se ošišao tkđ,iskipala ga kod bake, otišla u školu, pokupila zaostalu dnevnicu, u benettonu isprobala topić u kojem sam izgledala   :Laughing:  ,cice su mi ispale na izvolte, svi smo se smijali, kupila Marku hlače i majicu, popila kavu, otišla po nalaze i na pregled, pokupila Marka i gotov ručak i sad veselo tipkam.....


a prašina i nered čekaju neki bolji dan...kao što bi rekla moja pokojna baka. Smeta ti nered,evo tamo su ti krpe,kante i usisavač!

----------


## mamasch

*tanja_b*, kao da sam ja napisala tvoj post, samo što je mene ppd oprala nakon 8-9 mjeseci (taman isto u zimu - došlo mi je da zviznem sa svakim djetetom u zid i da se bacim kroz prozor jedno 10000 puta, jedino mi nije jasno zašto nisam nikome rekla nego sam sve gutala u sebi, hvala Bogu sve je dobro završilo, preživjela sam tu "vještičju fazu").
Meni je neka mudra viša sila utuvila u glavu još prije poroda da moram u početku, prvih mjeseci inzistirati na redu i rasporedu od svih, i djece i odraslih, i zahvaljujući mom "željeznom stisku" sad imam puno više živčeka nego što bi imala bez te discipline.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Stvarno ne znam koji bi muškarac mogao i trebao pristati na takvu vječnu drugorazrednu poziciju.


Zmaj, ovo sam ja napisala, a ne da je tvoj muž drugorazredan. (Ne bih si uzela takvo pravo ni da ga poznam, a kamoli ovako kad ga uopće ne poznam.) Ne mislim ja da je TM drugorazredan nego da ga ti guraš u drugorazrednu poziciju. Nemoj se ljutiti na mene zbog toga - meni nije cilj da te "perem" nego da ti ukažem da je možda problem u tebi, odnosno u komunikaciji između vas dvoje oko koje se morate oboje potruditi, a ne samo TM.

A što se tiče važnosti kućanskih poslova, ja ih ne bih spominjala da se svi primjeri koje navodite upravo na njih. Ne znam kakvi su bili odnosi u kući i odnosi prema kući prije djeteta - kod mene se to nije promijenilo s dolaskom djeteta. Posla je bilo više, ali on se dogovorno dijelio i rješavao. I meni je bilo teško s malim sinom, moje poteškoće su bile posebne vrste, ali to smo prošli bez pretjeranih stresova. Mislim da svemu treba pristupiti puno ležernije, s puno manje zahtjeva, optužbi i pritisaka, a s puno više dogovora. Ja bih po onoj Držićevoj - bolja je dogovorna šteta nego korist bez dogovora. A to znači, poslušaj i priznaj tuđe mišljenje i ne misli da je tvoje uvijek ispravno, a pogotovo ne važnije.

----------


## tulip

Ja sam se i uz svesrdnu pomoc muža i roditelja u jednoj fazi osjećala fakat zarobljeno i kao da mene u svemu tome vise nema. 
Znači, nisam se opterećivala previše ni kuhanjem, ni peglanjem, ni pospremanjem, mogla sam otići na kavu i ostaviti dijete dva sata baki...znači, sve sam mogla lijepo izorganizirati, ali uglavnom nisam mogla sama sebi dati koji sat slobodno (neki se uspiju izorganizirati i za putovanje, a kamoli za kavu).
Izašla bi van i bila bi totalno luda od brige i dekoncentrirana skroz, tako da ni tu glupu kavu nisam mogla s guštom popiti, gledala bi izloge i sve mi je bilo bezveze. Pa bi me netko pozvao npr. na rođendan, mm ili baka bi se ponudili da uspavaju bebu, ali ne...meni se nije išlo na glupi rođendan jer mi je beba važnija i ljepše mi je biti doma.

I ako tako radiš iz dana u dan, sam sebi stvoriš klopku, imaš osjećaj da ti kao ti više ne postojiš, vidiš se samo kroz bebu. 

Isto mi se desilo kasnije kad sam krenula na posao (mada sam tada konačno u miru pojela ručak-skoro sam bila zaboravila civilizirano držati nož i viljušku). Bilo mi je teško otići npr. na frizuru. Prvo bi se morala organizirati da netko uleti čuvati dijete, ali opet nisam guštala,  jer sam imala grižnju savjesti što nakon 8 sati posla ne jurim doma djetetu nego se još smucam po gradu. 

Hoću reći da je dobar dio toga u glavi. Ako si dozvoliš da odeš s tim predaleko onda sam sebe totalno izmučiš. Treba naći načina da se tu i tamo makneš, ako ne može pomoći muž, možda može baka, teta, prijateljica??

----------


## tatek

Griznja savjesti je grda stvar - nekad si ju sami utuvimo u glavu (i meni je dugo vremena bilo bed izaci van i ostaviti MZ samu doma sa klincima, a u isto vrijeme mi je bilo OK kad sam ja ostajao sam s njima    :Rolling Eyes:  ), a nekad nam ju drugi utuvljuju na mala vrata (najcesce poslodavci, ponekad rodbina itd). I onda se uhvatimo tog osjecaja da nismo nesto zasluzili i kad to cak i dobijemo, ne mozemo uzivati u tome ... recimo, trenutku odmora od djece.

Na jednom od AT tecaja mi se osobito svidjao jedan detalj: trebali smo svi potpisati ugovor sami sa sobom da zabranjujemo osjecaj griznje savjesti. Odgovorne smo osobe, donosimo odluke i kad donesemo neku odluku tad stojimo iza nje, a ne muci nas griznja savjesti sto smo napravili ovo ili ono.

----------


## sorciere

> E sad, pa u čemu je problem?
> 
> Ne znam kako bih to dobro opisala, jer je tako nekako komplicirano i zapravo na tragu ovoga o čemu piše sorci, ove tehnike NLP (prvi put čujem za to, ima neka literatura o tome?).
> 
> On voli stvari riješavati *bez puno razgovora*, spontano, ne voli duga objašnjavanja i rasprave. 
> 
> Ja svoj život zamišljam drugačije - ne mogu živjeti bez intelektualne i emocionalne povezanosti s bliskom osobom koju mogu ostvariti *samo kroz razgovor*. 
> 
> Vjerujte mi, meni se čini kao da on mene jednostavno NE RAZUMIJE, kao što se ne razumije strani jezik. I tako ja objašnjavam sve detaljnije i više, a zapravo pričam sama sa sobom, a on samo sluša i sluša i tako jedno pol sata, sat, onda on još na pol mog monologa zaspi, a ja POLUDIM.



"problem" je vrlo jednostavan. i rješiv...
stavit ću ti linkove od doma za nlp.. i dodatno napisati neke stvari... (sad nemam vremena)

i imaš pravo... on te doista ne razumije... ali ni ti njega ne razumiješ.  ne zato što ne želite, ili zato što je netko od vas dvoje loš - već zato što spadate u različite "tipove" osoba, i stvarno koristite različite načine komunikacije...

----------


## tatek

> Sunrise prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad, pa u čemu je problem?
> 
> Ne znam kako bih to dobro opisala, jer je tako nekako komplicirano i zapravo na tragu ovoga o čemu piše sorci, ove tehnike NLP (prvi put čujem za to, ima neka literatura o tome?).
> 
> On voli stvari riješavati *bez puno razgovora*, spontano, ne voli duga objašnjavanja i rasprave. 
> 
> ...


Mozes li i meni poslati te linkove?
Imao sam dosad jedno iskustvo sa NLP-om i svidjelo mi se pa bih se rado malo jos poducio ...   :Wink:

----------


## mamasch

Sad tek vidim da je kod mene slična situacija kao kod Sunrise. MM je sposoban (i to je puuuuno puta dokazao) da može razglabati cijelu noć o nekom problemu ili situaciji, ili jednostavno brbljati (ali stvarno je cijela noć previše za brbljanje :shock: ), dok ja volim filozofirati ali u nekim vremenskim granicama normale, a kad se radi o problemima ili prigovorima, onda brate mili reci mi što imaš u par rečenica, nemoj me pilat satima, tako će mi se brže razvodnit priča i napravit propuh u ušima!! To mi se u ovim godinama čini kao da mi stari zakašnjelo drži bukvicu o kašnjenju iz diska...   :Laughing:  
Jednako tako kad ja prigovaram činim to prilično konkretno, ne okolišam i ne izvlačim događaje iz prošlosti.

MM je Blizanac, a ja sam Jarac, plus što smo iz različitih država i mentaliteta. Nije moglo različitije.   :Teletubbies:

----------


## sorciere

neki linkovi   :Grin:  

http://www.inspiritive.com.au/glossary.htm

http://www.nlpuniversitypress.com/

http://www.nlpu.com/

http://www.circle-of-excellence.com/

http://www.whitedovebooks.co.uk/articles/fr/nlp.htm    (samo je početna na francuskom, linkovi su na engleskom)

http://www.mindworks.uk.com/website/eyecues.htm

http://nlp-practitioners.com/interactive/eye-access.htm

----------


## tulip

Evo još posebno za *Sunrise*, mislim da kužim što hoćeš reći - da govorite različitim jezicima. I vjerujem da se u stvari volite, samo imate različite potrebe i različite načine izražavanja ljubavi i naklonosti. 

Ima o tome cijela teorija, da objasnim u kratko:
Ono što je tebi važno njemu nije, i zato ne razumije da tebi više znači razgovor nego možda konkretna pomoć oko pranja suđa.
Njemu očito više znače druge stvari i ti si to očito shvatila, on također voli da zajedno provodite vrijeme, ali ne u razgovoru nego u drugim aktivnostima. 
I onda on tebi nudi ono što on voli, vjerojatno s namjerom da ti pokaže ljubav, jer za njega je to pravi način pokazivanja ljubavi. Bilo bi dobro da on shvati što tebi najviše znači (mislim da je vrlo slično i kod mene, moj muž malo priča i redovno izgleda kao da se dosađuje dok ja imam svoje izljeve i monologe).

Nekad ljudi imaju slične potrebe, nekad ne, to po mome ne znači da se ne mogu voljeti, ali im je vjerojatno teže. Treba se potruditi razumjeti što druga osoba doživljava kao iskazivanje ljubavi i pokušati sebe malo prilagoditi i ponuditi mu upravo to (npr. ako žena voli dobiti poklon, a muž se nudi za pranje suđa ili hvali odličan ručak, on vjerojatno misli najbolje, ali ona ne dobiva ono što si u stvari najviše želi).

Naravno da nisam tako pametna da u pet minuta sklepam cijelu ovu teoriju, pa ako te zanima, pogledaj knjigu " 5 jezika ljubavi", autor Gary Chapman (ne kažem da sam uspjela sve primijeniti, ali barem drukčije gledam stvari).

U kratko možeš naći na sljedećoj stranici (evo sad progooglala i odmah sam nešto našla):
http://www.step.hr/problemi/5-jezika-ljubavi.shtml

Uglavnom, svodi se na to da se načini iskazivanja ljubavi (jezici) grupiraju u ovih 5: 
• izražavanje priznanja 
• kvalitetno vrijeme 
• primanje poklona 
• usluge
• tjelesni dodir

----------


## MGrubi

> MM je Blizanac, a ja sam Jarac, :


razumin te, ja sam Jarac a u podznaku Blizanac
i ne mogu pobić od sebe same   :Grin:

----------


## Sunrise

Joj, puno, puno hvala na pomoći...
Tatekova poruka me malo demotivirala, ali ako sorci kaže da je problem rješiv... odmah mi je lakše.
Nisam još stigla pogledat linkove, ali hoću kad uhvatim malo vremena, sad gibam s posla po moje malo sunce...

Možda vam se čini da sam nova na forumu, ali evo, moram priznat da sam otvorila novi nick samo da me ne bi niko prepoznao. Nisam se ni prije puno javljala, ali ovaj nick ću ostaviti skroz anonimnim, tako da mogu baš ono otvorit dušu, kad mi dođe...

Cure i dečki, stvarno mi treba pomoć oko toga, jako sam nesretna zbog tog našeg odnosa. Moji su roditelji rastavljeni i ja nikako ne bih htjela da se to i meni dogodi, iako stvarno ne znam, prestala sam polako vjerovati u pravu ljubav i strašno mi je kad nemaš onog nekog tko te razumije i voli baš onakvu kakva si... Ne znam da li još volim MM, ali, kao što su tu već mnogi zaključili, i ja mislim da na svakom odnosu treba puno raditi, ulagati i tako dalje i spremna sam se mijenjati kad bih znala kako. Joj, ponovo ću se sva zakomplicirat i izgubit nit, tako ja uvijek puno pričam i uživancija mi je kad mi se čini da to netko razumije i onda riječi same lete... A ovaj moj samo šuti i gleda, pa se počne suprostavljat i sve krene naopako, umjesto zbližavanja duša pretvori se u napad i obranu, pravi mali rat. I onda postajem užasna osoba, mrzim samu sebe i tako idem lagano prema depresivnim stanjima, upravo zbog onog što ste rekli - nemogućnosti da upravljam vlastitim životom.

I sad je pitanje, ostati ili odustati. Mislim da se još želim boriti, stalno imam osjećaj da je blesavo da dvoje ljudi koji se vole i koji bi mogli tako lijepo zajedno živjeti, ne bi smjeli prekinuti zbog takvog razloga. Sve čekam da se dogodi taj "klik" u našim glvama (da budem iskrena, u njegovoj), pa da počnemo normalno komunicirati. 

Sve što kažu sorci i tulip isto stoji - ja znam da smo drugačiji i da on na drugi način iskazuje ljubav, ali što mogu kad ja imam UŽASNU potrebu za drugačijim načinom. Još kad tu dodam moju iskompleksiranost i kroničan nedostatak samopouzdanja.... Ajoj!

Uz to, ja sam više onako logični tip, sve nešto objašnjavam, ako je ovako, onda onako, a iz toga zaključujemo ovako... I nikako ne mogu shvatiti to da ako ja MM-u kažem da meni nešto toliko u životu treba, on to uporno odbija napraviti. Više puta mi je rekao da je to zbog toga što ja to toliko OČEKUJEM od njega, a on ne želi biti dresiran, pa da živi po mojim pravilima. Još je rekao da se osjeća kao kad te profesorica uhvati u nekom lošem dijelu - opet nisi napisao zadaću, opet mi nisi već tjedan dana rekao nešto lijepo. I kako ja sad da prestanem očekivati? Pokušam se primiriti, ali on odmah zaboravi na sve to i ništa se ne promijeni.

A ima nešto i u tom horoskopu, moram priznat - on Ovan, ja Blizanac...

Najveća je stvar da mi ne možemo riješiti problem do god je to samo moj problem, on to naravno uopće ne gleda tako i zadovoljan je našim odnosom!

Eto, opet se ja raspisala, hvala svima, vi ste stvarno osvježenje!!! Puno ćete mi pomoći ako imate još koji savjet ili slična iskustva!

----------


## mama courage

> I muz i ja smo odrasli uz majke koje su za nas sve radile, u nicem nismo imali iskustva, a talentirani isto nismo bili (ja usporena, on smusen).
> Dakle, definitivno je i tu bilo puno problema u nasem zajednickom startu (a beba je dosla vrlo brzo nakon starta!)


kod nas se "problem" sastojao u tome sto se trebalo priviknuti na zivot u dvoje, tj. u troje... on na mene, a bome i ja na njega, a oboje na dijete... i dijete na nas...  prije toga je svako zivio u svom stanu... bolje reci drzavi... i mogu reci, kao u kusturicinom filmu: svakoga dana u svakom pogledju sve bolje napredujem(o)... puno toga je doslo razgovorom. o, da... i tome da nisam pristala na ulogu patnice (kao recimo moja mama koja isto tako nesto uradi, al onda kuka da ti prisjedne i pomoc i sve). jer ta uloga je kod mene u isti tren izazivala i srdzbu na njega i na mene - kako ne primjeti da ja samo radim, a on nista! brzo sam se naucila da delegiram kucanske poslove i da glasno zatrazim: molim te danas (kad god) ima da sredis banju (koju si ostavio kao da je pala atomska bomba) / operes podove / sredis kuhinju. i fercera. on se zbog tog "patroniziranja" uopce ne uzbudjuje, uradi ono sto mu je receno (molim te objesi vesh koji se upravo pere u ves masini, ja odoh na forumasku kavicu  :Grin:  ) a i ja sam zadovoljnija.

kuca nam je cista i pospremljena. ja sam takva osoba, a mm se naucio uz mene, da sto manje razbacujemo stvari (cipele odmah idu gdje trebaju, skidam i ostavljam odmah sve gdje treba, a ne bacam samo gdje god), jer onda imamo sto manje pospremati (recimo njenu odjecu po kaucima)... peglam dok gledam serije, cak onda i obrisem prasinu u dnevnoj sobi. wc, banju spremim dok mi se recimo zxuja kupa. kuhinju&sudje ostavim mm   :Grin:  il ako on uspavljuje zxuju onda ju ja sredim. ne volim prljav i neuredan stan. i najgore mi je kad ga zapustim (recimo pred ispit il sl), onda mi se nakon 2. ili 3. dana vise nista ne da raditi, jer ne znam gdje bih zapocela. usisavanje i brisanje parketa je takodjer njegova obveza. sve je lakse kad se stan stalno po malo odrzava...

----------


## filipova mama

Sviđa mi se kako je mama courage napisala da nije pristala na ulogu patnice. Mislim da je to jako bitno u suživotu s nekim. Treba skužiti što ne štima, pokušati popraviti odnos i biti svjestan da se obje strane moraju mijenjati da bi postigli sklad. Lakše je napisati nego napraviti. 

Zašto ovaj forum nije postojao prije 12 god. kad sam ja prolazila bračno-roditeljsko-životne krize? Bila sam uvjerena da su svi muževi i brakovi savršeni, osim mog (i mojih roditelja). Činilo mi se da kod drugih sve štima - beba se rodi, mame cvjetaju od ljepote, sreće i zadovoljstva, a tate-muževi obožavaju biti kod kuće i nunati bebicu, a nakon uspavljivanja muževi mole žene da im se iskreno i detaljno povjere i ispričaju sve detalje svog emocionalno-duševnog stanja.

----------


## tatek

> Sviđa mi se kako je mama courage napisala da nije pristala na ulogu patnice. Mislim da je to jako bitno u suživotu s nekim. Treba skužiti što ne štima, pokušati popraviti odnos i biti svjestan da se obje strane moraju mijenjati da bi postigli sklad. Lakše je napisati nego napraviti. 
> 
> Zašto ovaj forum nije postojao prije 12 god. kad sam ja prolazila bračno-roditeljsko-životne krize? Bila sam uvjerena da su svi muževi i brakovi savršeni, osim mog (i mojih roditelja). Činilo mi se da kod drugih sve štima - beba se rodi, mame cvjetaju od ljepote, sreće i zadovoljstva, a tate-muževi obožavaju biti kod kuće i nunati bebicu, a nakon uspavljivanja muževi mole žene da im se iskreno i detaljno povjere i ispričaju sve detalje svog emocionalno-duševnog stanja.


  :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> Joj, puno, puno hvala na pomoći...
> Tatekova poruka me malo demotivirala, ali ako sorci kaže da je problem rješiv... odmah mi je lakše.


*Sunrise*, nadam se da ce ti to olaksanje (i NLP i bilo sto sto ti moze jos pomoci) donijeti i neke plodove u poboljsanju vase veze.

No, ovaj tvoj posljednji post me tjera da ti napisem jos ponesto i pri tome cu biti vrlo direktan i iskren (a ti ne zamjeri zbog doze brutalnosti, zbog tvoje koristi tako pisem): koliko vidim, u vasoj vezi postoji dosta nezgodna neravnoteza i to ne na nacin da ste oboje nezadovoljni vezom vec da si ti nezadovoljna, a TM zadovoljan (ili to bar tako izgleda). Recimo da ipak uspijes u pomicanju tezista veze u onom smjeru u kojem zelis ... no, to bi onda moglo pak dovesti do nezadovoljstva TM-a i onda opet imate problem. Idealno bi bilo da se nadjete negdje na pola puta, takva priblizavanja dovode do osjecaja zajednistva, osjecaja da obje strane doprinose poboljsanju veze ... no, prema tvojim rijecima sada si samo ti nezadovoljna i trudis se oko promjene za tebe nezadovoljavajuceg stanja, a TM-u je sve OK. Da bi se jedna veza ponovo dovela u uravnotezeno stanje obje strane trebaju biti svjesne problema (to izgleda jeste oboje) i voljne raditi na uravnotezenju ... a sto bas tu i nije slucaj.

Koliko se meni cini, najveci problemi u vezama su kad partneri ne komuniciraju (to kod vas nije slucaj) ili pak ne razumijevaju u cemu je problem (to isto nije vas slucaj), no ovako kao kod vas - znate gdje je problem, ali ocito ne postoji s jedne strane zelja za promjenom - mi se ne cini kao dobitna kombinacija.  :/ 

No, nemoj se sad deprimirati, ne mislim da je vrag bas tako crn, jer bolaj veza se ne postize samo tako da samo partner nesto mijenja kod sebe/na sebi, vec tu i ti mozes puno toga uciniti ... vjerujem da se u dubini tvog srca moze jos svasta naci, mozda i nesto sto situaciju moze drasticno promijeniti ... sama kazes da imas problema sa kronicnim nedostatkom samopouzdanja ...pitam se ne bi li situacija u vasoj vezi bila puno drugacija kad to ne bi bio slucaj?

Sto bilo da bilo, zelim ti puno srece ... mislim da te ceka puno posla na putu do veceg osobnog zadovoljstva (u ovoj vezi ili izvan nje) i to je razlog da sto prije krenes. A kuda i kako? To ti, na zalost, ne mogu savjetovati, ali citanjem svih ovih postova na ovoj temi i drugim slicnima sigurno ces dobiti dosta gradiva za razmisljanje ... za pocetak pokusaj o sebi razmisljati izvan okvira tvoje veze (ne kao da nisi u vezi, vec prestati razmisljati kako bi TVOJ PARTNER mogao doprinjeti tvom vecem zadovoljstvu u zivotu i vezi, vec kako bi TI SAMA mogla doprinijeti tome, sto TI SAMA mozes uciniti da ti zivot bude bolji, ispunjeniji, ljepsi), mozda ti to donese neku novu misao ili ideju.


 :Love:

----------


## tulip

Kako kaže Tatek, važno je preuzeti aktivnu ulogu i razvijati sam sebe, i naći nove interese... ali to ne znači da će to pomoći da se osjećaš voljeno i zadovoljno u vezi (onda čovjek počne bježati npr. u posao u kojem je dobar, kako bi se bar negdje osjećao ispunjen, ili u neke svoje slobodne aktivnosti). To sigurno podiže samopouzdanje i zadovoljstvo ukupnim životom, ali opet ljubavna sfera ostaje nezadovoljavajuća. 

Slažem se da ne treba očekivati od partnera čuda, pogotovo ako je on zadovoljan. Bilo bi super kad bi on shvatio razloge nezadovoljstva, možda da mu svoju potrebu za npr. razgovorom usporedimo s nečim što znamo da je njemu važno...
Ovako ako moraš sam, možeš eventualno pokušavati biti još bolji prema njemu, i još više govoriti njegovim jezikom (tipa -ko tebe kamenom ti njega kruhom-mislim da je to strašno teško)... sve u nadi da će ga to prosvijetliti i da će dobiti poriv da i on udovolji tebi .. (??)

to bi još moglo funkcionirati u slučaju da ni on nije zadovoljan, pa ti sad otkriješ kaj mu fali i to mu daš, i on procvjeta pa odjednom dobije želju da usreći tebe. ja baš pokušavam takav znanstveni eksperiment   :Smile:  , živi bili pa vidjeli. moram još malo bolje proučiti povremene uzlete, tj. razdoblja kad se osjećam jako voljeno, pa da prokužim algoritam koji pali.
Nije to uopće lako, ja nisam na čistu ni sa svojim željama i potrebama, a niti s njegovim (dobro sam se sjetila razmišljat nakon toliko godina).

Sunrise, probaj se sjetiti što ti je bilo dobro na početku veze, što ste sve radili pa polako zapostavili...možda dobiješ neku ideju

----------


## tatek

> Slažem se da ne treba očekivati od partnera čuda, pogotovo ako je on zadovoljan. Bilo bi super kad bi on shvatio razloge nezadovoljstva, možda da mu svoju potrebu za npr. razgovorom usporedimo s nečim što znamo da je njemu važno...
> Ovako ako moraš sam, možeš eventualno pokušavati biti još bolji prema njemu, i još više govoriti njegovim jezikom (tipa -ko tebe kamenom ti njega kruhom-mislim da je to strašno teško)... sve u nadi da će ga to prosvijetliti i da će dobiti poriv da i on udovolji tebi .. (??)


Koliko ja vidim iz Sunrise-onog posta, njen muz je sasvim zadovoljan u toj vezi.  :/ 
A ovo sa "bit cu jos bolja prema njemu kako bi on napokon bio malo bolji prema meni" mi se bas ne cini kao nesto sto obecava ... ako se ne varam, Sunrise je napisala da NJM zna u cemu je problem, no on ne vidi u njenim zeljama sebe (za to ga ne mozemo kriviti, ako je on osoba koja ne funkcionira na taj nacin, tesko je ocekivati da ce on odjednom to promijeniti, pogotovo sto on nema za tu akciju niti neki poseban poriv, kad je njemu vec OK) i to je problem ... meni se to cini kao klasicna razlika u karakterima, zeljama i potrebama. Vjerojatno to nije nista sto se ne bi dalo donekle izgladiti, ali da vodi prema dugorocnoj sreci ... ne bih rekao.
(da se ne zavaravamo, mislim da ne postoji savrsen brak i savrseni partneri koji se uklapaju kao dva puzzlica jedan u drugi, no ovakve razlike kakve opisuje sunrise zaista nisu male ... )

----------


## Angie75

> MM je Blizanac, a ja sam Jarac, plus što smo iz različitih država i mentaliteta. Nije moglo različitije.


Nisam se mislila javljati na ovom topicu jer sam u biti zadovoljna našom organizacijom i suživotom i partnerstvom, ali sad sam otkrila da na forumu imam alter-ega pa ne mogu odoliti  8) 
Mamasch, kod nas sve identično!

----------


## mamasch

Angie, koliko dugo odolijevate vjetrovima rata? Mi smo skupa punih 11 godina i odlučili smo tu brojku još par puta ponoviti   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## mamasch

Može rezime dosadašnjih postova na ovu temu? Radite na sebi ali "nagovorite" i partnera da se povede za vašim primjerom (da radi na sebi   :Wink:  ).  :D

----------


## tatek

> Može rezime dosadašnjih postova na ovu temu? Radite na sebi ali "nagovorite" i partnera da se povede za vašim primjerom (da radi na sebi   ).  :D


Ja bih rezimirao otprilike ovako:
- puno razmisljati, i o drugima, ali ponajvise o sebi
- puno razgovarati, razgovarati i razgovarati, otvoreno i iskreno
- zastupati svoje stavove, ali uvazavati i drugoga

I to je to. Ako partner nije za komunikaciju, tesko ga je "na silu" otvarati, to nema svrhe. Ali ima svrhe reci mu "cuj, ako mi kazes sto zaista zelis u zivotu, mogu ti pomoci da to i ostvaris ... a isto tako i ti meni." Ima li sto ljepse od toga da sebi ostvarimo neki nas zivotni cilj, i to jos uz pomoc voljene osobe, kojoj smo i mi sami pomogli da si ostvari neki njen zivotni cilj?   :Heart:

----------


## Sunrise

Mislim da je tatek pogodio u jednom - velika razlika u karakterima, željama i potrebama je bit našeg problema. Ali nije baš da oboje shvaćamo u čemu je problem, ja to njemu jednostavno ne znam objasniti. 

I da se ispravim, nije on baš skroz zadovoljan, ali iz drugih razloga. Ja sam uglavnom ili namrgođena ili ljuta ili tužna. Pa možda malo i preuzimam ulogu patnice... Kod mene uvijek neke emocije. Ja se ili smijem ili plačem. A on je više nekako smiren ili bar to pokušava biti. 

I tatek i tulip su u pravu - morala bih se više okrenuti sebi, ne očekujući od nekog drugog da me učini sretnijom osobom. Ali tu je tulip pogodila bit, po mom mišljenju. Kada se počnem okretati sebi postajem "jača" i samosvjesnija i mogu raditi stvari koje volim i s prijateljima, djetetom ili sama. Ali što ćemo onda nas dvoje raditi zajedno? Kada se više okrenem vanjskom svijetu, neminovno gubim vezu s njim. A osim toga, stvar je da baš i nemam snage to sve izvesti u realnom životu sa stresnim poslom, malim djetetom i slično. Dodatni problemi na poslu (koji nas oboje gotovo u potpunosti zaokuplja) pridonjeli su u velikoj mjeri svemu ovom o čemu ja pišem.

No dobro, dosta sa mojim žalopojkama. Vidim da su ovdje ljudi sličniji meni nego MM-u, ljudi koji o svemu vole komunicirati, koji uvijek traže bolje i više. Tako da je teško pogoditi kako bih na njega mogla utjecati, kad ne znam(o) kako funkcionira njegov načiin razmišljanja. Samo znam da ovo puno razgovarati, razgovarati i razgovarati uopće ne pali, jer je to MM-u kao prazan mlin. Pitanje je, dakle, kako do nekoga doprijeti, kako ga "natjerati" da se otvori?

----------


## mikka

> mamasch prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MM je Blizanac, a ja sam Jarac, plus što smo iz različitih država i mentaliteta. Nije moglo različitije.  
> 
> 
> Nisam se mislila javljati na ovom topicu jer sam u biti zadovoljna našom organizacijom i suživotom i partnerstvom, ali sad sam otkrila da na forumu imam alter-ega pa ne mogu odoliti  8) 
> Mamasch, kod nas sve identično!


ja sam blizanac, a md jarac. iz razlicitih drzava i upitno razlicitih mentaliteta (on je iz beograda). 
nisam znala da nas toliko ima  :Grin:  
kod nas je problem taj sto je on jako samouvjeren, sposoban i moze iz nicega napraviti sve. a ja sam iskompleksirana, necu reci nesposobna ali treba me dobrano pogurati, spora.. ma koma sam ziva. aha, da, samopouzdanje (i samosvijest) su mi u minusu (autoritaran otac i sve sto s tim dolazi).
pa se malo kacimo (njega uglavnom nema, ja sam sama s malim i selidbom i majstorima i svim carima zivota s bebom) pa malo razgovaramo, pa se mirimo.. 
ja se trudim promijeniti neke stvari kod sebe koje me smetaju (a vidim da smetaju i njega), a njemu uvijek direkt u glavu velim kaj mi se ne svida bez okolisanja, i predlozim kompromis.
to uglavnom funkcionira (kad se vidimo, a vidimo se rijetko  :Grin:  evo max 3 mjeseca u godinu dana :shock: sad kad napisem, nemogu vjerovat da se tako malo vidimo  :Sad:  )

----------


## filipova mama

> Može rezime dosadašnjih postova na ovu temu? Radite na sebi ali "nagovorite" i partnera da se povede za vašim primjerom (da radi na sebi   ).  :D


Kako li sam zakomplicirala misli, riječi, a upravo ovo htjedoh reći.

----------


## zmaj

nestat ću na neko vrijeme s foruma...zato, hvala na utrošenom vremenu i riječima!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

na žalost - nemam prijevod, jer na hrvatskom nema adekvatnih stranica i literature... ali, možda nekom pomogne   :Grin:  

EQ: Ten Strategies for Increasing Optimism and Motivation 

Exercise: Read and think about the following ten strategies then choose at least two to commit to doing regularly starting today. 

•	Discover your life-purpose (or life-work) and seek ways to live it on and off the job. 
•	Define the meaning behind your work by focusing on whom your work helps and how it adds value to people and the world. 
•	Think of ways to increase the value of what you do. 
•	Remember your past accomplishments and successes to help you discover what you are good at. 
•	Carry an ongoing positive conversation with yourself on daily basis. 
•	Keep an open mind about ideas and people. Assume the best in others and treat them accordingly. People often try to rise to meet others’ expectations. 
•	Be grateful for life and all it brings. With all your problems, other people have faced much worst situations and many have triumphed. Find ways to remind yourself of this and ways to express your gratefulness. 
•	*Remind yourself that life is too short to spend it mired in negative thoughts and feelings. Make a list of the negative thoughts and feelings you often experience and find ways to overcome each one.* 
•	Imagine that this is your Best Day Ever and start it with this attitude, eager to accomplish great things. Find ways to repeat this experience each and every day. 
•	Spend time with positive, optimistic people and stay away from negative, pessimistic ones. List the names in each category then find ways to implement your plan.

----------


## sorciere

sunrise - da počnem od horoskopa   :Grin:  . kikica je ovan, ja sam blizanac...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (a još imam i rogati podznak - pa kad se kresnu dvoje rogatih...  :? )

ovčice su specifična bića... vrlo su osjećajni, ali i (najčešće) tvrdoglavi. ja bih rekla i "samoglavi"   :Grin:  . preporučam ti da potražiš malo teme u kojima se oni spominju (a ima ih...). ti možeš dubiti na glavi, i hodati na trepavicama - ako su si nešto zabili u glavu - to će biti tako. 

e, sad - kad se već hvališ da si blizanac (hehehe) - trebala bi znati i da je taj znak prilagodljiv...

----------


## sorciere

a sad malo o drugom dijelu...

stupovi nlp-a... 

a)	cilj (željeno stanje ili ishod)
b)	osjetilna oštrina
c)	fleksibilnost
d)	rapport (dobar odnos)



a)	cilj treba biti S.M.A.R.T

-	specifičan
-	mjerljiv
-	as if now (u sadašnjosti)
-	realističan
-	timing (vremenski točno određen)

Potrebno je postaviti dobar okvir (kontekst, ekologija, sekundarna dobit, cijena). Kriteriji dobro postavljenih ciljeva: bez negacija, bez usporedbi, konkretno... 
Provjera cilja: jednostavno, realistično, sam pokrećem, sam kontroliram, brze i česte povratne informacije. 
Predstavljanje cilja – VAKOG, ekologija, mali koraci...

b)	VAKOG (vizualno, auditivno, kinestetički, olfatorno, gustatorno). Fenomen doživljaja svijeta preko 5 osjetila. 

c)	Fleksibilnost se odnosi na raspon izbora i raznolikosti koje su raspoložive osobi ili sistemu. Fleksibilnost se odnosi na mentalne i fizičke procese. *Ako to što činiš nije učinkovito, učini nešto drugo.* Otpor koji pruža druga osoba je informacija o njenoj nefleksibilnosti. *Situacije u kojima doživljavamo nefleksibilnost u komunikaciji ukazuju na to da mi trebamo proširiti svoju fleksibilnost*. *«Ako uvijek radiš ono što si uvijek radio, uvijek ćeš dobiti ono što uvijek dobiješ»* . 


d)	*Oblik empatije gdje se osim na mentalnoj i verbalnoj razini sa sugovornikom nastojimo uskladiti i na fizičkoj razini* ( brzina govora, ritam, intonacija, držanje, pokreti, geste, disanje...) . On uključuje izgradnju povjerenja, sklada, i suradnje u odnosu. Ljudi općenito imaju bolji odnos s ljudima koji imaju slične modele svijeta. *Dobar odnos nije znanje o sadržaju tuđeg iskustva, već razumijevanje kako ta osoba gradi svoju mapu i procesuira informacije*. 

Rappor se uspostavlja praćenjem (verbalno – uskladiti izbor riječi, ton glasa, dinamiku... i neverbalno – uskladiti položaj i geste). 
Drugi korak je vođenje (nakon uspješnog praćenja).

----------


## sorciere

cjepkam malo, ali tako mi je lakše... i ne, ovo nije službeno predavanje o nlp-u, već *samo neke crtice* o tome što se sve može otkriti proučavanjem tog područja... 

prema onom što si napisala - čini mi se da je tm "osjećajni" tip... kinestetički... a ti si očito vizualno - auditivni (izražavaš se verbalno). jedan drugog teško pratite (ti pošiziš - on zaspi). obzirom da te ne vidim i ne čujem - ne znam koji dio prevladava kod tebe   :Grin:  .

uspostavljanje dobrog odnosa može se postići uz samo malo truda - prepoznavanjem neverbalnih znakova (kalibriranje)... kalibrirati se može npr. disanje, pokreti očiju, geste, napetost kože i mišića, u verbalnom dijelu - ton glasa, brzina, ritam...

svaki "tip" ima svoje karakteristične znakove...

nakon kalibriranja - slijedi "praćenje" (pacing)... kad je dobar odnos uspostavljen - prelazi se na vođenje (leading) .

jedna od (tako mi je izgledalo) najbedastijih vježbica je - disanje. sjediš pored osobe s kojom želiš uspostaviti dobar odnos - i usklađuješ svoje disanje s njegovim - nekoliko minuta. ritam (brzo, sporo), dubinu (površno, duboko), mjesto disanja (pluća, trbuh) , položaj ruku, nogu - sve što uočiš... 

zašto kažem "izgledalo"? čovjek koji je sjedio do mene - bio mi je grozno antipatičan... bez posebnog razloga. i baš me zapalo da na testnom predavanju - dišemo zajedno   :Grin:  . 

rezultat? nakon vježbe, gledala sam ga "drugim očima" (ovo su npr riječi koje koriste vizualci). osjećala sam se ugodno u njegovom društvu (osjećajni tipovi). njegove riječi su imale drukčiji prizvuk (auditivni tipovi). 

osjećajni tip priča sporije, dubljim glasom, često gleda "dolje lijevo" (kad si nasuprot njega - ono što je tebi dolje lijevo...). tu se nalaze osjećaji...  (pogledaj link za taj dio)... diše usporeno, uglavnom donjim dijelom trbuha... 

imala sam šefa (kojeg i dan danas obožavam, a i on mene   :Wink:   ). znao me izbaciti van   :Laughing:   - jer me NIŠTA NIJE RAZUMIO ... ja sam sve što se događalo - izverglala u 60 sekundi, brzinski, naglašavajući riječi... a on je čisti osjećajac - i to ga je izluđivalo... 

nakon toga, ja sam ulazila polako, sjela nasuprot njega - i pitala možemo li dogovoriti raspored. prilagodila sam svoj glas (tiše, sporije), sjedila sam mirno (bez lamatanja i naglih pokreta)... trajalo je malo duže - ali nakon "praćenja" - stvari su bile super... (tada još pojma nisam imala o nlp-u). 

radila sam i s kolegicom - koja je čisti vizualac. znala sam se iznervirati - jer sam joj nešto REKLA, i pitala sam ju da li me je ČULA. ona je naravno potvrdila - ali nije napravila posao... pa sam ju počela malo pažljivije slušati i gledati... pokrete očiju, riječi koje su slikovno izražavale njeno raspoloženje ... nakon toga sam ju pitala kako ide učenje engleskog... rekla je da svaki TEKST nauči savršeno, ali kad treba ponoviti rečenicu koju su slušali - nema pojma o čemu se radi... 

uzela sam komad papira, i rekla: VIDIŠ ovaj papir? (imala sam svu njenu pažnju). treba mi tabela koja će IZGLEDATI tako-i-tako... (i nastavila opisivati). posao je bio gotov - da mi nije bilo jasno kojom brzinom je uspjela...



sad bi mogla malo ubit oko, a ako te još nešto zanima - napiši pa ću probati odgovoriti... ja jesam neki praktičar   :Grin:  , ali teško je raditi na nečem o čemu nemam dovoljno informacija... probat ću staviti još neke (bar meni) zanimljive stvarčice kad stignem...

----------


## mamasch

Sorcie, kad već spominjemo horoskop - ja sam Jarac sa podznakom u Ovnu. MM je Blizanac, ne znam mu podznak (da se mene pita bio bi isto Blizanac).  :Rolling Eyes:  
Pročitala sam tvoj sažetak NLP-a. Čini mi se odlična stvar, samo kako primijeniti postupnu pripremu za konstruktivan razgovor ako je samo jedna strana spremna na to. Npr. ja zbilja ne volim duga predavanja i razglabanja, analiziranja mojih pogrešaka i mana ako sugovornik nije spreman na isto. Također sam spremna i sposobna smireno i koncentrirano ući u neku raspravu, ali koliko poznajem MM-a, da mu dođem sa idejom o NLP pristupu rješavanja problema, samo bi me blijedo pogledao i rekao da nisam normalna, ne zato što ne želi razgovarati nego zato što on NE ZNA konstruktivno razgovarati, kod njega se sve svodi na nabrajanje i prigovor, nije sposoban gledati stvari očima sugovornika. Ne, zapravo prije bih rekla da NE ŽELI gledati stvari očima sugovornika, ne želi se istinski staviti u moju kožu nego se drži svoje priče ko pijan plota ("Ja sam ovo, ja to mogu onako, sebi sam ovo-ono...", kao da je on mjerilo  za svemir  :/   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------


## sorciere

mamasch...

bilo je razgovora za koje sam znala da će trajati oko 10 minuta. ne duže. ovisno o temi - za njih sam se znala pripremati 6-8 sati... 

nisu to bili nikakvi posebni razgovori, ali su osobe s kojima sam razgovarala - bile, ajmo reći, komplicirane... 

ja sam trebala ostati hladne glave, dati sugovorniku osjećaj da je važan i da ga slušam, ali NIKAKO ne pristati na ono što traži od mene - na način da za mene to nema posljedica. uspjela sam.

znam da se čovjek ne može za svaki razgovor pripremati satima, ali to nije ni potrebno. 

za početak - vrlo često se događa da ljudi imaju tzv. asociranu percepciju kad su u pitanju njihovi problemi, a disociranu - kad su u pitanju lijepe stvari. i zato obično kukaju nad svojom jadnom sudbinom, a gledaju "sa strane" kad se događaju lijepe stvari... postoji i nešto između te dvije stvari - a to je empatija...

kad se npr. dijete povrijedi i plače - sigurno nećeš prvo misliti na sebe (asocirano), a nećeš ni gledati okom neutralnog promatrača (disocirano). stat ćeš u djetetove cipele, nastojati razumjeti kako se ono osjeća - i reagirati na način na koji ćeš NJEMU omogućiti da se bolje osjeća...

bilo bi suludo reći tm-u - ajmo rješavat probleme po metodi nlp-a... izgledno je da ćeš dobiti neki od ovih odgovora   :Wink:  .

a) kakve probleme
b) to je nekakav mambo džambo
c) imam pametnijeg posla

probaj obrnutom metodom... nemoj očekivati od njega da on staje u tvoje cipele... stani ti u njegove   :Grin:  . 

"konstruktivni razgovori" su samo jedna fraza kojom se vrlo često maše... takav razgovor se može dogoditi tek kad su svi preduvjeti za njega ispunjeni... 

da li si ti jasno postavila svoj cilj? on mora biti konkretan... izaberi (za početak) samo jednu stvar (ili dvije-tri ako su vezane) koju želiš promijeniti. 

Kriteriji:

-	formulacija 
	bez negacija
	bez uspoređivanja
	konkretno, precizno
-	provjera
	realistično
	sam pokrećem
	mogućnost vlastite kontrole
	brze i česte povratne informacije
-	predstavljanje cilja
	specifično, s osjetima
	posljedice za sve uključene
	mali koraci (baby steps) / što prvo?


kod postavljanja cilja, važna je tzv. ekologija, tj. učinak promjene na cjelokupni sistem - umjesto na samo jedno izolirano ponašanje, dio ili  osobu .

npr. da li je prestanak pušenja dobar cilj? 

sigurna sam da ćeš reći da je izvanredan, ne samo dobar... 
ekološki? pa štiti zdravlje i okoliš   :Grin:  
da li taj cilj uvijek daje pozitivne rezultate? naravno...
da li je dobar za sve? ne može biti bolji...

ipak, ne mora biti tako... a evo ti i primjer... 

žena koja je imala naviku svako jutro uz cigaretu i kavu provoditi neko vrijeme s mužem, prestala je pušiti. to je rezultiralo stresom i poremećenim odnosima – jer više *nije provodila to vrijeme s mužem* (nije uzela u obzir njegovu perspektivu).  

u želji da postigne cilj - žena je propustila "provjeriti" posljedice za sve uključene...

----------


## iki

> probaj obrnutom metodom... nemoj očekivati od njega da on staje u tvoje cipele... stani ti u njegove  .


Uletit ću ko padobranac ovdje, ali moram citirat ovu rečenicu.
Naime, jedino na taj način sam u životu nešto uspjela promjeniti, pokrenuti, poboljšati.
Samo bi još nadodala:
jedno što TI možeš sigurno promjeniti jest SEBE, sve drugo je nerealno za očekivat, no obično kako se mi mjenjamo, gotovo uvijek se promjene i stvari (ljudi) oko nas.E sad, tu leži tajna zašto se ljudi boje krenuti u promjene-jer kad se stvari krenu mjenjati, ponekad to ne ispadne najpovoljnije za nas i zna isplivati sve i svašta, a za suočavanje sa sobom potrebna je najveća hrabrost, puno je lakše upirati prstom u nekom drugom smjeru...

----------


## sorciere

iki, lijep komentar - ipak mali ispravak   :Grin:  . nije potrebno mijenjati sebe, već svoje ponašanje   :Wink:   .

----------


## Milana

Mamach kao da si opisala MM-a   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## flower

isprika ako sam nekog uvrijedila, nije mi to bila namjera - vise sam htjela provocirati da prica ode u drugom smjeru , jer ako je muz toliko los ili "los" onda se zapravo pitam sto ce neka zena s njim.

i mene je pukla depra - zima je inace moje melankonicno razdoblje - tada te prve zime s njom bila je na petu, jaka... isao mi je muz na zivce, mislila sam da sam najveca patnica na svijetu, a on zivi super lagodno (naravno da to nije bilo tako ali je moj mozak htio da tako mislim)...pomogla je upravo ta svjesnost da stvari nisu onakve kakvima nam se cine, vise kretanja na zraku i smanjenje ocekivanja.

dolazak djeteta samo pojaca bazicne osjecaje u braku, ako je i prije toga veza bila u krizi, dijete kao da to pocrta, a ako su odnosi bili imalo dobri dijete ih ojaca...
kao neki lakmus papir - u muci se prepoznaju junaci  :Wink: 

a ciscenje - ako je to nekome jako bitno, onda savjet da smanji ocekivanja nema bas svrhu, mozda onako cisto racionalno bi trebalo isplanirati vrijeme kad ste oboje kuci - tako da i njemu bude jasno koje su njegove obaveze. nama je to pomoglo, ma pomaze i sad - ja vrlo jasno kazem sto od njega ocekujem, a bome i on meni tako. mozda to gusi spontanost, ali nas sigurno cuva od trenutaka kad se nadamo da ce onaj drugi procitati moje misli.

----------


## mamasch

Ne mogu reći "MM je LOŠ", ali najveći problem je u tome što on ne želi stvari ni pokušati pogledati iz moje perspektive. Ja bih rekla da je to zato što se boji da bi ispalo da sam i ja ponekad (a po meni sam često  :Grin:  ) u pravu u nekim stvarima, a on je muškarac koji je u tom pogledu tradicionalan - on je glava obitelji i u pravu je čak i kad nije u pravu. E sad ja, ako želim da koliko-toliko funkcioniramo, moram uvijek imati snage stati u njegove cipele. A već sam pomalo umorna od toga, ne zato što želim tjerati svoje, nego zato što to činim već dugi niz godina. Ima pozitivnih rezultata, ali sad kad su klinci tu ja nemam snage imati svaki dan punu kapu obzira prema odraslom muškarcu. Barem izgleda odrastao, ima bradu i brkove...   :Laughing:  

Itekako sam promijenila svoje ponašanje, svoja očekivanja i kriterije, ali imam i ja granicu do koje mogu i želim ići. Možda me muči to što sam cijeli život gledala kako se moja mama do besvijesti svija pred zahtjevima drugih i sad mi se čini da bih i ja mogla tako, pa panično gradim bedeme i stvaram kontraefekt, gubim fleksibilnost??? :?  :/ 

Promjena se ne bojim, nisam strašljivica, imam povjerenja i u sebe i u MMJ-a dovoljno da se mogu upustiti u iskušavanja kojekakvih promjena samo da nam bude bolje, ali problem je u tome što bi i MM nešto mijenjao ali da to budem JA, a meni se od toga diže kosa na glavi.

----------


## Angie75

> Angie, koliko dugo odolijevate vjetrovima rata? Mi smo skupa punih 11 godina i odlučili smo tu brojku još par puta ponoviti


Mi smo bili ludo zaljubljeni kao studenti, hodali 5 godina i onda se jednostavno udaljili jer su nam tada životi totalno krenuli drugim tokom. Tri godine smo živjeli svaki svoj život (i svašta proživjeli), no nismo skroz izgubili kontakt, i onda je on krenuo natrag u ofenzivu i totalno stavio sve svoje karte na stol i dogodilo se čudo - osvojio me totalno, pononvo, i sad smo u braku 3 godine. Sve skupa se znamo isto kao i vi - 11 godina.

I fenomenalno nam je, naravno,  ne bez povremenih trzavica, ali ne mogu zamisliti boljeg muža ni tatu. Skidam kapu najviše njegovoj mami, mislim da je ona jako zaslužna za to kakav je on jer je sama odgojila njega i brata (tata im cijeli život radi u inozemstvu) i to u dosta teškim okolnostima.

----------


## tulip

Najveća greška je očekivati da nam netko čita misli. Pogotovo ako su nam načini komunikacije različiti. 
MM definitivno nije tip od puno priče (i meni priča naravno fali), ali zato ljubav pokazuje na druge načine, i npr. bez beda pomaže oko masu stvari (mislim da upravo tako želi pokazati svoju podršku). 
A kad se već odlučiš konkretno reći što hoćeš, onda je bolje to formulirati kao *želje* "voljela bih kad bi....", "veselilo bi me ...da li bi to učinio za mene", "ako ti ne bi bilo teško spremiti suđe dok ja izvjesim veš, mogli bismo svi skupa van već za pola sata..", 
nego kao: "očekivala sam..., razočarana sam što ti nikad...zar baš nisi mogao pospremiti tanjur...ti mene ne razumiješ...i slične fraze sa značenjem-sve u svemu- ti si kriv .
pali čak i "daj pliiiz, donesi mi čašu vode" onda se tome skupa smijemo. 
a pali čak i ako izričito najaviš -sutra nam je godišnjica, željela bih neko lijepo cvijeće, ili xyz  i da me vodiš van...  ja dobijem što želim, on ne luta zgubljeno po dućanima

----------


## flower

i ja sam odustala od ocekivanja spontanosti - jasno mu kazem sto zelim/sto ne i onda to ide...

----------

